# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Ja kush i ka vrare djemte e Vlores

## PORTI_05

Fakte e dokumenta te pabotuara për vrasjet e vitit '97 




 Nga Veli Musai 

  Ja kush i ka vrare djemte e Vlores 



  Tre vjet pas akuzes publike te Major Ilir Kuçit "Ja kush i vrau policet ne Vlore" Gazeta "Albania" 25.10.1997 

Pushtetare kriminele! Nuk eshte vone te shihni se çfare po mbillni... Kush mbjell eren korr stuhine Fakti qe nga 12 oficere e n/oficere policie te vrare ne prita askush s'ka dale deri me sot para gjyqit, fakti qe dosjet e tyre jane mbyllur flet fare qarte, se keta deshmore te atdheut i ka vrare shteti bandave për motive politike. Niko Veizi dhe Neki Dredha nuk pranuan qe kufomat e deshmoreve te atdheut Spiro Toshi, Gezim Shabani, Besim Manoli, me 24.3.1997 te futeshin ne spital, prandaj vlonjatet duhet te mendohen mire kur te shkojne para kutive te votimit. 

*** 

Ne tetor 1997, major Ilir Kuçi, me cilesine e Shefit te Policise kriminale te komisariatit te Vlores, ngriti nje akuze publike ku akuzonte si vrases te 12 oficereve dhe n/oficereve te Vlores: N/kolonel Milto Kordhen, N/kolonel Haxhi Demirin, Niko Veizin, kandidat për kryetar bashkie ne Vlore, Neki Dredhen e Zan Caushin, Nedin Xhelilin, e Albert Gjahtarin, Mejtim Meçe e Eqerem Osmenin etj... Asnje reagim ose pergenjeshtrim nuk eshte bere prej te akuzuarve. Fakti qe nga 12 oficere e n/oficere policie te vrare ne Vlore gjate viteve 1997-2000, ne prita me pabesi, askush deri me sot nuk ka dale para drejtesise, fakti qe dosjet e tyre jane mbyllur tregon qarte dhe prere se keta deshmore te atdheut jane vrare prej vete shtetit te sotem qe s'eshte tjeter veçse bandat dhe njesite guerile komuniste te 97-tes te ulur e fronat e pergjakur shteterore. 

Baballaret, lepine ate qe kishin peshtyre 

Zonja Zekie Voshtina, ne nje artikull ne gazeten "55" date 12.8.2000 me rastin e rivarrimit te tre gjeneraleve te pushkatuar Beqir Balluku, Petrit Dume dhe Hito Çako ve re nje fakt te dhimbshem, tragjedine e ketij kombi, ata qe i vrane, ata i qane, ata i varrosen, ose kjo fare e keqe komuniste te vret naten e te qan diten. Dhe me te vertete ne krye te asaj turme kriminelesh, qendronte Piro Dodbiba, anetar i komitetit, drejtues te PS-se, keshilltar i Niko Veizit kandidat për kryetar bashkie ne Vlore. Vijne pastaj te gjithe ata qe kane vrare gjate sundimit serb 1945-1948, ata qe kane vrare gjate sundimit rus 1949-1962 ata qe kane vrare gjate sundimit kinez 1963- 1975, ata qe varen ne litar Havzi Nelen me shoke, ata qe vrane, ata qe burgosen, ata qe internuan, ata qe debuan, ishte pra Piro Dodbiba e Aranit Çela, ishin po ata qe pushkatuan edhe tre gjeneralet, qe tani po i qanin me kuje dhe po i varrosnin. Fjalimin e mbajti njeri prej ketyre krimineleve, vrases i gruas se tij te semure, Aleks Andoni, ai qe ka mbajtur ne krah kufomen e diktatorit Enver Hoxha. Ky kriminel tha pa pike turpi dhe pa ju dridhur fare qerpiku "I vrau diktatura". Po kush ishte diktatura? Ai nuk ishte vete Aleks Andoni? A nuk ishin diktatori Piro Dodbiba e Aranit Çela, babai Gramozit Josif Pashko, babai Fatosit, Qemal Klosi, xhaxhai Fatosit, Bilbil Klosi, babai Spartakut, Dilaver Poçi, babai Ilirit, Xhelil Gjoni, dajua i Ilirit Hysni Kapo, Gramoz Ruçi deri tek Thimio Kondi? A nuk ishin diktatore po keto mostra qe kane sot pushtetin me ne krye Fatos Nanon, keta qe vrane Azem Hajdarin? Fakti qe heroi i popullit gjeneral Rrahman Parllaku nuk u lejua te mbante fjalim tregon vazhdimin e luftes se klasave! Te gjithe qe po i percillnin po qanin?! Ç'nuk kishin thene për keta gjenerale qe nga 1975 deri me 1992. Egersia shtazarake e tyre arrin deri atje sa u burgosen e internuan edhe femijet, niperit dhe mbesat, kusherinjte dhe gjithe farefisin e tyre. Çfare nuk kishin thene?! Dhe tani vinin çehre vrare, te ngrysur, te ngathet te lepinin ate qe kishin peshtyre, ti qanin pasi i kishin vrare. Ja keta jane komunistet, shprehje e hipokrizise dhe egersise. 

Bijte e tyre, njesoj si baballaret vrasin pabesisht me 1997 per motive politike 

Vepren e baballareve e vazhdojne bijte e tyre ne Vlore, me 1997. Te paren gje qe beri "Komiteti i Shpetimit" ishte marrja e vendimit për te pushkatuar kundershtaret politike. Ky i ashtuqajtur Komitet perbehej prej funderrinave te Vlores, spiune dhe bashkepunetore te sigurimit te shtetit, prostituta agjente te sherbimeve grek, bij kriminelesh dhe oficeresh, oficere te sigurimit deshtake ne çdo fushe. Ky komitet formuloi nje liste prej 11 emra te cilet duhet te ekzekutoheshin. Ne kujtim te vepres se tyre heroike qe u perpoqen ta shpetojne Vloren dhe qe dhane jeten e tyre si deshmore te atdheut po shkruaj keto rreshta. Kam para vetes time fotografite e tyre, dikush me buzeqesh, dikush me shikon drejt, nje tjeter serioz, me duken te gjithe te gjalle. Dhe kam te drejte qe me shfaqet ky vegim, se deshmoret e atdheut mbeten te gjalle ne zemrat dhe kujtimet tona, ata nuk vdesin nga plumbat e pritave te pabesise komuniste. I pari i tyre, me i madhi i tyre, legjenda e lirise se shqiptareve Azem Hajdari ka thene:"Demokracia dhe liria nuk ndalen me prita". Sa mire e ka thene dhe sa te drejte ka pasur. Nga 111 vete te denuar me vdekje (Lexo "Tema" 28.5.2000) 12 prej tyre rane nga plumbat e pabesise komuniste. 

1. Major Besnik Hidri Lindur me 7 shkurt 1966 ne Durres. Ishte i persekutuar politik, gjyshi i tij ishte ne burg politik, e ema e internuar. Ne vitin 1993 futet ne sherbimin e fshehte SHIK Durres. Me 1994, transferohet ne Tirane dhe me 1995, emerohet Shefi i Kunderzbulimit për ambasadat e huaja Tirane. Ishte specializuar prane sherbimeve sekrete italiane, turke dhe CIA-s ne SHBA. Fliste ne italisht dhe anglisht. Ishte i martuar me Marielen me te cilen kishte dy vajza, Livian dhe Samuelen. Me 28 shkurt 1997 kur bandat komuniste te Neki Dredhes dhe Albert Gjahtarit, Niko Veizit dhe Nedin Xhelilit sulmuan SHIK- un ne Vlore. Besniku e mbrojti shtetin heroikisht dhe ra nga plumbat e komunisteve vlonjate. Ishte vetem 31 vjeç. 

2. Kapiten Leke Qoku Lindi me 13 prill 1961 ne Tropoje. Ishte i persekutuar politik. Dajot e tij i kish pushkatuar regjimi diktatorial. Ne shtator 1992 futet ne sherbimin e fshehte SHIK dhe fillon edhe fakultetin juridik. Me 1995 emerohet ne detyren e rendesishme te shefit te Sherbimit te Brendshem Rinas. Ishte i martuar me Valentinen dhe kishte nje djale Kristin, i cili kur i vrane babane ishte vetem 1 muajsh. Ai ra ne mbrojtje te shtetit shqiptar me 28 shkurt 1997. Egersirat komuniste e terhoqen zvarre trupin e tij dhe e çuan tek studentet qe gjoja ishin ne greve urie. Ne sy te studenteve trupi i tij ende pa dhene shpirt eshte coptuar dhe i eshte prere mishi copa-copa. Deputetja e sotme Liza Hoxha i ka pire gjakun dhe e ngazellyer i ka dhene doren dhe ka perqafuar Niko Veizin dhe Neki Dredhen duke i gjakosur edhe ata. Kisha Katolike nderhyri për te marre trupin e tij pa jete. Niko Veizi dhe Neki Dredha nuk pranuan duke thene se trupi i tij do te behej copa-copa dhe do te hahej nga komunistet vlonjate!" Ishte vetem 36 vjeç kur e vrane. 

3. Kapiteni i pare Gjergj Mehmeti 

Gjergji ishte nga Tepelena dhe kishte dajon e itj te denuar politik. U godit pabesisht nga bandat komuniste te "Komitetit te Shpetimit" Sarande, u vra duke luftuar si luan dhe pastaj bandat e dogjen pa dhene shpirt. Gazeta "55" date 8.4.2000 ka akuzuar për vrasjen e tij major Shpetim Idrizin, i cili për kete vepër makabre ju dha shefit kuadrit ne Garden e Republikes, i akuzuar po nga kjo gazete si kapo mafie e gardes se Republikes ku u transferua si keshilltar i ministrit shokut Spartak Poçi. Nuk e njihte friken i kudo ndodhur, polic i vertete qe beri aq shume për Vloren, duke lene tek shoket e tij kujtime te paharruara. Ishte vetem 35 vjeç kur e vrane dhe e dogjen komunistet. 



4. Kapiten i pare Spiro Toli Toshi 5. N/oficer Gezim Haxhi Shabani 6. Besim Zano Manoli Keta te tre shpirtra te bukur rane bashke me 24 mars 1997, ne nje prite, gracke, qe u organizuan bandat komuniste. Niko Veizi dhe Neki Dredha nuk i pranuan ne spital trupat e ketyre deshmoreve te atdheut. Spiro Toshi ishte nga Narta, nga nje familje fisnike dhe i persekutuar politik. Ishte nje socialist i klasit te pare për M.K.Z. I sinqerte, i dashur me te gjithe, i palodhur ne pune. E donte dhe e ndiente pergjegjesine e oficerit te policise, po mbi te gjitha donte Vloren dhe Shqipërine për te cilat edhe ra deshmor nga plumbat e njesiteve guerile komuniste. Ishte 45 vjeç kur ra deshmor! 







Gezim Shabani Lindur me 1950 ne Vlore. Babai i tij Haxhi Mustafaj ishte denuar me 101 vjet burg nga diktatura komuniste. Gjyshi i tij nga nena Elmas Çarçani kishte vdekur ne torturat e Sigurimit te Shtetit. Gezimi punonte ne grupin e gatshem te policise. Ishte trim si i ati, i zgjuar si gjyshi dhe serioz ne pune dhe ne shoqeri. Ishte vetem 47 vjeç kur ra deshmor. Besim Manoli, kishte lindur me 1957 ne Vlore dhe ishte internuar ne Drashovice. Babai i tij Zanua ka bere 10 vjet burg politik. Gjyshi i tij nga nena pushkatuar, nje dajo te pushkatuar me 1945 dhe dy dajo te tjere te denuar me nga 20 vjet burg politik. Besimi hyri ne polici me 1993 dhe punoi ne policine kriminale duke treguar trimeri, zgjuarsi dhe perkushtim ne lufte ndaj krimit. Për keto merita u emerua inspektor policie. Ishte i dashur me te gjithe, luftetar i vendosur antikomunist, shpirt i paster demokrati. Ishte vetem 40 vjeç kur ra deshmor. 



7. Shezai Jashar Zanaj Lindur me 1963 ne Vezhdanisht te Vlores. Ka nisur detyren ne polici me 1987 dhe ka punuar kryesisht ne policine e qarkullimit rrugor. U vra nga nje grup kriminelesh me 28 mars 1997. Ishte vetem 34 vjeç. 

8. Albert Troqe Nje njesit komunist i kerkoi ti sherbente me makinen e tij deri ne Zvernec. Alberti i mire, i gatshem për te ndihmuar njerezit vihet ne dispozicion te tyre. Tek Pylli i Sodes e vrasin pabesisht. Kjo ndodhi ne prill 1997. Alberti ishte nga Tragjasi i qeshur, i dashur, i palodhur, i respektuar prej te gjitheve. 

9. N/oficer Valter Dilaver Harizaj Me 1 maj 1997, i zihet prite ne Pus te Mezinit dhe e vrasin se bashku me dy miq te tij. I ndieri kishte luftuar për 5 vjet rresht me trimeri e mençuri kunder krimit te organizuar, trafikut te droges, klandestineve dhe prostitucionit. Keto sherbime te çmuara qe i solli atdheut te tij i moren edhe jeten. Vrasesit komuniste nuk i bene thirrje te ndalonte, gje qe tregon se ata e dinin ke do qellonin. Vrasja ndodhi vetem 10 minuta pasi u larguan forcat e policise nga ai vend. Ne makine u gjeten para dhe varese floriri ç'ka tregon se ata qe e vrane nuk ishin kusare, por njesit gueril komunist. N/kolonel Milto Kordha dhe N/kolonel Haxhi Demiri thote major Ilir Kuçi ishin vetem ne rolin e vrojtuesit! Valteri bashke me te vellane Hiqmetin ju perkushtuan demokracise luftes kunder krimit dhe krimineleve komuniste. Valteri i perkiste nje familje te persekutuar politike. Nuk mund te harrohet kurre ai djale azgan, i qeshur qe ra për atdheun e tij. 

10.Edi Hasanaliaj Ne kujtesen e shqiptareve po dhe te gjithe botes se qyteteruar, ka mbetur skena makabre ne Sarande. Nje n/oficer i shtetit shqiptar i lidhur për nje shtylle me litar torturohej, goditej, peshtyhej publikisht. Skena kaq makabre nuk ka mundur ti pershkruaj as Viktor Hygo ne mesjeten e hereshme. Keta qe torturonin qe dhunonin, qe poshteronin ishin anëtaret e "Komitetet e Shpetimit" me ne krye keshilltarin e Spartak Poçit, Shpetim Idrizin nga Kuçi. Ai qe po torturohej ishte n/oficer i shtetit shqiptar Edi Hasanaliaj nga Vranishti i Vlores. Edi ndodhej ne Sarande bashke me komandantin e tij Kapiten Gjergj Memetin për te shpetuar shtetin shqiptar dhe Shqipërine te mos digjej e shkaterrohej. Zoti e shpetoi nga vdekja, dhe ne duart e kanibaleve komunisto-grek te Sarandes. Dajua i Edit, Ilirjan Qejvani kishte bere 10 vjet burg politik. Edi bashke me vellane e tij te mençur dhe te mire Jetmir Hasanaliaj me 1993 sherbyen ne rradhet e policise për te luftuar krimin dhe për te ndertuar demokracine. Edi ishte, shqiptar i vertete, djale trim, i afte profesionist, i pa kompromentueshem, luftonte kunder krimit nate e dite. Me punen e tij fitoi dashurine dhe respektin e vlonjateve. 

11. Kapiten i pare Viron Lutfi Rrapi Ishte kapiten i pare dhe kish mbaruar dy fakultete, ate te rendit dhe juridik. Ishte trim i mençur dhe nuk e njihte friken. Xhaxhai i tij i nderuar Malo Rrapi kishte kaluar 18 vjet te jetes se tij ne burgjet komuniste. Vironi hyri ne polici me 1992. Me trimin dhe te paharruarin Viron Rrapi ndodhi nje sfide e papare vetem N/kolonel Milto Kordha, N/kolonel Haxhi Demiri dhe N/kolonel Mejtim Meçe. Vironi ishte denuar me vdekje nga "Komiteti Shpetimit" sepse ishte për ta nje pengese e pakapercyeshme. Për te zbatuar kete vendim banda komuniste e Myrteza Caushit, pasi kishte biseduar 2 dite me pare me n/kolonel Milto Kordhen, hyjne ne menyre demokratike, ne komisariatin e policise dhe vrasin haptazi dhe ne mes te dites kapitenin e pare Viron Rrapin. Ky ishte terror, dhune psiqike se kete fat do te kishin te gjithe ata qe do rezistonin. Ky deshmor ra me 15 maj 1997. Ne muajin e luleve! 

12.Major Shkelqim Agolli. Ishte nga Korça. Kish mbaruar fakultetin e mesuesise dhe kish punuar mesues ne Korçë. Me 1993 hyri ne policine sekrete te shtetit shqiptar. Ne janar 1997 u emerua kryetar i deges SHIK- ut Vlore. Babai i tij kish bere 10 vjet burg politik. Ishte njeri qe e donte detyren dhe i qe përkushtuar asaj. Gjate rebelimit greko-komunist me 1997 e kreu mire detyren e tij. Pasi u dogj SHIK-u erdhi ne Tirane dhe ne gusht 1997 shkoi si emigrant ne Greqi për te nxjerre buken e gojes. Ishte denuar me vdekje nga "Komiteti Shpetimit" dhe nje dite u gjend i vrare me thike ne dhomen e tij Athine! 

13. Andrea Asim Kanani u vra me 22 janar 1998 ne ora 24 ne fushen e aviacionit. 13. Bashkim Bita u vra me 8 mars 1998 ne ora 21 tek udha e Sodes. ishte nga Dukati, vetem 36 vjeç. 

14. Alket Muço u vra me 2 janar 1998 ne Vlore 

15. Alfred Kanani u vra ne prill 1998 

Oficere dhe n/oficere te policise te denuar me vdekje por qe kane shpetuar jeten nga pritat e njesiteve guerile komuniste 

1. Major Et'hem Kurti I behet atentat për ta vrare, vetem pak dite pasi mori detyren e shefit te komisariatit Policise, me 12 shkurt 1997. Te nesermen thirret nga Nedin Xhelili qe kishte grabitur detyren e kryetarit te keshillit te rrethit i cili i thote:"Duhet te ikesh nga Vlora se nuk te do populli"! Ne vend te tij emerohet N/kolonel Haxhi Demiri sherbetor i vjeter i sigurimit te shtetit, udheheqes i bandave komuniste me 1997. Cili eshte Et'hem Kurti? Profesor i matematikes, ka kryer disa specializime për policine brenda dhe jashte shtetit. Ka hyre ne sherbimin e policise me 1992. Njeri autoritar, i mençur, i perkushtuar për detyren. Fale aftesive te tij arriti deri ne detyren e shefit te komisariatit policise. Nje nder familjet me fisnike te Lushnjes dhe te Vlores i persekutuar eger nga diktatura komuniste. Po Nedin Xhelili? Biri i nje spiuni te pa fe. Nena e tij me 1943 jetoi ne shtepine e Enver Hoxhes ne Vlore duke braktisur femijet. Ne korrik 1943 ka qendruar 2 muaj ne shtepine e Xhafer Sihat Zotaj ne Vlore. E stervitur nga ballistet kjo femer u be shpejt mike me komunistet. (Arkiv M.P.B. Dosja 3968). Kjo moster u be mike e Sigurimit te Shtetit me 1945 e ne vazhdim. Mike Hysni Kapos. Shoku Hysni nuk hante gjelle ne Vlore pa doren dhe buzeqeshjen e Nafijes. Ne keto rrethana edhe vete shoqja Nafie nuk e di me ke e ka zene djalin e saj Nedin. Nedini si djale i denje i dy bastardeve u martua me bijen e nje oficeri kriminel te sigurimit te shtetit dhe u be shpejt miku i sigurimit. Ky bastard vendoste për jeten e burrave te Vlores, kaq poshte kishte rene Vlora kesaj here! 

3. Kapiten i pare Limos Fallani 

Sinonim i trimerise dhe i policit. Kishte perfunduar dy fakultete. Specialist i klasit te pare, trim i ndershem dhe i perkushtuar ndaj detyres. I persekutuar eger i internuar përjetesisht. Ndiqet për t'u asgjesuar familjarisht. I behet prite për ta vrare por fale aftesive dhe trimerise se tij mundi te shpetoje. Shtepia e tij dy kateshe bombardohet dhe minohet tre here deri sa rrafshohet. Naten qe shtepia e tij u rrafshua për toke ne Vlore ka qene ish zv/ministri, ish oficeri i sigurimit, biri i nje krimineli Sokol Bare. Megjithese shtepia e Limos Fallanit nga dy krah eshte e ngjitur me shtepi te tjera private atyre nuk ju thy asnje xham. Duhej qarte se xhenjeret e Sokol Bares e kishin bere mire punen e tyre dhe tani duhej te prisnin shperblimin. Por a do ta gezojne??? 

3. Major Enver Meçe Oficer kariere. Shembulli besnikerise, i trimerise, dhe i aftesive profesionale me shkollen me te larte. I lindur ushtarak i papajtueshem me çdo shfaqje te amoralitetit. Qendrestar gjate rrebelimit greko-komunist si asnje tjeter. Shqiptar i vertete. I jane bere tre prita dhe kate here atentat për ta vrare. 

4. Kapiten i pare Ilir Nure Prej nje familje fisnike. I specializuar për policine. Ishte shef i kunderzbulimit te policise. I kudondodhur, trim dhe i pamposhtur prej krimineleve. I zune prite dhe i kane bere dy here atentat për ta vrare. 

5. Kapiten Jaup Likskendaj Prej nje familje atdhetare. Punonte ne policine gjyqesore dhe kishte çuar me dhjetra kriminele para drejtesise. I pakompromentueshem, trim dhe me dy fakultete. Ju bene tre atentate për ta vrare. 

6. Major Ilir Kuçi Nje nder familjet me te shquara nacionaliste te Vlorës. Nip i atdhetarit Avdul Kuçi, pothuajse te gjithe burrat e kesaj shtepie kaluan nepër burgje. E tere jeta ne internim. Iliri u fut ne polici me 1992. Eshte diplomuar ne dy fakultete dhe ka bere disa specializime. Me 1997, ishte komandant i forcave speciale dhe me vone shef i policise kriminale. Trim i rralle, i vendosur për te luftuar krimin, qendrestar i 97-tes. Njeriu qe formuloi dosjen e krimeve te 1997 dhe ja dorëzoi ate zv/ministrit Sokol Bare. I hedhin ne ere makinen duke kujtuar se ai ishte brenda. I bene tre here atentat për ta vrare. Me 25 tetor 1997 ne gazeten "Albania" ka bere akuze publike kunder krimineleve komuniste. Pas kesaj akuze i zene prite dhe i kercenojne familjen. Ne keto rrethana detyrohet te largohet jashte shtetit. 

7. Kapiten Saimir Mezini Nje nder familjet me te shquara te Vlores. Trim dhe qendrestar i 97-tes, i afte dhe i perkushtuar ne detyre. I bejne atentat dhe i kercenojne familjen. I sulmuar nga shteti bandave detyrohet te largohet jashte shtetit. 

8. Kapiten i pare Selfo Skendaj Kishte mbaruar Fakultetin e Mesuesise, mbaroi edhe Akademine e Rendit. Oficer besnik dhe trim. Luftoi trimerisht kunder krimineleve. Me 1997 i bene atentat dhe i minojne shtepine. Detyrohet te largohet jashte shtetit familjarisht. 

9. Oficeret Halit Murati, Afrim Hysi, Roland Agaj, Izet Kuçi, Piro Kuçi, Lulezim Hoxha, Piro Hodo, Leka Habili Ishin te gjithe oficere te shtetit shqiptar. Luftetar trima kunder krimit dhe krimineleve. Qendruan heroikisht me 1997 dhe e mbrojten shtetin. Te gjitheve u zune prita dhe jane thirrur ne Komitetin e Shpetimit ku Niko Neizi, Nedin Xhelili dhe Neki Dredha ju kane thene:"O lini detyren o lini koken" 

10. Kapiten Festim Kapoj I afte dhe trim. U denoncua prej oficereve te sigurimit tek bandat dhe u muar vendim për ta pushkatuar. 

11. Oficere dhe n/oficere te SHIK-ut Te gjithe oficereve dhe n/oficereve te SHIK-ut qe perbenin eliten e djalerise vlonjate, u perndoqen, u dhunuan, u terrorizuan, u zune prita dhe u bene atentate. Ne keto rrethana te mundur nga pabesia komuniste u detyruan te largohen nga Vlora dhe Shqipëria 

12. Faza e dyte e vrasjeve Faza e dyte e vrasjeve dhe e goditjes se policise ligjore te shtetit shqiptar, për te ngritur policine partiake fillon para zgjedhjeve te 29 qershorit 1997. Vetem ne nje dite me 15 korrik 1997 u nxorren në lirim 26 oficera, 16 prej tyre te persekutuar politike. Komunistet krminele te Niko Veizit, Zan Caushit, te Neki Dredhes e Albert Gjahtarit, te Liza Hoxhes e Eqerem Osmenit, te Tare Hamos e Albert Shytit, te Nedin Xhelilit e Krenar Çakerrit pushuan nga puna: - Te gjithe oficeret dhe n/oficeret e SHIK-ut - Te gjithe oficeret dhe n/oficeret e policise - Te gjithe nenpunesit e Bashkise - Te gjithe oficeret e n/oficeret e prefektures - Te gjithe oficeret e n/oficeret e Tatimeve dhe Doganes Po te ishte ngritur nga varri Enver Hoxha do t'ua kishte zili ketyre vampireve sepse ata e kaluan ate. 

Konkluzione 

Vihet re lehte se te gjithe te vraret, dhe te denuarit me vdekje ose jane te persekutuar politike ose antikomuniste, çka do te thote se lufta e klasave vazhdon. Sot pas tre vjeteve del fare e qarte se qeveritaret e Vlores Tare Hamo e Albert Shyti, Neki Dredha dhe Zan Caushi, Nedin Xhelili dhe Albert Gjahtari, Niko Veizi e Liza Hoxha, Haxhi Demiri dhe Eqerem Osmani, Milto Kordha dhe Gjergj Muço, Mejtim Meçe dhe Neshet Merkaj etj, jane ata qe kane hartuar listat për te vrare djemte e Vlores dhe qe kane urdheruar pushkatimin e tyre. Çasti i gjykimit për ta po arrin! Sazan Aliko kryetari gjykates dhe Altin Binaj kane urdheruar mbylljen e dosjes se krimeve, fakt qe flet për implikimin e tyre ne keto vrasje. Te gjithe oficeret dhe n/oficeret e shtetit shqiptar qe u pushkatuan, u zune prita ose u bene atentat benin pjese ne listen me 111 emra qe kish hartuar "Komiteti i Shpetimit" për t'u ekzekutuar. Major Ilir Kuçi, me cilesine shefit te policise kriminale te Vlores, ka paraqitur para zv/ministrit Sokol Bare nga Kuçi dhe n/koloneleve Milto Kordha dhe Haxhi Demiri dosjen e krimeve te 1997. Fakti qe prokuroria nuk e pyeti asnjehere Ilir Kuçin, fakti qe askush për ato vrasje makabre nuk ka shkuar para drejtesise, fakti qe te gjitha dosjet rezultojne te mbyllura flet fare qarte se vete shtetit bandave i ka kryer vete krimet. I ashtuquajturi Instituti i te Persekutuarve Politike nuk mori asnjehere ne mbrojtje te te persekutuarve, dhe nuk u prononcua asnjehere as sot ne vitin 2000. Kjo tregon se Daut Gumeni e Neshet Merkaj, Kurt Kola e Sqarim Shehu, Shane Muda e Fatos Lubonja dhe spiunet e tjere qe i rrethojne, jane bashkepunetoret e denje te Sigurimit te Shtetit dhe te krimineleve komuniste. Shteti bandave erdhi ne fuqi me gryken e pushkes si Enver Hoxha e Hysni Kapo. Tani kjo pushka i ka mbetur ne krah. Çdo te beje me te?

----------


## PORTI_05

Nga Ruhi Brahimi 

Nj&#235; vit pas revolucionit proletar t&#235; shkurt-marsit '97 Vlora n&#235;n sundimin komunist ndodhet n&#235; nj&#235; gjendje katastrofike. Sado q&#235; p&#235;rpiqen qeveritar&#235;t e sot&#235;m t&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; me boj&#235; roz&#235; fasad&#235;n e ndonj&#235; nd&#235;rtese apo ndonj&#235; mbledhjeje t&#235; llojit Fshati digjet e ajo mikja kruhet duket haptazi q&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; &#235;sht&#235; vrar&#235; shpresa dhe varf&#235;ria po shfaqet &#231;do dit&#235; n&#235; p&#235;rmasa migjeniane. 
Nga 2400 vet&#235; q&#235; ishte nj&#235; vit m&#235; par&#235;, mbi 6000 ka arritur numri i familjeve q&#235; marrin asistenc&#235; sociale ose 1/4 e popullsis&#235; s&#235; qytetit. Numri i t&#235; papun&#235;ve e kalon 20.000 vet&#235;t nga 8200 q&#235; ishte nj&#235; vit m&#235; par&#235;. Rreth 200 biznesmen&#235; t&#235; falimentuar e dhjet&#235;ra t&#235; tjer&#235; q&#235; e zhvillojn&#235; aktivitetin n&#235; Fier, Durr&#235;s e Tiran&#235; p&#235;r arsye t&#235; pasiguris&#235; s&#235; plot&#235; q&#235; ekziston n&#235; qytet. Sidoqoft&#235; &#235;sht&#235; rihapur Dhoma e Treg&#235;tis&#235; ku n&#235; krye &#235;sht&#235; v&#235;n&#235; inxh. Bardhyl Nasto, nj&#235; njeri me 40 flamur&#235; q&#235; n&#235; vend t&#235; ikon&#235;s n&#235; sht&#235;pi ruan fotografin&#235; e Enverit. Listat e njer&#235;zve q&#235; marrin buk&#235; veresie po b&#235;het nj&#235; dukuri e zakonshme. Puna n&#235; port thon&#235; doganier&#235;t ka r&#235;n&#235; shum&#235;. Traget&#235;t dhe anijet e mallrave jan&#235; rralluar mjaft. Edhe kur vijn&#235;, nj&#235; pjes&#235; e mir&#235; e tyre jan&#235; porosi t&#235; qeveritar&#235;ve e kalojn&#235; pa u zhdoganuar. 
Anija e Zabitit, maunja e Arbenit, fugoni i Liz&#235;s, porosit&#235; e Vladimir Fejzos e Eduart Alushit, e k&#235;shtu me radh&#235; katandiset kokoshi nj&#235; thele. Ata q&#235; paguajn&#235; jan&#235; tregtar&#235;t e ndersh&#235;m vlonjat&#235; e pa njer&#235;z n&#235; pushtet. Magazinat e shumic&#235;s dikur nj&#235; nga krenarit&#235; e Vlor&#235;s sot jan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; streh&#235; p&#235;r lakuriq&#235;t e nat&#235;s, pronar&#235;t e japin me qera p&#235;r nj&#235; cop&#235; buk&#235;. Pushteti lokal &#235;sht&#235; plot&#235;sisht i paralizuar. N&#235; qytet mund t&#235; nd&#235;rtosh kudo dhe kurdo ve&#231; me kusht q&#235; t&#235; jesh socialist. P&#235;rgjith&#235;sisht nd&#235;rtojn&#235; ata q&#235; vodh&#235;n n&#235; koh&#235;n e revoltave (duke l&#235;n&#235; koh&#235;n e luft&#235;s), kontrabandist&#235;t dhe autor&#235;t e Komitetit fam&#235;keq t&#235; Shp&#235;timit. Vlora s'ka m&#235; lulishte, 75% e sip&#235;rfaqes s&#235; gjelb&#235;ruar &#235;sht&#235; z&#235;n&#235; brenda nj&#235; periudhe 6 mujore. Pylli n&#235; Vlor&#235; &#235;sht&#235; kthyer n&#235; nj&#235; mall pa zot. Pishat e ngelura pa prer&#235; num&#235;rohen me gishta. Zyra e urbanistik&#235;s, k&#235;shilli i rregullimit t&#235; territorit, komisioni i kthimit t&#235; pronave nuk funksionojn&#235;. Ligjin e b&#235;n Nedin Xhelili nj&#235; tuaf q&#235; dit&#235;n luan rolin e njeriut babaxhan e nat&#235;n t&#235; vras&#235;sit me kobure. Nedini u vu kryetar rrethi me forc&#235;n kallashit jasht&#235; &#231;do rregulli e ligji. N&#235; vendosjen e tij &#235;sht&#235; shkelur &#231;do pro&#231;edur&#235; dhe Nedini edhe sot figuron i paligjsh&#235;m. Bashk&#235; me David Tush&#235;n nj&#235; anonim nga fshati M&#235;kat i Vlor&#235;s e Tare Hamon prefektin e ri t&#235; Vlor&#235;s ish menazher i Gjallic&#235;s deri tani kan&#235; z&#235;vend&#235;suar 95% t&#235; kuadrit drejtues n&#235; qytetin e Vlor&#235;s. 
Vlora g&#235;lon nga kriminel&#235;t, hajdut&#235;t e sigurimsat q&#235; ndjellin frik&#235; e terror, jo rrall&#235; nj&#235; pjes&#235; e tyre k&#235;rc&#235;nojn&#235;: Po ua mbajti dilni prap n&#235; demonstrata e k&#235;rkoni parat&#235;, t&#235; shihni se &#231;'keni p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;suar. Disa pasi kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; ndonj&#235; dush e jan&#235; lar&#235;, kan&#235; v&#235;n&#235; pak krem n&#235; fytyr&#235;, kan&#235; filluar pun&#235; n&#235; bashki, prefektur&#235;, dogana e zyra tatimesh. Ata m&#235; aktiv&#235;t jan&#235; graduar e kan&#235; filluar n&#235; Tiran&#235;. Nj&#235; nga k&#235;ta &#235;sht&#235; i biri i Bexhos, Dashamir Bejo, q&#235; n&#235; muajt e revolucionit me revole n&#235; dor&#235; terrorizonte Vlor&#235;n e jepte intervista si udh&#235;heq&#235;s i Komitetit t&#235; Shp&#235;timit. Tani i ati, Bexhua dhe v&#235;llai i vog&#235;l zgjerojn&#235; &#231;ifligjet n&#235; Vlor&#235;, e Dash Bejo b&#235;n para n&#235; Interpol. 
Para se t&#235; erret n&#235; qytet rrall&#235; t&#235; z&#235; syri njer&#235;z q&#235; l&#235;vizin. Ata mblidhen n&#235;p&#235;r sht&#235;pi dhe n&#235;n drit&#235;n e mekur t&#235; llampave elektrike b&#235;jn&#235; llogarit&#235; e shpenzimeve ditore, shikojn&#235; lajmet ala Nano duke i shoq&#235;ruar me nj&#235; pjat&#235; kos ose trahana. (Erdhi koha e trahanave dhe e papares), si n&#235; koh&#235;n e Hasan Zyko Kamberit. 
Para se t&#235; flejn&#235; kthejn&#235; syt&#235; nga qielli dhe thon&#235;-T&#235; falem o Zot q&#235; edhe sot shp&#235;tuam gjall&#235;-sepse nuk &#235;sht&#235; kollaj t&#235; ngrysesh sh&#235;ndosh&#235; e mir&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Sepse mund t&#235; hash nj&#235; plumb qorr p&#235;r llogari t&#235; bandave nd&#235;rsa shkon n&#235; pun&#235; ose pazar, sepse mund t&#235; t&#235; rr&#235;mbejn&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; af&#235;rm ose ty vet&#235;, sepse mund t&#235; marr&#235;sh nj&#235; cop&#235; let&#235;r ku t&#235; t&#235; k&#235;rkohet nj&#235; shum&#235; parash, sepse mund t&#235; vjedhin sht&#235;pin&#235;, sepse... &#199;far&#235; nuk mund t&#235; ndodh&#235; n&#235; harkun e nj&#235; dite n&#235; Vlor&#235;n e pasrevolucionit. 

Pse n&#235; Vlor&#235;? 

Shkaqet p&#235;rse revolucioni filloi n&#235; Vlor&#235; jan&#235; t&#235; shumta dhe komplekse. Ato me kalimin e koh&#235;s do t&#235; plot&#235;sohen me d&#235;shmi e dokumente, do sqarohen, qart&#235;sohen, e shqiptar&#235;t do kuptojn&#235; se ajo q&#235; ndodhi n&#235; Vlor&#235; ishte nj&#235; ngjarje e p&#235;rmasave biblike dhe e pap&#235;rs&#235;ritshme. 
Do kuptojn&#235; se komunizmi &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; e keqe q&#235; popujt q&#235; e provuan n&#235; kurriz do e vuajn&#235; edhe p&#235;r shum&#235; koh&#235;, do kuptojn&#235; se problemet midis shqiptar&#235;ve nuk zgjidhen me arm&#235; e se armiqt&#235; e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; kan&#235; q&#235;n&#235; e jan&#235; ata t&#235; p&#235;rhershmit. 
Revoltat n&#235; Vlor&#235; filluan si rezultat i r&#235;nies s&#235; firm&#235;s Gjallica. Ata fillimisht ishin paq&#235;sor&#235; dhe parrulla kryesore ishte Duam parat&#235; tona . N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; artikull do p&#235;rmendim vet&#235;m dy nga shkaqet q&#235; e kthyen k&#235;t&#235; l&#235;vizje t&#235; drejt&#235;, p&#235;r kthimin e parave, n&#235; nj&#235; revolucion t&#235; armatosur kund&#235;r qeveris&#235; demokratike q&#235; ishte n&#235; fuqi. N&#235; Vlor&#235; ka patur tre shkolla t&#235; larta ushtarake, ajo e aviacionit, e marin&#235;s luftarake dhe e oficer&#235;ve n&#235; Bunavi. Pothuaj gjith&#235; kuadri drejtues n&#235; k&#235;to shkolla ishte enverist. 
Repartet ushtarake nuk kishin t&#235; sosur, Pashalimani, Palermo, Karaburuni, Sazani, Divizioni i Vlor&#235;s etj. etj., ku militonin e drejtonin pjesa m&#235; e eg&#235;r dhe m&#235; e bindur e diktatur&#235;s enveriane. 
Me vendosjen e demokracis&#235; nj&#235; pjes&#235; e tyre, t&#235; p&#235;rk&#235;dhelur t&#235; diktatur&#235;s dol&#235;n n&#235; pension ose u hoq&#235;n si bashk&#235;pun&#235;tor&#235; t&#235; sigurimit t&#235; shtetit. Gjat&#235; k&#235;tyre 5 vjet&#235;ve, nj&#235; num&#235;r i konsideruesh&#235;m i tyre t&#235; dal&#235; n&#235; pension erdh&#235;n n&#235; Vlor&#235;. K&#235;ta ishin vlonjat&#235; ose jo vlonjat&#235;. Me porosi ata u shtrin&#235; n&#235; gjith&#235; Vlor&#235;n. Dikush hapi nj&#235; kiosk&#235;, dikush u mor me treg&#235;ti, dikush paguhesh thjesht p&#235;r spiunllik n&#235; zyra t&#235; posa&#231;me. Nj&#235; pjes&#235;, ajo m&#235; e besuara vazhdoi kontraband&#235;n e detit me lidhjet e vjetra t&#235; vendosura q&#235; n&#235; koh&#235;n e diktatur&#235;s. Fuqizimi ekonomik, ishte udh&#235;zimi baz&#235;, sepse pa para ushtria s'p&#235;rmbysej pushteti i Berish&#235;s. Me dhjetra sigurimsa hyjn&#235; menazher&#235; n&#235; firmat Gjallica, Vefa, Cenaj etj., dhe n&#235; nj&#235; koh&#235; rekord u b&#235;n&#235; multimilioner&#235;. Ishin k&#235;ta q&#235; shpenzuan me qindra e mij&#235;ra dollar&#235; duke paguar kriminel&#235;, hajdut&#235; e njer&#235;z t&#235; tjer&#235; ordiner&#235; t&#235; digjnin PD-n&#235; e Vlor&#235;s, Bashkin&#235; e rrethit, vilat, t&#235; digjnin e t&#235; shkat&#235;rronin dyqanet e sht&#235;pit&#235; e demokrat&#235;ve e t'i terrorizonin ata deri n&#235; asgj&#235;simin fizik. Nuk &#235;sht&#235; rast&#235;si q&#235; i pari dyqan q&#235; u shkat&#235;rrua n&#235; Vlor&#235; ishte baraka me 4 tavolina e Koto Ziles, nj&#235; nga futbollist&#235;t m&#235; popullor t&#235; viteve '70, Mjesht&#235;r i Merituar i Sportit, q&#235; bashk&#235; me Mexhit Haxhiun, Edmond Li&#231;&#235;n, Uran Xhaf&#235;n, Beniamin Nel&#235;n etj., u dhuruan vlonjat&#235;ve aq e aq g&#235;zime e emocione. 
Shkat&#235;rrimi i asaj barake ku ish futbollisti i d&#235;gjuar nxirrte buk&#235;n e goj&#235;s, ishte nj&#235; paralajm&#235;rim ogurzi p&#235;r ato q&#235; do t&#235; vini m&#235; von&#235;. 
Ish sigurimsa, menazher&#235; t&#235; firmave q&#235; fitonin edhe mbi 1 milion&#235; lek&#235; n&#235; dit&#235; para tavolinave p&#235;rrallore e n&#235; vila luksoze q&#235; i nd&#235;rtuan n&#235; k&#235;to 5 vjet. Betoheshin se zvarr&#235; do ju marrin ju demokrat&#235;ve. Dit&#235;t i keni t&#235; num&#235;ruara, keni p&#235;r t&#235; par&#235; se &#231;do t'ju punojm&#235;. K&#235;shtu me 22 mars, k&#235;shtu me 26 maj, k&#235;shtu me 20 tetor, derisa erdhi marsi i '97. Gjasht&#235; vjet p&#235;rgatitje p&#235;r t&#235; rr&#235;zuar me arm&#235; pushtetin demokratik, megjith&#235;se ai pushtet i b&#235;ri milioner&#235;. 
Oficer&#235;t dhe ish oficer&#235;t e Enverit e kryen detyr&#235;n. Ata paralizuan institucionet shtet&#235;rore ose i shkat&#235;rruan, ngrit&#235;n Komitetin fam&#235;keq t&#235; Shp&#235;timit, i hap&#235;n depot e armatos&#235;n militant&#235;t dhe shpall&#235;n ultimatumin, ose t&#235; ik&#235; Berisha ose luft&#235; totale. Falangat e kuqe t&#235; organizuara nga k&#235;ta ish oficer&#235; e oficere shpall&#235;n marshimin mbi Tiran&#235;. Tani ata prap&#235; jan&#235; aty (derisa kan&#235; marr&#235; poste n&#235; Tiran&#235 :shkelje syri:  m&#235; aktiv&#235; se kurr&#235;, por gjith&#235;sesi t&#235; izoluar nga njer&#235;zit paq&#235;sor. Ndonj&#235;ri shkruan edhe kujtime ose k&#235;rren vjersha me tematik&#235; nga lufta e vitit '97. Ata v&#235;rtiten si ato korbat e zinj&#235; duke nxjerr&#235; vrer p&#235;r demokracin&#235; e PD-n&#235;, duke shpifur e duke shar&#235;, por harrojn&#235; se tani njer&#235;zit nuk kan&#235; as buk&#235; t&#235; han&#235;, n&#235; fuqi &#235;sht&#235; PS-ja e jo PD-ja. Ata b&#235;jn&#235; peticione p&#235;r lirimin e Zanit, hedhin n&#235; gjyq gazeta, mbjellin frym&#235;n e urrejtjes e p&#235;r&#231;arjes. Nj&#235; pjes&#235; e vog&#235;l jan&#235; penduar sepse po e kuptojn&#235; q&#235; nuk fituan gj&#235; bile as dekorata, dhe ndjehen plot&#235;sisht t&#235; braktisur nga ustallar&#235;t e tyre. 
Nj&#235; kontigjent tjet&#235;r po aq i eg&#235;r sa i grupit t&#235; oficer&#235;ve q&#235; dha nj&#235; kontribut t&#235; shquar n&#235; p&#235;rmbysjen e qeveris&#235; demokratike dhe shnd&#235;rrimin e qytetit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s, ishin skafist&#235;t ose m&#235; qart&#235; ata q&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; kontraband&#235;n e arm&#235;ve, t&#235; drog&#235;s e t&#235; prostitutave. M&#235; t&#235; shquarit jan&#235; Xhelilajt, Brokajt, e Tozot , etj., q&#235; nuk i kursyen parat&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; shkat&#235;rruar shtetin. &#203;sht&#235; fakt q&#235; dy vjet&#235;t e fundit '95-'96 forcat policore n&#235;n drejtimin e shefit t&#235; komisariatit t&#235; asaj kohe n/kolonel Sokol Mulosmani, b&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; luft&#235; pa kompromise kund&#235;r kontraband&#235;s. Hektar&#235; t&#235; t&#235;r&#235; t&#235; mbjell&#235; me canabis sativa u shkat&#235;rruan, dhjetra mafioz&#235; u kap&#235;n e u burgos&#235;n. Vet&#235;m n&#235; malin e Radhim&#235;s u bllokuan rreth 140 skafe. 
Ata q&#235; pohuan m&#235; shum&#235; para p&#235;r djegien e Bashkis&#235; s&#235; Vlor&#235;s, ishin pik&#235;risht skafist&#235;t, t&#235; cil&#235;t e gjet&#235;n shum&#235; shpejt gjuh&#235;n dhe bashkrenduan pun&#235;n me oficer&#235;t e spiun&#235;t e sigurimit t&#235; shtetit e PS-s&#235; s&#235; Vlor&#235;s. Dy dit&#235; luft&#235; organizuan skafist&#235;t dhe sigurimsat kund&#235;r komisariatit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. Pyetja &#235;sht&#235; e thjesht&#235;: P&#235;rse duhej t&#235; digjej komisariati, p&#235;rse duhet t&#235; shkat&#235;rroheshin strukturat shtet&#235;rore si, Bashkia e rrethit, gjykatat etj. P&#235;rgjigjja vjen po aq e thjesht&#235;: PS me militant&#235;t e saj t&#235; vinte n&#235; fuqi, n&#235; pushtet, nd&#235;rsa skafist&#235;t t&#235; ishin t&#235; lir&#235; n&#235; pun&#235;t e tyre. Me 28 shkurt 1997 ndodhi sulmi mbi godin&#235;n e SHIK-ut n&#235; Skel&#235; dhe duke u gdhir&#235; 1 marsi Zenepe Luka ngaz&#235;llehet tek Koha Jon&#235; . Nga 140 skafe t&#235; bllokuar n&#235; malin e Radhim&#235;s, sot nuk gjendet asnj&#235; . Ka kaluar rreth nj&#235; vit q&#235; at&#235;her&#235;. Asnj&#235; skaf nuk &#235;sht&#235; bllokuar, asnj&#235; skafist nuk &#235;sht&#235; burgosur. Komunist&#235;t si&#231; duket k&#235;t&#235; radh&#235; e mbajt&#235;n premtimin. 
Si p&#235;r ironi presidenti shkon n&#235; Durr&#235;s bashk&#235; me Cek&#235;n dhe pasi b&#235;jn&#235; nj&#235; xhiro me anijet e shpejta italiane q&#235; patrullojn&#235; bregdetin ton&#235; (n&#235; tok&#235; patrullojn&#235; grek&#235;t) p&#235;rpiqen t&#235; g&#235;njejn&#235; shqiptar&#235;t. I nderuari pres i dent dhe ministri Ceka duhet ta din&#235; se 90% e kontraband&#235;s s&#235; skafeve, b&#235;het n&#235; Vlor&#235;, n&#235; mes t&#235; dit&#235;s dhe se skafist&#235;t e Durr&#235;sit jan&#235; si nx&#235;n&#235;si para profesorit n&#235; krahasim me ata t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. Por skafist&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s nuk pengohen dot sepse &#235;sht&#235; firmosur marr&#235;veshja: Ne do ju ndihmojm&#235; t&#235; vini n&#235; pushtet e ju qeveria e PS-s&#235; do na lini rehat. Kush do e pengoj&#235;, guerilasin e famsh&#235;m q&#235; grabiti gjith&#235; kutit&#235; e votimit n&#235; fshatrat e Vlor&#235;s me 29 qershor? Po Brokajt q&#235; b&#235;n&#235; sulmin mbi SHIK-un, po Xhelilajt q&#235; terrorizuan Skel&#235;n, etj. etj. 
Skafist&#235;t sot jan&#235; nj&#235; perandori m&#235; vete. Ata me dor&#235; t&#235; hekurt po zaptojn&#235; qytetin dhe po e v&#235;n&#235; n&#235;n sundimin e krimit. Pothuaj gjith&#231;ka q&#235; nd&#235;rtohet e organizohet n&#235; bregdet &#235;sht&#235; e skafist&#235;ve. Parulla e tyre &#235;sht&#235; e qart&#235; Chi toca muore . Policia n&#235; Vlor&#235; patrullon deri te pallati i sportit. M&#235; tutje stop. Vet&#235; Gjon Abazi drejtori i policis&#235; s&#235; Vlor&#235;s ka deklaruar n&#235; nj&#235; moment sinqeriteti se nuk i &#231;oj polic&#235;t t&#235; vriten me skafist&#235;t p&#235;r 70.000 lek&#235; t&#235; vjetra. Ata jan&#235; me mb&#235;shtetje t&#235; fort&#235; n&#235; Tiran&#235;. M&#235; qart&#235; s'ka si flitet. Parat&#235; e drog&#235;s, arm&#235;ve e prostitucionit thon&#235; vlonjat&#235;t me ironi, vijn&#235; nga Tirana. 

&#199;far&#235; do Vlora? 

Vlora do parat&#235; q&#235; nuk i kish vjedhur Berisha, e Nano tha do t'i kthej&#235; 100% sapo t&#235; vij&#235; n&#235; pushtet. Premtimi i tij ka q&#235;n&#235; publik para mij&#235;ra njer&#235;zve. Po Nano s'po i z&#235; m&#235; n&#235; goj&#235; parat&#235;. T&#235; pakt&#235;n t&#235; thot&#235; q&#235; nuk i kthej dot. Askush nuk ia heq t&#235; drejt&#235;n njeriut, qoft&#235; ky edhe kryeminist&#235;r t&#235; gaboj&#235;. At&#235;her&#235; t&#235; thot&#235; q&#235;, gabova, Vlora do t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;n. Q&#235; t&#235; dal&#235; e v&#235;rteta duhet q&#235; band&#235;s s&#235; Zanit ti b&#235;het gjyq i hapur n&#235; Vlor&#235; me trasmetim t&#235; drejt&#235;p&#235;rdrejt&#235; n&#235; televizion. 
Vlora do q&#235; kasetat me filmime nga djegia e Bashkis&#235;, t&#235; jepen n&#235; televizion me sigl&#235;n No coment. Atje shum&#235; qart&#235; duket gjith&#231;ka. T&#235; tjerat njer&#235;zit i kuptojn&#235; vet&#235;. Vlora do q&#235; Shemsie Kadria e Fitim K&#235;rxhalliu t&#235; vijn&#235; n&#235; qytet e t'u thon&#235; vlonjat&#235;ve me goj&#235;n e tyre: 

&#199;'u b&#235;n&#235; e kush i mori parat&#235;? 
Vlora do investime, Vlora do normalizimin e jet&#235;s dhe vendosjen e rendit q&#235; aktualisht jan&#235; shum&#235; larg. 

Po deputet&#235;t? 

Pa deputet&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s v&#235;shtir&#235; se ishte realizuar revolucioni proletar. K&#235;t&#235; e din&#235; shum&#235; mir&#235; vlonjat&#235;t. Pa Skender Gjinushin, Zabit Brok&#235;n, Arben Malajn e Eduart Alushin, v&#235;shtir&#235; se kryengritja fitonte. Digjni, vrisni, paralizoni. Ishte Gjinushi q&#235; ul&#235;rinte n&#235; sheshin e Flamurit. Merrni arm&#235;t. Vet&#235;m me arm&#235; rr&#235;zohet rregjimi i Berish&#235;s. Dhe ndodhi ajo q&#235; ndodhi (Me holl&#235;si p&#235;r b&#235;mat e deputet&#235;ve t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. N&#235; koh&#235;n e revoltave do flasim nj&#235; her&#235; tjet&#235;r). 
Po sot? Gjinushi &#235;sht&#235; kryeparlamentar, pra &#235;sht&#235; shp&#235;rblyer m&#235; s&#235; miri p&#235;r pun&#235;t q&#235; b&#235;ri, megjith&#235;se &#235;sht&#235; kryetar i nj&#235; partie me 2.5% votues. Tani Gjinushi rri larg Vlor&#235;s, sepse miqt&#235; e tij &#199;aushajt, Xhelilajt, Brokajt e Gjahtar&#235;t jan&#235; mjaft t&#235; kompromentuar. Po &#231;'b&#235;n K&#235;nua. Merr Medi Xhelilin e Devi Tush&#235;n dhe ndonj&#235; deputet t&#235; ngesh&#235;m, si Liza apo Eduardi dhe qajn&#235; hallet e Vlor&#235;s n&#235; zyrat e Kuvendit Popullor. Natyrisht k&#235;to mbledhje pune nuk harrohen t&#235; jepen nga TV n&#235; lajmet e or&#235;s 20.00. Pas k&#235;saj K&#235;nua i hip&#235;n aeroplanit e gjezdis n&#235;p&#235;r Europ&#235;, kurse Devi e Medini, pasi han&#235; ndonj&#235; byrek n&#235; kioskat e Tiran&#235;s kthehen n&#235; Vlor&#235; pa harruar t&#235; marrin dietat. V&#235;shtir&#235; t'i han&#235; vlonjat&#235;t k&#235;ta njer&#235;z t&#235; rrahur me vaj e me uthull k&#235;to kumbulla t&#235; pabesa. 
Gjinushi thirri n&#235; zyrat e Kuvendit Popullor edhe Bori&#231;in e Shkodr&#235;s. Pak vet&#235; e vun&#235; re q&#235; n&#235; mbledhje ishte dhe Eduart Alushi. Si duket deputet&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s i kan&#235; borxhe Bori&#231;it t&#235; Shkodr&#235;s p&#235;r sh&#235;rbimin q&#235; u b&#235;ri me 27 shkurt, sepse nj&#235; dit&#235; m&#235; von&#235; Vlora u ndez flak&#235;. 
Eduart &#199;oku vjen n&#235; Vlor&#235; megjith&#235;se n&#235; Tiran&#235;n e Re ka bler&#235; nj&#235; hyrje me vler&#235; 46 mij&#235; USD. Bashk&#235; me deputetin Malaj i prun&#235; peshqesh Vlor&#235;s si kryetar Bashkie Ku&#231;o-Vllahun, David Tushe nga Mekati i Vlor&#235;s, q&#235; nuk e njeh as pallati ku banon. E r&#235;nd&#235;sishme &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; Devi b&#235;n ashtu si e urdh&#235;ron Edi apo Arbeni. 
Liza Hoxha vendosi v&#235;llan&#235; e saj kryetar dogane Luan Hoxh&#235;n ose pes&#235; jekun , si e quajn&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235;, i njohur p&#235;r gjuetin&#235; e peshkut me dinamit. 
Zabiti nga q&#235; po merret me pun&#235;t e luft&#235;s u ka l&#235;n&#235; amanet Brokajve t&#235; tjer&#235; Vlor&#235;n e dashur. Nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht po b&#235;n kujdes me Jugun q&#235; t&#235; mos ket&#235; ushtri sipas porosis&#235; s&#235; miqve vorio-epiriot&#235;, q&#235; e ndihmuan n&#235; koh&#235;n e trazirave. 
Vladimir Fejzos, as q&#235; i bie n&#235; mendje p&#235;r zgjedh&#235;sit e vet. Ai &#235;sht&#235; i z&#235;n&#235; me rikonstruksionin e sht&#235;pis&#235; s&#235; tij, q&#235; deri tani ka vajtur 20 milion&#235; lek&#235;, dhe me rithemelimin e PKSH-s&#235;. Nj&#235;koh&#235;siht ka probleme me qytetar&#235; vlonjat&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;ve nuk po i kthen parat&#235; e marra borxh. 
Beni i Llakatundit ka b&#235;r&#235; me koh&#235; divorc me fshatin. Edhe sikur t&#235; vij&#235; e t&#235; kaloj&#235; tani n&#235; dim&#235;r q&#235; rrug&#235;t jan&#235; t&#235; pakalueshme. 
Sidoqoft&#235; Vlora nuk pret ndonj&#235; gj&#235; t&#235; madhe nga k&#235;to deputet&#235; q&#235; morr&#235;n karriget pasi i vun&#235; zjarrin qytetit t&#235; tyre dhe gjith&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235;. Qytetar&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s po e kuptojn&#235; shum&#235; mir&#235; q&#235; nuk fituan gj&#235; dhe mjaft prej tyre u vjen turp p&#235;r at&#235; q&#235; ndodhi. Nuk ia vlente gjith&#235; ky mjerim p&#235;r 20 karrige n&#235; Tiran&#235; e 10 n&#235; Vlor&#235;. 
Njer&#235;zit jan&#235; pushtuar nga pesimizmi dhe &#231;do dit&#235; po e humbin besimin te pushtetar&#235;t e rinj. Nj&#235; Vlor&#235; e re do t&#235; lind&#235; e do t&#235; b&#235;het kur t&#235; kuptohet thell&#235;sisht ajo q&#235; ndodhi dhe p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sit t&#235; vihen para ligjit.

----------


## PORTI_05

Nga Benjamin Gjergji 

Nuk jam gazetar t&#235; r&#235;ndis bukur fjal&#235;t, megjithat&#235; po ju drejtohem me lutjet p&#235;r ta b&#235;r&#235; publike shqet&#235;simin tim q&#235; m&#235; g&#235;rryen p&#235;rbr&#235;nda prej kaq koh&#235;sh. 
Jam nj&#235; pjesmarr&#235;s n&#235; demonstratat e para t&#235; shkurtit t&#235; viti 1997. At&#235;her&#235; edhe un&#235; si shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; b&#235;rtisnin n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s Duam parat&#235; tona, Posht&#235; qeveria, Posht&#235; Berisha. Kam q&#235;n&#235; n&#235; protesta dhe me 26 janar t&#235; vitit t&#235; kaluar. Sot ndjehem tep&#235;r i fyer nga ato q&#235; b&#235;ra ato dit&#235;. Tani do t&#235; shprehem si p&#235;r t&#235; leht&#235;suar shpirtin tim. 
Me dat&#235;n 25 Janar 1997, n&#235; mesdit&#235;, m&#235; ka kapur Robert Brokaj n&#235; Skel&#235; duke m&#235; th&#235;n&#235; q&#235;: Nes&#235;r do t&#235; b&#235;het e madhe n&#235; Sheshin e Flamurit. N&#235; Lushnje dje i kan&#235; djegur t&#235; t&#235;ra. Sot ka plasur Berati dhe Fieri. Nes&#235;r do ta shohin k&#235;lysh&#235;t e Saliut se &#231;do t&#235; b&#235;jm&#235;... Do t'u... n&#235;n&#235;n n&#235; v&#235;r&#235; t&#235; t&#235;r&#235;ve. Hajdut&#235;t e ***** q&#235; na vodh&#235;n parat&#235;...Pak a shum&#235; edhe un&#235; ashtu shava at&#235; dit&#235; me Bertin, e shum&#235; dit&#235; m&#235; pas deri sa kaluam edhe zgjedhjet. Berti m&#235; tha ato dit&#235; q&#235; udh&#235;heqja t&#235; ka caktuar ty p&#235;rgjegj&#235;s p&#235;r lagjen Partizani. Sot do t&#235; merresh me organizimin q&#235; nes&#235;r t&#235; dalim sa m&#235; shum&#235; n&#235; Sheshin e Flamurit. Jevgjit&#235;t do t&#235; na b&#235;jn&#235; shum&#235; pun&#235;, ka th&#235;n&#235; Edi, po t'u premtohen parat&#235;. Parat&#235; do t'i jap un&#235; t'ua shp&#235;rndash atyre q&#235; jan&#235; m&#235; kapot dhe ata do t&#235; ndihmojn&#235; p&#235;r nxjerrjen e njer&#235;zve n&#235; shesh. 
-Po sikur t&#235; m&#235; kap&#235; policia e Beratit, si do t'ia b&#235;j i them? 
-Mos e &#231;aj kok&#235;n fare p&#235;r policin&#235;-m&#235; tha-se i kemi marr&#235; masat. 
Mulosmani p&#235;r dy dit&#235; do t&#235; hiqet nga Vlora. E ka marr&#235; k&#235;t&#235; pun&#235; n&#235; dor&#235; Edi me ca te PD-s&#235; q&#235; jan&#235; tan&#235;t. 
-Hik tani m&#235; tha-se s'duhet t'i dish t&#235; t&#235;ra. Shko tani, parat&#235; do t'i jap n&#235; or&#235;n 4 tek kinemaja. 
Pasi u ndam&#235; shkova n&#235; lagje dhe fola me shok&#235;t e mi p&#235;r detyr&#235;n q&#235; kisha marr&#235;, dhe se p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; do t&#235; na shp&#235;rblente Berti. Para nj&#235; viti ai m&#235; pati b&#235;r&#235; nj&#235; nder me dy veta q&#235; i nisa p&#235;r n&#235; ltali dhe s'm&#235; mori para. N&#235; fakt edhe un&#235; e kam ndihmuar disa her&#235; me njer&#235;zit deri sa i ndodhi ajo fatkeq&#235;sia n&#235; det me djalin e Fatmir Hanxhar&#235;s n&#235; skaf. 
Filluam menj&#235;her&#235; duke u ndar&#235; n&#235; drejtime t&#235; ndryshme. n&#235; or&#235;n 4.00 Berti m&#235; solli 2 milion lek&#235;. I thash&#235; q&#235; jan&#235; pak o Berti. 
-E, e, e se jevgjit&#235;t g&#235;njehen edhe me nj&#235; shishe vaj... Shiko k&#235;tu m&#235; thot&#235;,-gjeni disa djem q&#235; t&#235; futen n&#235; Bashki.Duhet ta djegim se, p&#235;rndryshe nuk kemi gj&#235; p&#235;r vij&#235;. Mos kini frik&#235; se jemi b&#235;r&#235; gati shum&#235; djem q&#235; ti v&#235;m&#235; zjarrin bashk&#235; me G&#235;zim qenin. 
-Mos &#231;ani ****&#235;-m&#235; tha-se kemi edhe arm&#235; me vete. 
T&#235; nes&#235;rmen, ne filluam q&#235; n&#235; or&#235;n 9. 30 n&#235; Sheshin e Flamurit. Erdhi m&#235; von&#235; edhe Eduard Alushi me Arben Malajn dhe Medin Xhelilin. Ishin me ta, edhe Platon Arapi, Niko Veizi, Liza Hoxha, e Theodhori Shija. Ne b&#235;rtisnim s&#235; bashku nj&#235; grup djemsh: Eja mblidhuni k&#235;tu, k&#235;tu dhe Duam parat&#235; tona. P&#235;rball&#235; meje ishte Liza Hoxha, dhe sa filloi t&#235; th&#235;rriste Qeveri hajdute dhe Posht&#235; qeveria ne e shoq&#235;ruam t&#235; gjith&#235; me nj&#235;. Edi me nj&#235; artopolant n&#235; dor&#235; po shante qeverin&#235; Meksi dhe Berish&#235;n, q&#235; i vodh&#235;n parat&#235; e popullit. Parat&#235; u'a vodhi G&#235;zim Zilja-tha Edi-prandaj t&#235; gjith&#235; t&#235; protestojm&#235; para Bashkis&#235;. Ata na vodh&#235;n votat, ata na vodh&#235;n edhe parat&#235;, prandaj si&#231; jemi t'i shporrim q&#235; andej hajdut&#235;t. Vlora &#235;sht&#235; e jona... 
Arben Malaj fliste me nj&#235; celular, dhe ne na jepte siguri kjo duke menduar se, nuk ishte pa p&#235;rkrahje. 
Me thirrjen : Vlora &#235;sht&#235; e jona, Posht&#235; qeveria, Duam parat&#235; tona, shkuam tek sheshi para Bashkis&#235;. Para nd&#235;rtes&#235;s ishin rreshtuar polic&#235; dhe Reparti i Nd&#235;rhyrjes s&#235; Shpejt&#235; t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. Kur pam&#235; se me polic&#235;t ishte oficeri Hasan Hasani m&#235; zuri frika. Kur ai ishte shef rendi m&#235; pati futur nj&#235; her&#235; n&#235; biruc&#235; dhe ta mbaja mend. Ai nuk t&#235; falte p&#235;r ligjin. Krenar Cekerri m&#235; pati th&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; her&#235; n&#235; dhjetor (l996) q&#235; e ka marr&#235; p&#235;rsip&#235;r Qerim Vrioni p&#235;r ta hequr nga Vlora Hasanin dhe Mulosmanin. Qerimi ishte shef i zjarrfikseve n&#235; komisariat, po i shkonte fjala shum&#235; si i persekutuar n&#235; Partin&#235; e Ballit. 
Ai nisej nga pozita q&#235; kishte si i persekutuar Qerimi, dhe nga miq&#235;sit&#235; q&#235; ai mund t&#235; kishte me deputet&#235; t&#235; PD-se. Megithat&#235; un&#235; kisha frik&#235;. Thon&#235; se Mulosmani nxirrte njer&#235;z q&#235; filmonin. Thuhej q&#235; njer&#235;zit m&#235; t&#235; besuar t&#235; tij i caktonte me kamera. 
E ku ta shkoja un&#235; po t&#235; m&#235; kapnin kamerat? 
E haja burgun dhe s'kishte njeri q&#235; t&#235; m&#235; nxirrte q&#235; andej. Mulosmani kishte arrestuar t&#235; kunatin e tij e ku pyeste ai p&#235;r njeri tjet&#235;r... 
Rreth gjys&#235;m ore kemi b&#235;rtitur para Bashkis&#235; me thirrjet q&#235; kishim ardhur nga Sheshi i Flamurit. Disa nga djemt&#235; tan&#235; i &#231;uam t&#235; marrim gur&#235; n&#235; parkimin aty pran&#235; dhe filluam t&#235; q&#235;llonim policin&#235; me gur&#235;. Pash&#235; n&#235; krye t&#235; njer&#235;zve nga ana e pallatit Eduard Alushin q&#235; e ngrit&#235;n n&#235; supe nj&#235; grup djemsh. Ai fliste me nj&#235; autoparlant, por un&#235; nuk d&#235;gjoja se &#231;far&#235; thoshte nga thirrjet e shumta t&#235; njer&#235;zve. Dikush pak m&#235; tutje th&#235;rriste: E d&#235;gjuat, futuni n&#235; Bashki m&#235; pas pati shum&#235; q&#235; th&#235;rrisnin:-futuni, futuni. Ata ishin af&#235;r Edit dhe un&#235; u binda q&#235; Berti p&#235;r ata q&#235; m&#235; kishte th&#235;n&#235; kishte mb&#235;shtetjen e Edit. Filluam t&#235; shtyjm&#235; njer&#235;zit q&#235; kishim p&#235;rpara p&#235;r t&#235; &#231;ar&#235; rreshtin e polic&#235;ve q&#235; ishin me skafandra dhe shkopinj gome. Jepnin me kolpo duke b&#235;rtitur ooop-ooop, dhe n&#235; nj&#235; moment i &#231;am&#235; dhe i fut&#235;m brenda. Me zor shp&#235;rthyem port&#235;n e hyrjes q&#235; e kishte mbyllur dikush, dhe kishte v&#235;n&#235; prapa shum&#235; tavolina. 
Kur hym&#235; n&#235; koridor u ndodha af&#235;r nj&#235; djali nga Kota, q&#235; e quajn&#235; Halim Hoxha. 
E njoh se kemi patur disa llogari p&#235;r hashashin. 
&#199;far&#235; t&#235; b&#235;jm&#235;-i them Halimit. 
-&#199;far&#235; t&#235; mendosh,-ma ktheu si me t&#235; b&#235;rtitura dhe me vrap ai u ngjit shkall&#235;ve n&#235; katin e dyt&#235;. 
Se &#231;far&#235; b&#235;m&#235; m&#235; pas m&#235; vjen turp nga vetvetja sot. Thyenim karrige, tavolina, dikush hidhte kolltuqe dhe letra nga dritarja. Ishim aq shum&#235; br&#235;nda sa nuk l&#235;viznim dot nga njeri-tjetri. T&#235; t&#235;r&#235; b&#235;nim si t&#235; babzitur. 
Dikush m&#235; ra nga mbrapa me nj&#235; shkop dhe m&#235; ndau frym&#235;n. 
Kur shikoj ishte nj&#235; polic i kriminales q&#235; godiste pa pushim mbar&#235; &#231;'gjente p&#235;rpara. 
M&#235; tutje shikoj Sokol Bizhg&#235;n, q&#235; goditi me grusht nj&#235; djal&#235; t&#235; lagjes ton&#235;, q&#235; e quajn&#235; Emiliano. 
Kishte dhe polic&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; q&#235; goditnin me shkop si n&#235; derra, po s'i kam fiksuar dot me emra. U shmanga si munda pa marr&#235; goditje tjet&#235;r dhe zbrita n&#235; shkall&#235;. Nga nj&#235; zyr&#235; dilte shum&#235; tym. Me sa duket i kishin v&#235;n&#235; zjarrin, mendova t&#235; kthehem edhe nj&#235; her&#235; tjet&#235;r, por pata frik&#235; se njer&#235;zit p&#235;rplaseshin me nj&#235;ri-tjetrin, duke ikur nga shkopinjt e policis&#235;. Nj&#235; djal&#235; ishte gjakosur n&#235; fytyr&#235; dhe po e, zbrisnin nga shkall&#235;t dy veta. Nj&#235; nat&#235; m&#235; par&#235; atij i kisha dh&#235;n&#235; 10 mij&#235; lek, kur m&#235; tha se do t&#235; m&#235; shoh&#235;sh nes&#235;r se kush jam un&#235;... 
M&#235; erdhi keq p&#235;r t&#235; por edhe m&#235; hyri inati dhe u ktheva p&#235;r ta ndihmuar ata q&#235; po ndesheshin me polic&#235;t n&#235; korridorin e katit t&#235; dyt&#235; t&#235; bashkis&#235;. Sa ngjita disa shkall&#235; pash&#235; Ilir Ku&#231;in, q&#235; i kish te marr&#235; p&#235;rpara disa djem. I godiste sa me shqelma, sa edhe me nj&#235; k&#235;mb&#235; karrigeje q&#235; kishte n&#235; dor&#235;. 
Kur pash&#235; llirin vendosa t&#235; dal jasht&#235;. Ai ishte shefi i Inspektor&#235;ve t&#235; kriminales. E pata provuar n&#235; kurriz se &#231;'qe ai, kur ishte komandant i fordit kur m&#235; kap&#235;n n&#235; Ujin e Ftoht&#235; me dhjet&#235; bidona me benzol. Benzolin ma pat&#235;n sekuestruar dhe mua m&#235; pat&#235;n futur 12 or&#235; n&#235; birucat e policis&#235;. 
Duke zbritur shkall&#235;ve me turm&#235;n e njer&#235;zve, dikush m&#235; q&#235;lloi me shqelm nga prapa. Pa kthyer kok&#235;n mir&#235; m&#235; ra me grush n&#235; nofull. 
Ishte nj&#235; oficer q&#235; e quanin Gjergji. P&#235;r t&#235; thuhej se ishte nga Tepelena dhe e kishte marr&#235; q&#235; andej Mulosmani si t&#235; besuar. Dikush thoshte se Mulosmani, e kishte marr&#235; nga Tepelena, se e kishte njeriun e tij, nd&#235;rsa t&#235; tjer&#235;t thoshin se e ka marr&#235; p&#235;r oficer t&#235; zotin e t&#235; pakompromentuesh&#235;m. Un&#235; di q&#235; ne n&#235; Vlor&#235; kemi patur frik&#235; prej tij. Skafist&#235;t e din&#235; mir&#235; se sa benzol kan&#235; humbur e sa njer&#235;z jan&#235; kapur prej tij dhe polic&#235;ve t&#235; furgonit. 
Nj&#235; her&#235; n&#235; mesnat&#235; thon&#235; se ka kapur pilotin dhe shoq&#235;ruesin e skafit t&#235; Rahim Micit. Masi u kishte marr&#235; radion kishte komunikuar me rojet e skafit n&#235; det e se kapi dot. 
Skafin e kishte bllokuar n&#235; pik&#235;n e policis&#235; n&#235; Radhim&#235;. 
Kur kam marr&#235; vesh q&#235; k&#235;t&#235; oficer e kishin djegur n&#235; Sarand&#235; pata folur keq p&#235;r t&#235;, nd&#235;rsa sot ndjej pendes&#235;n... 
N&#235; nj&#235; rast tjet&#235;r thon&#235; se Tozo i pati premtuar 15 milion, q&#235; t&#235; bashk&#235;punonin me skafin e tij dhe p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; shkak thon&#235;, se i pati dh&#235;n&#235; Tozos nj&#235; m&#235;sim t&#235; mir&#235; me shkop gome n&#235; Skel&#235;. 
Si munda dola p&#235;rjashta p&#235;rmes njer&#235;zve q&#235; shtypnin kush e kush t&#235; dal&#235; m&#235; par&#235;, e tu shp&#235;tonte shkopinj&#235;ve t&#235; policis&#235;. N&#235; oborr nj&#235; polic me zorr&#235;n e zjarrfik&#235;ses po shuante nj&#235; zjarr q&#235; ishte ndezur n&#235; shesh. 
U largova q&#235; aty dhe ndenja af&#235;r ish hetuesin&#235;. Krenar Cak&#235;rri me nj&#235; grup djemsh pak m&#235; tutje filluan t&#235; th&#235;rrisnin Drejt Komisariatit, drejt Komisariatit. 
Shum&#235; shpejt u mblodh&#235;n dhe t&#235; tjer&#235; dhe filluam t&#235; l&#235;vizim drejt Kapeles dhe dol&#235;m n&#235; rrug&#235;n e re. Gjat&#235; rrug&#235;s me ne u bashkuan shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; q&#235; po iknin po p&#235;r n&#235; sht&#235;pi. N&#235; kor b&#235;rtitnin Eja mblidhuni k&#235;tu, k&#235;tu, Duam parat&#235; tona, Posht&#235; qeveria, Qeveri hajdute. 
Kur dol&#235;m n&#235; rrug&#235;n e gjyqit t&#235; vjet&#235;r e shkuam para Komisariatit gjet&#235;m polic&#235; me skafandra e shkopinj gome, q&#235; kishin bllokuar rrug&#235;t nd&#235;rmjet pallateve q&#235; t&#235; &#231;onin n&#235; Komisariat. Prapa murit rrethues t&#235; Komisariatit, af&#235;r zyr&#235;s s&#235; patentave dukeshin disa polic&#235; q&#235; mbanin helmeta n&#235; kok&#235;. Mbi tarac&#235;n e burgut nga dy roje q&#235; b&#235;nin sh&#235;rbim zakonisht ishin 6 polic&#235; me arm&#235; e helmeta q&#235; kishin z&#235;n&#235; pozicione n&#235; distanc&#235; nga njeri-tjetri. Oficer&#235;t q&#235; kishin bllokuar rrug&#235;n me polic&#235;, d&#235;gjonin radiot e dor&#235;s dhe u flisnin di&#231;ka polic&#235;ve. Nj&#235; grup pak m&#235; tutje vendit ku isha un&#235; filloi t&#235; b&#235;rtiste: Lironi t&#235; burgosurit, lironi t&#235; burgosurit, Do t&#235; nxjerrim t&#235; burgosurit. Me k&#235;to thirrje u bashkuan pjesa m&#235; e madhe e njer&#235;zve q&#235; ishin aty. Mund t&#235; ishin 2-3 mij&#235; veta n&#235; rrug&#235;, nga lokali i Kamberit deri tek Ura. Pjesa m&#235; aktive ishin para lokalit t&#235; Shezos. Nga kurioziteti se &#231;'far&#235; thuhej n&#235; radio ju afrova nj&#235; oficeri t&#235; kufirit, emrin e t&#235; cilit s'dua ta them meq&#235; e kemi n&#235; radh&#235; miq&#235;sie. 
-&#199;far&#235; thuhet i thash&#235;, dhe i zgjata dor&#235;n p&#235;r t'i marr&#235; radion. 
-Largohu q&#235; k&#235;tu se do t&#235; hash ndonj&#235; **** plumbi-m&#235; tha ma vuri n&#235; vesh radion pa e l&#235;shuar nga dora e tij. Dikush po fliste me z&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; dhe munda t&#235; kap k&#235;to shprehje: ...ua b&#235;ni t&#235; qart&#235; njer&#235;zve q&#235; Komisariati mbrohet me arm&#235;. Vlonjat&#235;t e din&#235; mir&#235; se k&#235;tu ruhen kriminel&#235; t&#235; rreziksh&#235;m, q&#235; kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; vrasje dhe grabitje. Kush t&#235; guxoj&#235; t&#235; futet n&#235; komisariat do t&#235; q&#235;llohet me arm&#235;... 
Ky q&#235; fliste m&#235;sova q&#235; ishte Mulosmani, kur tha q&#235; jam 04 dhe urdh&#235;roi 40-t&#235;n, q&#235; t&#235; dilte dhe t&#235; instruktonte rojet p&#235;r p&#235;rdorimin e arm&#235;ve t&#235; zjarrit p&#235;r mbrojtjen e burgut e t&#235; komisariatit... 
Kaq munda t&#235; d&#235;gjoj, se ma hoqi radion miku im. E more vesh tani. N&#235; at&#235; koh&#235; turma filloi t&#235; b&#235;rtiste posht&#235; Mulosmani, posht&#235; Mulosmani ; T&#235; burgosurit jan&#235; me ne, Policia &#235;sht&#235; me ne L&#235;viza q&#235; aty p&#235;r t&#235; q&#235;n&#235; pak m&#235; larg, filluan t&#235; largohen njer&#235;zit. Kish shum&#235; q&#235; iknin, shanin e b&#235;rtisnin hikni se do t&#235; na vras&#235; ai maloku i qenit. P&#235;r ndonj&#235; &#231;erek ore aty sikur nuk kishte patur njeri. Mbet&#235;n vet&#235;m polic&#235;t dhe oficer&#235;t me radio q&#235; i mbanin n&#235; vesh. 
Dikush prej tyre ndonj&#235; her&#235; fliste. M&#235; shpesh fliste Sokol Bizhga q&#235; ishte i krim&#235;ve, dhe nj&#235; oficer q&#235; e quanin Kristaq, nj&#235; jevg i shkurt&#235;r q&#235; kish detyr&#235;n e shefit t&#235; policis&#235;. At&#235; dit&#235; n&#235; dark&#235; m&#235; vjen miku im, q&#235; kisha oficer me kufirin dhe m&#235; thot&#235; i shqet&#235;suar, q&#235; t&#235; largohesha nga Vlora, se do t&#235; m&#235; arrestonte policia. At&#235; pasdite Mulosmani paska mbledhur oficer&#235;t e krim&#235;ve dhe disa t&#235; plotfuqish&#235;m n&#235; laboratorin e kriminalistik&#235;s, dhe kan&#235; par&#235; dy kaseta t&#235; filmuara tek Sheshi i Flamurit, para Bashkis&#235; dhe para komisariatit. Aty ishin p&#235;rgatitur listat me emrat q&#235; do t&#235; arrestoheshin. M&#235; pas Mulosmani, kish thirrur n&#235; zyr&#235;n e tij Sokol Bizhgen, shefin e policis&#235; Limoz Fallani, Ilir Nuren, Oficerin e Fordit q&#235; e quanin Gjergji, nj&#235; oficer q&#235; quhet Enver dhe nj&#235; tjet&#235;r q&#235; ishte marr&#235; me objektet me emrin Andrea. Se &#231;'plan&#235; ishin b&#235;r&#235; n&#235; zyr&#235; ky nuk i dinte por tha q&#235; Ai &#235;sht&#235; eg&#235;rsuar fare nga djegia e Bashkis&#235; dhe ka l&#235;shuar urdh&#235;r p&#235;r forcimin e rojeve n&#235; t&#235; gjitha institucionet dhe mbrojtjen e tyre me zjarr. 
-Ruani kokat, t&#235; keqen n&#235;na, se ai ndoshta &#235;sht&#235; &#231;mendur-i thot&#235; mamaja. 
&#199;do t&#234; b&#235;jm&#235;. E ku pyet njeri ai. Mbr&#235;m&#235; i shkuan n&#235; zyr&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; deputet&#235;t e PD-s. Oficeri i roj&#235;s, kish d&#235;gjuar n&#235; oborr, kur ky kish ngritur z&#235;rin: Un&#235; jam shef komisariati dhe p&#235;rgjigjen p&#235;r luft&#235;n kund&#235;r krimit dhe sigurimin e objekteve. Ju punoni me njer&#235;z q&#235; t&#235; zbatojn&#235; rregullat e demostrat&#235;s dhe t&#235; mos sulmojn&#235; institucionet.-Un&#235; s'jam vlonjat, por institucionet e Vlor&#235;s do t'i mbroj qoft&#235; dhe me arm&#235;.... Aty &#235;sht&#235; debatuar shum&#235; dhe von&#235; kan&#235; ikur deputet&#235;t me prefektin e disa t&#235; tjer&#235;. At&#235; nat&#235; shkova dhe i strehova n&#235; sht&#235;pin&#235; e tezes, ku ndenja disa dit&#235;. U tmerrova. P&#235;rdit&#235; d&#235;gjoja p&#235;r arrestime. U arrestuan dhe Eduart Alushi e Medin Xhelili. Pas 4-5 or&#235;sh djali i tezes m&#235; thot&#235; se &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; keq fare.... Thuhej q&#235; at&#235; dit&#235; e kish nxjerr&#235; nga zyra Adhurimin, kur ky i kish k&#235;rkuar lirimin e nj&#235; djali t&#235; lagjes ton&#235; q&#235; quhet Edison. 
M&#235; pas ngjarjet e rrokullis&#235;n p&#235;rmbar&#235; si&#231; e mendoja at&#235;her&#235;, nd&#235;rsa tani m&#235; vjen turp nga vetja. M&#235; vjen turp q&#235; jam vlonjat p&#235;r t&#235; gj&#237;tha ato q&#235; ndodh&#235;n n&#235; Vlor&#235;. 
Un&#235; kam q&#235;n&#235; shum&#235; aktiv jo vet&#235;m vitin e kaluar, por q&#235; n&#235; pranver&#235;n e vitit 1996, q&#235; PS t&#235; vinte n&#233; pushtet. Un&#235; kisha fituar shum&#235;, kish fituar edhe Myzaferi nga ne q&#235; na linte t&#235; lir&#235; (Myzafer Zaloshnja, shef policie i komisariatit n&#235; vitet 1994-1995). Po ato para q&#235; b&#235;ra nuk m&#235; hynin n&#235; sy kur m&#235; thonin se po t&#235; fitoj&#235; PS, mua do t&#235; m&#235; &#231;onin n&#235; dogan&#235;. Tani un&#235; jam rrug&#235;ve si mos m&#235; keq. Dy kush&#235;rinj m'u vran&#235; n&#235; fund t&#235; muajit mars. Ato dit&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; thuhej se po vrasin bandat e Saliut. Un&#235; e dija se kush ishin vras&#235;sit. Ata ishin kapot q&#235; rrinin me Eqerem Osmanin, si mbrojt&#235;s t&#235; qytetit. Nj&#235;ri prej tyre, sot &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; polici dhe p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; shkak, pa kaluar shum&#235; koh&#235; do t&#235; shlyej detyrimet q&#235; ka p&#235;r at&#235; q&#235; ka b&#235;r&#235;. 
M&#235; vjen turp q&#235; jam vlonjat, se shkat&#235;rruam gjith&#231;ka p&#235;r t&#235; &#231;uar n&#235; parlament qorrin me syze t&#235; lagjes ton&#235;, vjedh&#235;sin e veprave t&#235; kultur&#235;s s&#235; vjet&#235;r Vladimir Fejzon, revizorin e firm&#235;s Cenaj, ku humba 80 mij&#235; dollar&#235;, lajkatarin e Llakatundit Arben Malajn, Liza Hoxh&#235;n mashtruesen, q&#235; miliona lek&#235; ju ka marr&#235; njer&#235;zve n&#235; Vlor&#235;, gjoja p&#235;r treg&#235;ti, dhe nuk jua ktheu prej disa vitesh. Ne shkat&#235;rruam jet&#235;n ton&#235;, p&#235;r mandatin e Sk&#235;nder Gjinushit, q&#235; vinte n&#235; &#199;ole dhe hanin e pinin me Zanin e Arben Latifin, t&#235;r&#235; nat&#235;n. P&#235;r turpin tim, un&#235; ato dit&#235; b&#235;ja roje n&#235; &#199;ole. Roje t&#235; Zanit kan&#235; q&#235;n&#235; dhe burra m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235; se un&#235;, q&#235; sot i kemi n&#235; krye t&#235; shtetit. Me ne ishte at&#235;her&#235; Vladimir Fejzo, deputeti i yn&#235; i nderuar. 
Ladit besoj se kujtonte nj&#235; &#231;ast kur ne ishim me Zanin e Arbenin n&#235; Skel&#235; af&#235;r Bolonj&#235;s, dhe nj&#235; grup gazetar&#235;sh italian donin t&#235; filmonin njer&#235;zit e Zanit me kallash n&#235; dor&#235;. Arbeni nuk pranoi t&#235; filmohej, nd&#235;rsa Ladi Fejzo, qe i pari i gatsh&#235;m p&#235;r t'u filmuar. Pas tij u afruan dhe t&#235; tjer&#235; nga ata q&#235; ishin me ne. Ladi n&#235; at&#235; koh&#235; ishte nj&#235; ushtar i mir&#235; i Zanit, nd&#235;rsa sot i ka ardhur radha t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; ligje n&#235; parlament. 
M&#235; mir&#235; t&#235; isha un&#235; sot n&#235; parlament se t&#235; pakt&#235;n ndjej pendes&#235;n, p&#235;r ato q&#235; kemi b&#235;r&#235;, nd&#235;rsa k&#235;to sh&#235;mtira q&#235; jan&#235; sot, at&#235;her&#235; na rrinin si pula, kur ne nuk i kishim pun&#235;t n&#235; rregull me Gaxhain. Po t&#235; mos ishim ne nuk do t&#235; kishte Vlora sot, k&#235;ta deputet&#235; e ndoshta do t'u kishte ardhur disa t&#235; tjer&#235;ve p&#235;r t&#235; vjedhur Vlor&#235;n, por k&#235;tyre jo, k&#235;to dit&#235; un&#235; sillem rrug&#235;ve dhe mallkoj veten time, q&#235; u sh&#235;rbeva si i verb&#235;r k&#235;tyre q&#235; sot jan&#235; t&#235; pangopur me mbushjen e xhepave t&#235; tyre. 
Dogan&#235;n e ka bllokuar Liza Hoxha, Arben Malaj e Eduart Alushi me njer&#235;zit e tyre. 
Sabit Brokaj ka privatizuar policin&#235;. Ai solli Gjon Abazin, jo p&#235;r t&#235; vendosur rendin por p&#235;r t&#235; siguruar mallrat kontraband&#235;, q&#235; vijn&#235; me anije si dhe transportimin e hashashit nga lumi i Vlor&#235;s n&#235; bregdet dhe hedhjen me motoskaf n&#235; Itali. K&#235;ta jan&#235; morrat e Vlor&#235;s, q&#235; po e shtupin Vlor&#235;n me nj&#235; varf&#235;ri ekstreme, p&#235;r mbushjen e valixheve t&#235; tyre me para t&#235; pista. Vlora sot &#235;sht&#235; katrahur&#235;. Policia as q&#235; ndjehet fare. Ata q&#235; jan&#235; tani n&#235; polici, e kan&#235; mendjen t&#235; vjedhin p&#235;r vete. Po n&#235; vitin 1996 u mbush Vlora me pashaporta me &#231;mime zyrtare. At&#235;her&#235; thuhej q&#235; zyra e pashaportave kontrollohej me kamera nga Mulosmani. Pati b&#235;r&#235; buj&#235;, at&#235;her&#235; kur nga kamera Mulosmani pati zbuluar mbes&#235;n e Elham Sharr&#235;s, q&#235; merrte para mbi &#231;mimin e shtetit dhe p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; e pati pushuar nga puna. K&#235;to histori tani n&#235; Vlor&#235; kujtojn&#235; si nj&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr e larg&#235;t, dhe pak shpresa kemi, q&#235; ndonj&#235; her&#235; t&#235; rikthehet ai rregull q&#235; kishim. Tani Gjon Abazi, ka &#231;uar &#231;mimin e nj&#235; pashaporte nga 15 mij&#235; n&#235; 800 mij&#235;! Gjith&#235; kjo para e madhe kalohet n&#235; tre duar. Gjoni me pashaportat ka v&#235;n&#235; polic Lam&#231;en q&#235; e ka nga fshati(T&#235;rba&#231;i) dhe Asqeri Alijan, mikun e tij nga Bolena. Para nj&#235; viti k&#235;ta nuk ndjeheshin t&#235; gjall&#235;, nd&#235;rsa sot t&#235; shtypin me k&#235;mb&#235;! Po nuk tunde 800 mij&#235;, nuk e merr dot pashaport&#235;n. Kjo ndodh edhe kur e takon vet&#235; drejtor Gjonin. 
Gjoni vuri para t&#235; madhe, k&#235;to muaj n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Thon&#235; q&#235; pati humbur 25 milion n&#235; firm&#235;n Gjallica. Tani ato i ka harruar sepse shum&#235; her&#235; ka marr&#235; me nj&#235; dor&#235; shum&#235; m&#235; tep&#235;r se kjo vler&#235; nga transportimi e cigareve kontraband&#235;. Ky qe shkaku q&#235; ai rrahu me grushta n&#235;n/drejrorin Mejtim Me&#231;e, shefin e kuadrit Vladimir Zanaj dhe shefin e inspektoriatit rrugor. Kur ata i hyn&#235; n&#235; pjes&#235;, ky nuk j'ua kurseu dhe pas i nxorri n&#235; lirim. N&#235; fakt nuk i liroi Gjoni. Por Ministri i Mbrojtjes Sabit Brokaj, me t&#235; cilin i ndajn&#235; parat&#235;. Sabiti nuk e solli drejtor policie n&#235; Vlor&#235; Gjonin, vet&#235;m pse &#235;sht&#235; miku i Hysni Kapos. Ai e solli sipas garancis&#235; q&#235; i dha Lili (Ilirjan Brokaj) se me Gjonin do t&#235; dilnin mir&#235;. Lili, P&#235;llumbi, Berti dhe Aljosha, q&#235; shanin e mallkonin Mulosmanin, q&#235; u kishte sekuestruar 20 skafe e gomone, tani han&#235; e pijn&#235; n&#235; lokale t&#235; shtrejta me Gjonin. Nuk jam i sigurt&#235; n&#235;se i japin gj&#235; Gjonit, dhe fitimet e skaf&#235;ve apo majmen me shp&#235;rblimin e mbajtj&#235;s n&#235; at&#235; detyr&#235;. N&#235; Vlor&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; e din&#235; q&#235; kjo &#235;sht&#235; koha e tyre, jo thjesht p&#235;r t'u pasuruar, se ata t&#235; pasur u b&#235;n&#235; me vitet q&#235; shkuan, por p&#235;r t&#235; siguruar me para edhe ata q&#235; s'kan&#235; lindur akoma. Kur sjell nd&#235;rmend situat&#235;n e nj&#235; viti m&#235; par&#235;, sot duhet t'i luteshim zotit, q&#235; t&#235; na rroj&#235; PS-ja, antar&#235; i s&#235; cil&#235;s kam qen&#235;, dhe ve&#231;anarisht Frrok &#199;upi, Sk&#235;nder Gjinushi, Neritan Ceka, Vlajdimir Fejzo, Bashkim Fino, soj e sorollopi i tyre q&#235; ishin me ne gjasht&#235; muaj t&#235; t&#235;r&#235;, me thirrjet kund&#235;r Berish&#235;s. Sot t&#235; gjith&#235; k&#235;ta dhe Fatos Nano, q&#235; na mashtroi se do t&#235; na jepnin parat&#235; e firmave, kan&#235; harruar ato, q&#235; i than&#235; popullit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s n&#235; Sheshin e Flamurit: Tani ne shajm&#235; Berish&#235;n, nd&#235;rsa ata po mbushin valixhet! Nj&#235;her&#235; kur m&#235; kishin futur n&#235; dhomat izolimit t&#235; policis&#235; kisha d&#235;gjuar n&#235; korridor nj&#235; oficer me mustaqe, q&#235; u thoshte shok&#235;ve t&#235; tij: Ju vlonjat&#235;t gjithmon&#235; keni nxjerr&#235; ushtar&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;, nd&#235;rsa ne tepelenasit oficer&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;. 
Kjo shprehje e atij oficeri, m&#235; ka mbetur n&#235; mendje. E kam kujtuar me qindra e mij&#235;ra her&#235;, kur b&#235;ja sh&#235;rbim n&#235; &#199;ole, p&#235;r t&#235; ruajtur Zanin e ata q&#235; sot i kemi d&#235;putet e ministra. E kam kujtuar me dhjetra her&#235; kur k&#235;ta shijonin trupin e vajzave, q&#235; i sillnin forc&#235;risht aty. E kujtoj dhe sot kur sillem rrug&#235;ve, nd&#235;rsa k&#235;ta jan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dhenj e l&#235;vizin me makina luksoze, e ruhen me roje. Vlora sot zjen. P&#235;rplasen varf&#235;ria e jon&#235; me luksin e pasurin&#235; e k&#235;tyre mot&#235;rq... (shkurtim i redaksis&#235 :shkelje syri: . 
K&#235;ta qen&#235;r nuk goxojn&#235; t&#235; vijn&#235; me ne n&#235; Vlor&#235;, po edhe ne duam dru q&#235; i besuam. Para nj&#235; viti k&#235;rciste peshku e karkaleci n&#235; t&#235; gjitha lokalet e Vlor&#235;s deri n&#235; Llogara. Askush nuk llogariste shpenzimin, nd&#235;rsa sot djathin e blejm&#235; me gram! Para dy dit&#235;sh prit&#235;m q&#235; t&#235; vinte p&#235;r t&#235; festuar, Presidenti e qeveria. Un&#235; nuk dola p&#235;r fest&#235; se tani nuk kam me se t&#235; ushqehem n&#235; sht&#235;pi po si kureshtar. Mungonin gjeneral&#235;t tani! Ata q&#235; fol&#235;n nuk kursyen fur&#231;at p&#235;r popullin e Vlor&#235;s q&#235; b&#235;n&#235; histori. Ne v&#235;rtet&#235; b&#235;m&#235; histori: U ngrit&#235;m si luget&#235;r dhe b&#235;m&#235; katrahure gjith&#231;ka q&#235; t&#235; hupnin n&#235; poste morrat e Vlor&#235;s.

----------


## PORTI_05

-Cili nga oficer&#235;t dhe N/oficer&#235;t e SH.I.K.-ut t&#235; Vlor&#235;s u arrestua ose po ndiqet penalisht? 

-Cili nga oficer&#235;t q&#235; erdh&#235;n p&#235;r ndihm&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; nga Tirana u arrestua ose po ndiqet penalisht? 
P&#235;rgjigje :tanku: snj&#235;
Arsyeja: Sepse t&#235; gjith&#235; k&#235;ta djem shqiptar&#235; i kan&#235; q&#235;ndruar besnik ligjit dhe vet&#235;m ligjit pa harruar zakonet dhe traditat e rrac&#235;s son&#235; besnike dhe bujare Vet&#235;m nga ky fakt del e qart&#235; popaganda banale enveriste q&#235; po vazhdon t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; sot qeveria komuniste p&#235;r gjoja inkriminim t&#235; Sh.I.K.-ut Kjo qeveri k&#235;rkon t&#235; mbah&#233;t tek mashtrimi dhe hipokrizia si mbytyri pas fijes s&#235; kasht&#235;s. Vlora duhe ta ket&#235; kuptuar tashm&#235; fallsitetin e propagand&#235;s komuniste t&#235; Fatos Nanos. 

-Klithma e par&#235; e luft&#235;s, klithma t&#235; revolucionit leninist
-&#199;'ndodhte nj&#235; vit m&#235; par&#235; me 20 shkurt 1997 n&#235; Vlor&#235;? 
-Leva dhe arma luftarake e Partis&#235;, rinia, hidhet n&#235; luft&#235; e para
-Student&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s hyn&#235; n&#235; greva urie me misionin gjaksor t&#235; Partis&#235; Komuniste dhe Sigurimit t&#235; Shtetit p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rmbysur me arm&#235; rendin demokratik, kushtetues. 
-Student&#235;t e Universitetit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s duke ngritur arm&#235;t kund&#235;r Qeveris&#235; s&#235; tyre shqiptare t&#235; ligjshme kan&#235; mbi shpatulla p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sin&#235; e lart&#235; ndaj atdheut t&#235; tyre. 

Me 20 shkurt 1997, student&#235;t e Universitetit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s hyn&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; grev&#235; urie me k&#235;rkes&#235;n Duam parat tona Ndoshta ishin t&#235; pak&#235;t n&#235; at&#235; koh&#235; njer&#235;zit q&#235; mendonin se kjo parull&#235; ishte sa p&#235;r t'i hedhur hi syve popullit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s, synimi ishte vet&#235;m tek rr&#235;zimi i rendit kushtetues me luft&#235; t&#235; armatosur sipas planit t&#235; hartuar nga Partia Komuniste dhe Sigurimi i Shtetit. 
Sot pas nj&#235; viti &#231;do njeri t'i b&#235;j&#235; pyetje vetes se p&#235;rse luftuan vlonjat&#235;t dhe &#231;'far&#235; fituam nga ajo luft&#235;? 

-PERSE DHE KUSH I FUTI STUDENTET NE GREVE URIE? 

Pas nj&#235; viti t&#235; asaj dite t&#235; kobshme t&#235; 20 shkurtit 1997, q&#235; i solli Vlor&#235;s tragjedin&#235; ndofta m&#235; t&#235; madhe t&#235; historis&#235; s&#235; saj, Vlora nxin edhe dit&#235;n edhe nat&#235;n: Njer&#235;zit ecin kokulur, ende nuk kan&#235; ngritur kok&#235;n lart t&#235; shikojn&#235; kalt&#235;rsin&#235;. Zgjedha komuniste e p&#235;rgjakur r&#235;ndon ende mbi qafat e tyre. 
Vlora pjesa e zemr&#235;s sime. Sot, i ngulur buz&#235; detit hedh syt&#235; n&#235; pafund&#235;si dhe m&#235; kalojn&#235; n&#235; mend ato q&#235; hoqi ajo nga kryengritja komuniste n&#235; pranver&#235;n e vitit 1997. Ja si e pagoi Vlora: 
-350 krime t&#235; regjistruara nga t&#235; cil&#235;t vet&#235;m 150 kan&#235; shkuar n&#235; spital t&#235; tjer&#235;t kan&#235; p&#235;rfundur n&#235; morg. 
-100 krime t&#235; pa regjistruara. 
-100 vet&#235; t&#235; mbytur n&#235; Otranto m&#235; 28 mars 1997
-1000 vet&#235; t&#235; plagosur me arm&#235; zjarri nga k&#235;ta jasht&#235; shtetit 130 n&#235; Greqi dhe 20 vet&#235; n&#235; Itali. 
-8 krime makab&#235;r, 3 t&#235; vrar&#235; n&#235; sall&#235; t&#235; operacionit, 5 raste p&#235;rdhunimi t&#235; kufomave n&#235; ambjente publike, duke i djegur, apo goditur trupat n&#235; p&#235;rp&#235;litjet e vdekjes. 
-3 oficer&#235; t&#235; Sh.I.K.-ut t&#235; maskuar para student&#235;ve t&#235; grev&#235;s s&#235; uris&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;t k&#235;naqeshin dhe qeshnin, n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235;n m&#235; makabre q&#235; mund t&#235; imagjinohet, duke u prer&#235;, misht&#235; me thik&#235; e duke i cop&#235;tuar me s&#235;pat&#235;. 
-Dy gra nga Vlora, Nasibe Meta, n&#235;na e oficerit t&#235; Ministris&#235; s&#235; Brend&#235;shme, Fatmir Met&#235;s dhe Liza Hoxha, deputete e Kuvendit Popullor, 45 vje&#231;are, motra e drejtorit t&#235; dogan&#235;s Luan Hoxha me nj&#235; dor&#235; kan&#235; pir&#235; gjakun e oficer&#235;ve t&#235; Sh.I.K.-ut t&#235; masakruar dhe t&#235; ngroht&#235; q&#235; u rridhte &#231;urk nga plag&#235;t. 
-45 vet&#235; nga mosha 45 deri 60 vje&#231; kan&#235; gjetur vdekjen nga depresioni psiqik, nga krismat shp&#235;rthimet dhe k&#235;rc&#235;nimet e oficer&#235;ve t&#235; Sigurimit t&#235; Shetit t&#235; tipit Fatos Harun Ismaili dhe Agron Neshat Tozaj. 
-10 vet&#235; jan&#235; zhdukur, nuk dihet jan&#235; vrar&#235;, mbahen peng, apo &#231;'far&#235; ka ndodhur me ta. 
-M&#235; shum&#235; se gjysma e vrasjeve t&#235; prir&#235; nga Sabri Xhelili, etj kan&#235; motive politike. 
-Jan&#235; pushkatuar nga nj&#235;sitet guerrile komuniste 7 oficer&#235; e N/oficer&#235; policie, t&#235; gjith&#235; t&#235; persekutuar politik. 
-N&#235; k&#235;to rrethana gati gjysma e popullsis&#235; u largua nga Vlora, p&#235;r t&#235; shp&#235;tuar &#231;'mund t&#235; shp&#235;tonte. 
-Sot rezulton 20% e popullsis&#235; emigruar n&#235; Tiran&#235;, Greqi, Itali. 
-7 miliard lek&#235; llogariten d&#235;met ekonomike. 
Njer&#235;zit vazhdojn&#235; t&#235; vuajn&#235; frik&#235;n e vdekjes dhe t&#235; uris&#235;, atje ka nj&#235; qet&#235;si vdekjeje. 

E mjera Vlora ! E zeza Vlora! 

Kaq vet&#235;m mund t&#235; thot&#235; njeriu pas k&#235;saj skene tragjike shkaktuar prej bijve t&#235; vet Vlor&#235;s. 
Po cil&#235;t ishin ata q&#235; t&#235; par&#235;t mor&#235;n p&#235;rsip&#235;r, t'i shpallin luft&#235; qytetit t&#235; tyre, q&#235; kishin vendosur t&#235; digjnin qytetin e tyre, t&#235; vrisnin dhe t&#235; prishnin Vlor&#235;n? Cil&#235;t ishin ata q&#235; than&#235;: Parat&#235; nuk i duam vet&#235;m t&#235; dal&#235; uj&#235; i zi 

Le t&#235; njihemi me k&#235;t&#235; faqe t&#235; zez&#235; t&#235; Vlor&#235;s, me turpin e Vlor&#235;s. 

-ORGANIZATA DHE UDHEHEQESIT E GREVES

l.-Arben Rama Kryetari i grev&#235;s. Babai i tij Azem Rama an&#235;tar i PPSH, enverist nga Tragjasi shef seksioni n&#235; Komitetin ekzekutiv. Fati tij &#235;sht&#235; se &#235;sht&#235; rritur n&#235; sht&#235;pin&#235; e Islam Gjonit Tragjas ku ndaloi shoku Enver Hoxha m&#235; 1943 dhe b&#235;ri planet p&#235;r t&#235; therur nacionalist&#235;t e Lab&#235;ris&#235;, Sigurimi i Shtetit i kish dh&#235;n&#235; detyr&#235; Arbenit t&#235; dep&#235;rtonte n&#235; Partin&#235; Demokratike me q&#235;llim spiunimi, sabotimi dhe diversioni. N&#235; monentin q&#235; do ti jepej sinjali duhet t&#235; dilte hapur kund&#235;r P.D -s&#235;. 
2.-Albana Zenollari, e njohura e Arbenit e bija e Agimit enverist i njohur, si mik i vjet&#235;r i Sigurimit t&#235; Shtetit. N&#235; koh&#235;n e regjimit t&#235; Berish&#235;s erdhi n&#235; Vlor&#235; nga Tepelena u b&#235; oficer dogane dhe me kursimet e pakta t&#235; rrog&#235;s s&#235; tij nd&#235;rtoi nj&#235; vil&#235; n&#235; Uj&#235; t&#235; Ftoht&#235;, dhe t&#235; d&#235;rgoj&#235; vajz&#235;n n&#235; Universitet, p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rmbysur Berish&#235;n. 
3-Skerdina Stefa. Esht&#235; mbes&#235;, ka gjysh, grekofilin Nasho Papathanasi, person n&#235; k&#235;rkim nga policia shqiptare. V&#235;lla i Nashos d&#235;nuar me 15 vjet burg si spiun grek. Babai i Sk&#235;rdin&#235;s, Petrit Stefa, pes&#235; dit&#235; para fillimit t&#235; grev&#235;s formuloi nj&#235; mem o ran dum p&#235;r rr&#235;zimin e diktatur&#235;s s&#235; Berish&#235;s dhe k&#235;rkoi zgjedhje t&#235; reja. Skerdina sot ndodhet n&#235; Universitet n&#235; Athin&#235;. 
4-Edvin Broka, djali i enveristit Petrit Broka instruktor i Komitetit t&#235; PPSH, dhe nipi i sozis&#235; s&#235; Enver Hoxh&#235;s, enveristit Zabit Brokaj. 
5-Agim Marku, djali i Lalota Markut (Brokaj) motra e shokut Zabit Brokaj. Sot ka marr&#235; detyr&#235;n e drejtoresh&#235;s p&#235;r merita t&#235; djalit saj t&#235; motr&#235;s Burbuqe q&#235; me celular n&#235; dor&#235; ndoqi dhe nd&#235;rlidhi Kryengritjen n&#235; Vlor&#235; si dhe dha urdh&#235;rat q&#235; vinin nga Tirana p&#235;r t&#235; vrar&#235;. 
6-Leonard Kajtalli, &#235;sht&#235; nipi i Sk&#235;nder Gjinushit. Babai i tij Sami &#235;sht&#235; kush&#235;ri i Sk&#235;nder Gjinushit. Samiu duhet ti tregoi t&#235; birit se p&#235;rse n&#235; Kot&#235; ku banonte Sigurimi i Shtetit autokombajn&#235;n e par&#235; t&#235; re ia dha Samiut dhe p&#235;rse tre dit&#235; n&#235; jav&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; dhom&#235; t&#235; sht&#235;pis&#235; s&#235; tij n&#235; nj&#235; or&#235; t&#235; caktuar nuk kishin t&#235; drejt&#235; t&#235; hynte asnj&#235;! &#199;'ishin ato hije t&#235; zeza q&#235; hynin e dilnin atje? N&#235; se ka harruar ndonj&#235; gj&#235; le t&#235; pyes&#235; gjeneral Kalem Kalemin ta kujtoj&#235;! Marr&#235;dh&#235;niet e Samiut me Sigurimin e Shtetit dhe drejtuesin e k&#235;saj pune n&#235; Kot&#235;, Kalem Kalemi meritojn&#235; nj&#235; artikull t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235;, t&#235; cilin do ta botojm&#235; s&#235; shpejti. 
7-Altin Braka, djali i Nuredin Brak&#235;s. Shum&#235; vlonjat&#235; kan&#235; mbi tru sh&#235;njat e plag&#235;ve t&#235; torturave t&#235; Nuredinit si hetues dhe oficer sigurimi p&#235;r mbi 25 vjet rresht. Koh&#235;t e fundit u b&#235; i famsh&#235;m p&#235;r d&#235;nimet p&#235;r agjitacionin dhe propagand&#235;. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; fush&#235; thon&#235; studiuesit ja kaloi edhe t&#235; pa shpirtit Sazan Alikos. 
Altini duhet t&#235; pyes t&#235; &#235;m&#235;n se p&#235;rve&#231; detyr&#235;n s&#235; manipulimit t&#235; letrave p&#235;r jasht&#235; shtetit &#231;'far&#235; detyre kish dh&#235;n&#235; Sigurimi i Shtetit? A ishte ajo thjesht&#235; nj&#235; n&#235;npun&#235;s e P.T.T-s&#235;? P&#235;rse zyra e saj konsiderohej sekret dhe ruhej aq mir&#235;? Kur e ka hedhur firm&#235;n e fundit para Sigurimit t&#235; Shtetit n&#235;na e tij dhe &#231;far&#235; i kujtojn&#235; asaj maji i vitit 1991. A e dinte Altini, pse mamaja firmoste ne dy bordero? 
N&#235; se n&#235;na juaj nuk do t&#235; flas&#235; do t&#235; vijm&#235; ne n&#235; ndihm&#235; me shum&#235; dokumenta q&#235; shpresojm&#235; t'i botojm&#235; s&#235; af&#235;rmi. Altini ja kaloi babait dhe n&#235;n&#235;s s&#235; tij duke u b&#235;r&#235; antar i band&#235;s s&#235; Zanit. 
8-Edmond Lamani, djali i Elmas Lamanit, an&#235;tar i PPSH-s&#235; enverist, K/agronom, drejtor dhe sekretar byroje n&#235; Nd&#235;rmarrjen Ullishta ku Partia d&#235;rgonte p&#235;r pun&#235; armiqt&#235; e klas&#235;s. Mik i vjet&#235;r i sigurimit t&#235; shtetit q&#235; n&#235; mosh&#235;n 18 vje&#231;. 
N&#235;na e tij Balja enveriste. N&#235; sht&#235;pin&#235; e saj n&#235; K&#235;rkov&#235; m&#235; 1943 ka ndenjur shoku Enver Hoxha ku b&#235;ri planet p&#235;r t&#235; vrar&#235; pas shpine nacionalist&#235;t shqiptar&#235;. P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; kjo familje ja ka akoma borxh Lab&#235;ris&#235;. Balja i tha t&#235; birit: Shko bir edhe pse je djal&#235; i vet&#235;m le t&#235; vritesh mjafton q&#235; t&#235; v&#235;m&#235; n&#235; vend nderin e Enver Hoxh&#235;s . Balja ka q&#235;n&#235; p&#235;rmbi 20 vjet guzhinjere n&#235; vilat e Partis&#235; me Hysni Kapon e Manush Myftin&#235;. 
Gjat&#235; kryengritjes s&#235; armatosur sht&#235;pia e Elidon Lamanit u b&#235; baz&#235; e krushk Zan &#199;aushit dhe Arben e Klodian Latifit djemve t&#235; Kamberit. Elidoni dhe babai i tij jan&#235; bashk&#235;puntor&#235; dhe fajtor&#235; me band&#235;n e Zanit p&#235;r grabitjen dhe masakrimin e P&#235;llumb Petritit, p&#235;r vrasjen e djalit t&#235; vet&#235;m Bernard Du&#231;k&#235;s, Kuqos, tregtar&#235;ve nga Tepelena e shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;ve. 
T&#235; gjith&#235; k&#235;to vepra gjak&#235;sore kan&#235; dhe dor&#235;n e Elidon Lamanit, sepse baza dhe nisja b&#235;hej gjithnj&#235; nga sht&#235;pia e tij, tek Pusi i Naftes. Nj&#235; dit&#235; Elidoni sipas ligjit do te pergjigjet. 
9-Elisabeta Karagjozi, e njohura e kriminelit q&#235; vrau Bernard Du&#231;k&#235;n, Arben Kamber Latifit, krahu i djatht&#235; i Zan &#199;aushit. 
Si&#231; &#235;sht&#235; shprehur vet&#235; Elisabeta, Arben Latifi i kish sjell&#235; asaj porosi nga Greqia se si duhet t&#235; vepronin. 
10-Lorenc Tahiri, djali i Kudret Tahirit, oficer sigurimi antar i Komitetit Shp&#235;timi dhe n&#235; kryesin&#235; e P.S. Kudreti ishte posta e grevist&#235;ve duke sjell&#235; lajme nga Tirana. P&#235;rgjegj&#235;s kryesor p&#235;r gjith&#231;ka ndodhi n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Lorenci u p&#235;rzje me bandat dhe p&#235;r t'i shp&#235;tuar drejt&#235;sis&#235; emigroi n&#235; Itali, por u t&#235;rhoq m&#235; von&#235; n&#235; Greqi nga disa miq 
11-Rezarta Gjon&#231;e, vajza e Ki&#231;o Gjon&#231;es oficer sigurimi. Sekretar byroje i Deg&#235;s s&#235; pun&#235;ve t&#235; Brend&#235;shme. Komisar i burgut Selevec Vlor&#235;. I pa harruar do t&#235; mbetet komisar Ki&#231;oja p&#235;r torturat origjinale q&#235; ka p&#235;rdorur n&#235; Selevec, duke lidhur t&#235; burgosurit me litar dhe duke i t&#235;rhequr zvar&#235; pas traktorit. Rezarta &#235;sht&#235; shprehur para grev&#235;s se do t'i t&#235;rheqim zvarr&#235; demokrat&#235;t dhe burgaxhinjt&#235;! 
12-Skerdi Truja, vajza e N/kolonelit enverist, Petraq Truja, hartues dhe mbledh&#235;s firmash p&#235;r lirimin e Fatos Nanos dhe Myrteza &#199;aushit nga burgu si heronj t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. 
N&#235;na e saj, Vali e famshme &#235;sht&#235; vajza e nj&#235; oficeri t&#235; lart&#235; sigurimi mbi 15 vjet kryetar i Deg&#235;s s&#235; Pun&#235;ve t&#235; Brend&#235;shme. 
13-Enid Zoto, djali i Dhimit&#235;r Zotos. Themelues i shoqat&#235;s Vullnetar&#235;t e Enverit dhe Partis&#235; Komuniste n&#235; Vlor&#235;, p&#235;rkthyes dhe k&#235;shilltar i Zan &#199;aushit dhe Komitetit t&#235; Shp&#235;timit . 
Xhuljana ose Xhuli si&#231; i thon&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; ka q&#235;n&#235; kryetare e organizat&#235;s s&#235; gruas n&#235; Vlor&#235;, kulmin e lavdis&#235; e ka arritur kur sekretari i par&#235; ishte shoku Sul Baholli, me t&#235; cilin Xhuli lidhi miq&#235;si familjare. 
14-Miranda Aliaj, vajza e oficerit t&#235; sigurimit Ilmi Aliaj, p&#235;rgjegj&#235;s kryesor p&#235;r vrasjet dhe djegiet n&#235; Vlor&#235;. 
15-Juli Sulo, e bija e Platon Sules, komunist enverist. Baxhanak dhe v&#235;lla me njeriun m&#235; t&#235; tmerrsh&#235;m q&#235; ka njoftur Vlora, Meramet Hila, oficer sigurimi n&#235; O.K.B, dhe N/kryetar Dege n&#235; Vlor&#235;. 
N&#235; shkurt t&#235; 1997, Platonit i ka ardhur nj&#235;-let&#235;r e gjat&#235; nga Merameti q&#235; ndodhet n&#235; SH.B.A se duhet t&#235; vepronin. Thon&#235; se Platoni akoma ka p&#235;rkrahje t&#235; fuqishme n&#235; P.D, n&#235; Tiran&#235;. Juli duhet t&#235; pyes&#235; edhe xhaxhi Besnikun se p&#235;rse e hoq&#235;n nga kontrolli i shtetit dhe p&#235;rse nuk e em&#235;ruan drejtor t&#235; vilave megjith&#235;se propozimi vinte nga Tirana? 
16-Eni Sulge, vajza e dy enverist&#235;ve Kujtim Sul&#231;e kollovar n&#235; Vlor&#235; dhe Vera Gaba. Per merita t&#235; ve&#231;anta, Kujtimi u b&#235; drejtor i Naft&#235;s. Verushka drejtoresh&#235; e shkoll&#235;s Ismail Qemali. 
17-Arta Toto, e bija e enveristit Dimo Toto, an&#235;tar dhe instruktor i Komitetit t&#235; Partis&#235;. Kryetar Kooperative p&#235;r mbi 15 vjet. Udh&#235;heq&#235;s dhe propagandues i kryengritjes s&#235; armatosur. Ka p&#235;rgjegj&#235;si p&#235;r shum&#235; operacione dhe vrasje nga banda e Zan &#199;aushit me bandat. 
18-Dritan Velo, i biri i Velo Zyk&#235;s inxhinjer enverist, R&#235;nia e Enverit thot&#235; Veliu m&#235; b&#235;ri verem dhe m&#235; katandisi pijanec pra n&#235; se mbeta klubeve fajet i ka Berisha! Nuk jam aspak pish&#235;m thot&#235; Velua p&#235;r ato q&#235; i kan&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; Sigurimit t&#235; Shtetit p&#235;r shok&#235;t e mi t&#235; naft&#235;s q&#235; u kalb&#235;n burgjeve. Dritani duke pasur m&#235;ndjen tek babai i k&#235;rkoi nj&#235; k&#235;shill&#235; ish presidentit p&#235;r funksionimin e veshkave. 

PJESEMARRES NE GREVE? ROJE, PROPAGANDUES 

1-Ermal Murati i biri i Servet Muratit q&#235; p&#235;r merita Partia e ka transferuar n&#235; Tiran&#235;
2-Enkelejd Veliu, i biri i enveristit Myfit Veliu. 
3-Valbona Toraj, e bija e Elham Toraj nga Kanina baz&#235; e vjet&#235;r e Sigurimit t&#235; Shtetit. 
4-Spartak Rrapaj, i biri i Bego Rrapaj q&#235; qan dhe sot p&#235;r Enver Hoxh&#235;n. 
5-Emanuel Braka, i biri i Qemal Brak&#235;s enverist i njohur n&#235; Patos. 
6-Erion Kekezi
7-Enkelejd Imshtari, e bija e komunistit Jani Imshtari Fier. 
8-Anjeza Xhemali miq&#235;sia greke e &#231;oi n&#235; Amerik&#235; pas rr&#235;zimit t&#235; diktatur&#235;s s&#235; Berish&#235;s me detyr&#235; m&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m q&#235; do ti sqarojm&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; artikull tjet&#235;r. 
9-Osman Nebiu, i biri i Gani Nebiut ndofta i vetmi &#231;am n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; grev&#235;, por nuk e dim&#235; &#231;'mendim kan&#235; p&#235;r luft&#235;n Ganiu dhe Emineja? 
10-Rezarta Murati
11-Astrit St&#235;rmasi, i biri i Ndri&#231;im St&#235;rmasit i ati erdhi n&#235; Vlor&#235; dhe solli udh&#235;zime q&#235; i biri t&#235; rezistonte. 
12-Dritan Saliu roje i grevist&#235;ve i biri P&#235;rparim Saliut komunisto enverist. 
13-Ludovik Tare, i biri i Fadil Tares, komunist. Ludoviku hapi shishen e shampanj&#235;s p&#235;r fitor&#235;n e grev&#235;s dhe masakrimin e oficer&#235;ve t&#235; Sh.I.K-ut . Prerja dhe coptimi i oficer&#235;ve t&#235; Sh.I.K-ut i sillte Ludovikut k&#235;naq&#235;si kafshe ndofta m&#235; shum&#235; se ndjente k&#235;naq&#235;si Liza Hoxha kur pinte gjakun e k&#235;tyre oficer&#235;ve. 
14-Rudina Balaj 15-Daniela Lushnjari 16-Elvira Rama 17-Ardi Rrokaj 18-Gentian Mema l9-Mirela Dalani 20-Arqile Kule, instruktuar nga m&#235;suesi grek&#235;. 21-Alida Dauti, mbesa e Kadri Hazbiut 22-Renato Mu&#231;o 23-Arnelin Bardhi 24-Eduard Mako&#231;i, babai ka b&#235;r&#235; kurs filozofie n&#235; Greqi 25-Entela Kapo 26-Arben Aliu 27-Dritan Azizi 28-Stoli Shema 29-Altin Duka 30-Drit&#235;ro Aliaj, 31-Shk&#235;lqim &#199;obo, propagandues i enverizmit t&#235; Amonic&#235;. 32-Dritan Tahiri 33-Yllka Ahmeti 34-Qani Balaj 35-Eralda Marini 36-Brunilda Mo&#231;ka 37 Gazmir Murati 38-Irma Shehu 39-Dritan Zeneli 40-Enea Kurti 41-Saimir Agron Shehu 42-Blendi Shkodrani i ngarkuar nga Sigurimi i Shtetit p&#235;r t&#235; b&#235;r&#235; filmime dhe fotografi. 

Organizator&#235; por q&#235; nuk mor&#235;n pjes&#235; n&#235; grev&#235;

1-Artur Deraj 2-Mirjan Prifti 3-Gentian Selmani
Perfundimi q&#235; nxjerrin studiuesit e historis&#235; se t&#235; marr&#235;sh arm&#235;t kund&#235;r qeveris&#235; s&#235; vendit t&#235;nd do t&#235; thot&#235; t&#235; kryesh tradh&#235;tin&#235; m&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; ndaj atdheut t&#235;nd, ende nuk &#235;sht&#235; kuptuar prej shqiptar&#235;ve. 
Sa koh&#235; q&#235; do t&#235; ket&#235; mendime se me arm&#235; dhe revolucion mund te zgjidhen problemet komb&#235;tare, nuk mund t&#235; nd&#235;rtohet demokracia. 
Historia e re e vendit &#231;do gj&#235; tjet&#235;r me luft&#235;ra vazhdon t&#235; kuptohet e trajtohet me komplekse e reminishenca komuniste duke u b&#235;r&#235; jehon&#235; revolucioneve, rr&#235;zimit me dhun&#235; t&#235; qeverive shqiptare, kryengritjeve e deri tek kryengritja e vitit 1997 (lexo librin mediok&#235;r t&#235; komunistit Zeko Braho Vlora n&#235; rrjedh&#235; t&#235; viteve). 

Mir&#235;po &#231;'fitoi Shqip&#235;ria nga revolucioni i 1924-&#235;s &#231;'fitoi Shqip&#235;ria nga revolucioni i vitit 1997? 

Arm&#235;t e ngritura kund&#235;r Qeveris&#235; s&#235; vendit t&#235;nd sjellin gjithmon&#235; dhe n&#235; &#231;do koh&#235; vet&#235;m vuajtje, mjerim dhe lot dhe ajo q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; e keqja l&#235;n&#235; pas pre&#231;edentin e rreziksh&#235;m t&#235; p&#235;rs&#235;ritjes e rip&#235;rt&#235;ritjes s&#235; shkat&#235;rrimit t&#235; kombit. 
Vlora dhe t&#235;r&#235; Shqip&#235;ria e pa, e ndjeu dhe e kuptoi se &#231;do t&#235; thot&#235; t&#235; mbetesh pa shtet, t&#235; abandonosh shtetin e mbetesh n&#235; dor&#235; t&#235; Barbar&#235;ve t&#235; tipit Gjergj Mu&#231;o, Bert Shamo, Zeqir dhe I1mie Veliu, Astrit Piskaj, P&#235;llumb Ko&#231;iu ose P&#235;llumb Thithja, Teki Muhameti, Eqerem Saliu, Reuf (Kadri) Dauti, Llukan Breshani, Stavri Marko, P&#235;llumb Fakaj, Valter Bazaj, Bujar Kapo, Miti Ko&#231;eli, Sotir Simaku, Gazmir Boraj, Shp&#235;tim Qamil Gjika, Taulla Shejtolli, Albert Gjondeda etj, t&#235; cil&#235;t nj&#235;soj si antishqiptari dhe Barbari mesjetar Haxhi Qamili (Heroi komb&#235;tar i Enver Hoxh&#235;s k&#235;ta t&#235; sotmit t&#235; Zabit Brok&#235;s dhe Fatos Nanos) me ur&#235;n e zjarrit n&#235; dor&#235; gjen dhe shkat&#235;rruan Vlor&#235;n. 
Tani vlonjat&#235;t duhet ta ken&#235; kuptuar mir&#235;, se m&#235; e keqe dhe m&#235; kobzez&#235; se &#231;do gj&#235; &#235;sht&#235; anarkia. 
Greva e uris&#235; t&#235; studentit t&#235; Universitetit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s p&#235;rkujtohet e nderohet nga qeveria e sotme komuniste. Po p&#235;rse, sepse student&#235;t si&#231; thon&#235; hyn&#235; n&#235; grev&#235; p&#235;rpara dhe vet&#235;m p&#235;r para qeveria e sotme, jo vet&#235;m q&#235; s'i ktheu parat&#235;, por edhe i mashtroi duke th&#235;n&#235; se do t'ua kthej parat&#235; qindark&#235; p&#235;r qindark&#235;. Ateher&#235;, k&#235;tu jemi para nj&#235; paradoksi anormal, n&#235; t&#235; kund&#235;rt duhet t&#235; besojm&#235; se kjo qeveri i futi vet&#235; student&#235;t n&#235; grev&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; rr&#235;zuar me dhun&#235; rendin kushtetues. 
N&#235;se student&#235;t e pranojne k&#235;t&#235;, at&#235;her&#235; mund t&#235; thuhet qart&#235; dhe prer&#235; ata kryen tradh&#235;tin&#235; e lart&#235; ndaj Atdheut t&#235; tyre. 
K&#235;t&#235; e thot&#235; historia, e thot&#235; p&#235;rvoja e shoq&#235;ris&#235;. 
Ashtu si u zhvilluan ngjarjet tregojn&#235; se student&#235;t nuk hyn&#235; n&#235; grev&#235; p&#235;r parat&#235;, shum&#235; prej tyre nuk kishin para n&#235; firma. 
Mjafton t&#235; shikojm&#235; se cil&#235;s familje i p&#235;rkasin student&#235;t e grev&#235;s s&#235; uris&#235;, q&#235; t&#235; kuptojm&#235; se shk&#235;ndijat e para t&#235; revolucionit proletar erdh&#235;n prej Partis&#235; Komuniste dhe Sigurimit t&#235; Shtetit Diktatorial me q&#235;llim q&#235; Vlora dhe t&#235;r&#235; Shqip&#235;ria t&#235; mbetej k&#235;shtjell&#235; e kuqe. Shikoni prind&#235;rit e tyre t&#235; gjith&#235; oficer&#235; sigurimi, komunist&#235; enverist&#235;, ish bashk&#235;puntor&#235; t&#235; Sigurimit t&#235; Shtetit deri edhe n&#235;nat e k&#235;tyre student&#235;ve ishin bashk&#235;puntore: 
Fallsiteti i parull&#235;s Duam parat&#235; tona u kuptua q&#235; dit&#235;n e par&#235; kur ende pa p&#235;rfunduar takimi me ish presidentin Sali Berisha me grupin e studentave, pjesa tjet&#235;r e tyre u fut&#235;n n&#235; grev&#235;, gj&#235; q&#235; tregoi se bisedimet ishin vet&#235;m fasad&#235;. 
Pavar&#235;sisht nga origjina e familjes, pavar&#235;sisht nga prind&#235;rit e tyre enverist&#235;, k&#235;tyre studentave duhet t'u ket&#235; mbetur pak dashuri n&#235; zem&#235;r p&#235;r Shqip&#235;rin&#235;, n&#235; se nuk e kan&#235; shitur nd&#235;rgjegjen e tyre p&#235;r nj&#235; grusht dhrami ose nj&#235; premtim, ata lipsen t&#235; flasin. 
Tani duket sheshit se si programi PS-s&#235; dhe premtimi i Fatos Nanos n&#235; Shesh t&#235; Flamurit p&#235;r kthimin 100% t&#235; parave, p&#235;rb&#235;jn&#235; mashtrim t&#235; madh t&#235; koh&#235;s. Student&#235;t n&#235; grev&#235; ec&#235;n sipas parimit, se do t&#235; vazhdojn&#235; t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; parat&#235;, se ato nuk kan&#235; ngjyr&#235; etj., mir&#235;po tani asnj&#235; nga k&#235;ta student&#235; nuk po flet m&#235; d.m.th, ata e realizuan q&#235;llimin e tyre rr&#235;zimin e rendit kushtetues me arm&#235; dhe se parat&#235; paskan qen&#235; vet&#235;m mbules&#235; e jashtme. 
Duan apo s'duan k&#235;ta student&#235; emri i tyre do t&#235; p&#235;rmendet gjithnj&#235;, p&#235;r mir&#235; apo p&#235;r keq, k&#235;t&#235; e kan&#235; n&#235; dor&#235; vet&#235; ata. Ka ardhur koha q&#235; student&#235;t t&#235; gjykojn&#235; t&#235; ardhmen sipas t&#235; shkuar&#235;s s&#235; tyre. P&#235;rse u fut&#235;n n&#235; grev&#235;? &#199;far&#235; fituan ata? Me k&#235; lufton Vlora??? 
N&#235; se k&#235;ta student&#235; u fut&#235;n n&#235; grev&#235; urie vet&#235;m p&#235;r para ata duhet t&#235; flasin q&#235; mbi nd&#235;rgjegjen e tyre t&#235; mos r&#235;ndojn&#235; krimet dhe djegia e Vlor&#235;s, q&#235; mbi ta t&#235; mos r&#235;ndojn&#235; p&#235;rdhunimet makabre t&#235; oficer&#235;ve t&#235; SHIK-ut, q&#235; ata t&#235; mos quhen nes&#235;r nga Gjyqi dhe historia kanibal&#235; e vampir&#235;, si Liza Hoxha e Nasibe Meta ose ai, q&#235; me sopat&#235; n&#235; dor&#235; &#235;sht&#235; duke cop&#235;tuar oficerin gjys&#235;m t&#235; vdekur t&#235; shtetit shqiptar, Lek&#235; Qoku, p&#235;r t&#235; marr&#235; hakun e kush&#235;ririt t&#235; vrar&#235; para port&#235;s s&#235; SHIK-iut nga bandat komuniste. 
(lexo Albania 15.2.1998) 
N&#235; se k&#235;ta student&#235; u fut&#235;n n&#235; i grev&#235; urie p&#235;r ta p&#235;rdorur si shkak, p&#235;r t&#235; detyruar popullin t&#235; rr&#235;mbej&#235; arm&#235;t dhe me arm&#235; sipas programit leninist t&#235; rr&#235;zoj&#235; rendin kushtetues, at&#235;her&#235; student&#235;t duhet t&#235; p&#235;rgjigjen p&#235;r tradh&#235;ti t&#235; lart&#235; kundrejt Atdheut t&#235; tyre, n&#235; mos sot nes&#235;r pa tjet&#235;r. 
Edhe n&#235; se k&#235;ta student&#235; heshtin, ata mbajn&#235; mbi vete akuz&#235;n e tradh&#235;tis&#235; s&#235; lart&#235;. 

-&#199;'U BENE STUDENTET E GREVES SE URISE 

Sapo Vlora u ripushtua nga Sigurimi i Shtetit m&#235; 28 shkurt 1997, student&#235;t e grev&#235;s s&#235; humb&#235;n si vesa e m&#235;ngjesit dhe nuk u pan&#235; dhe d&#235;gjuan m&#235; as ata dhe as k&#235;rkesat e tyre p&#235;r para. 
Edhe gjat&#235; luft&#235;s dhe veprimeve t&#235; nj&#235;siteve guerile t&#235; Elidon Lamanit e Zan &#199;aushit, t&#235; Klodian Latifit e Altin Brak&#235;s n&#235;n komand&#235;n e Mejtim Me&#231;es e Josif Gegprifti me korier Bart Shamon p&#235;r t&#235; zhdukur kund&#235;rshtaret e tyre politik, shum&#235; nga k&#235;ta student&#235; q&#235; e kishin p&#235;rgatitur k&#235;t&#235; luft&#235; u larguan nga Vlora, nd&#235;rmjet tyre edhe kryetari i grev&#235;s Arben Rama q&#235; shkoi n&#235; Drashovic&#235;? 

P&#235;rse ndodh ky fenomen? 

Ku jan&#235; sot student&#235;t e grev&#235;s s&#235; uris&#235;? As gjysma e tyre nuk ndodhet m&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Disa kan&#235; shkuar n&#235; gjirin e m&#235;m&#235;s Greqi tashm&#235; me synime t&#235; larg&#235;ta p&#235;r ta &#231;uar kufirin n&#235; Shkumbin disa me letra rekomandimi t&#235; Platon e Besnik Sulos n&#235; Amerik&#235; tek usta Meramet Hila, disa n&#235; Itali, disa t&#235; tjer&#235; n&#235; Tiran&#235; vjelin frutat e pun&#235;s s&#235; tyre. 

Kush kish interes t&#235; shp&#235;rndante student&#235;t k&#235;shtu? 

A kishin trash&#235;guar k&#235;ta student&#235; nga prind&#235;rit e tyre genin e gjak&#235;sorit e sadizmit? 

Tre oficer&#235; t&#235; SHIK-ut u &#231;uan zvarr&#235; t&#235; plagosur me plag&#235; q&#235; rridhnin gjak t&#235; ngroht&#235; n&#235; sall&#235;n e grev&#235;s s&#235; uris&#235; t&#235; student&#235;ve, prej Azem Lamaj, Albert Gjahtari, Syrja Sherifi, Altin Merkaj, Merio Xhaferri, Albert Shyti, Dilaver Aliaj, Pelivan Duka, Abron Beqaraj, Sotiraq Bita, (Albania 15.2.1998) 
Student&#235;t u d&#235;fryen me torturat q&#235; u b&#235;n&#235; oficer&#235;ve t&#235; SHIK-ut duke u &#231;jerr&#235; rrobat e trupit dhe duke u ekspozuar femrave t&#235; grev&#235;s s&#235; uris&#235;, organet gjenitale t&#235; tyre. Oficer&#235;t u masakruan prej tyre p&#235;r t'u d&#235;fryer dhe student d&#235;fryen, duke hapur shishen e shampanj&#235;s. N&#235; asnj&#235; v&#235;nd t&#235; bot&#235;s dhe n&#235; muzgun e shekujve t&#235; lasht&#235; nuk kan&#235; ndodhur skena t&#235; tilla kaq makabre dhe pa shpirt. 
Si kan&#235; shikuar dhe duruar k&#235;ta student&#235;, q&#235; n&#235; syt&#235; e tyre t&#235; cop&#235;tohen m&#235; s&#235;pat&#235; djem shqipatr&#235;? Si kan&#235; lejuar student&#235;t me universitete, q&#235; Liza Hoxha dhe Nasibe Meta t&#235; pin&#235; gjakun e bijve t&#235; k&#235;saj toke, q&#235; flasin si dhe ata shqip? 
Se sa fajtor&#235; jan&#235; k&#235;ta oficer&#235;, &#231;do vlonjat, &#231;do shqiptar duhet t'i b&#235;j&#235; sot pas nj&#235; viti nj&#235; pyetje t&#235; thjesht&#235; vetes: Cili nga oficer&#235;t dhe n&#235;noficer&#235;t e SHIK-ut t&#235; Vlor&#235;s u arrestua ose po ndiqet penalisht? 
Cili nga oficer&#235;t e SHIK-ut Tiran&#235;,q&#235; erdh&#235;n n&#235; Vlor&#235; p&#235;r ndihm&#235; u arestua ose po ndiqet penalisht? 
P&#235;rgjigje : Asnj&#235;! 
Arsyeja: Sepse k&#235;ta djem shqiptar kan&#235; q&#235;n&#235; besnik t&#235; ligjit br&#235;nda normave dha zakoneve t&#235; rrac&#235;s ton&#235; fisnike dhe bujare. 
Pas nj&#235; viti q&#235; Qeveria komuniste &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; fuqi dhe n&#235; dispozicion t&#235; saj jan&#235; gjith&#235; dokumentat dhe njer&#235;zit, oficer&#235;t, e hedhur prej saj n&#235; mes t&#235; kat&#235;r rrug&#235;ve pa ndihm&#235; dhe p&#235;rkrahje. 
Shqiptar&#235;t duhet t&#235; kuptojn&#235; hipokrizin&#235; dhe mashtrimin e madh komunist, propagand&#235;n banale enveriste, q&#235; para 1990 gjith&#235; lek&#235;t e popullit i b&#235;nte parulla. 
Pra nuk &#235;sht&#235; inkriminimin, nuk &#235;sht&#235; SHIK-u por etja e qeveritar&#235;ve t&#235; sot&#235;m p&#235;r fron e gjak, etja e tyre p&#235;r hakmarrje p&#235;r pushtetin e humbur, q&#235; soll&#235;n tragjedin&#235; shqiptare. 
N&#235; se student&#235;t u d&#235;fryen me k&#235;to skena ne kemi t&#235; drejt&#235; t&#235; besojm&#235; se geni gjak&#235;sor kanibalist i prind&#235;rve t&#235; tyre q&#235; d&#235;freheshin duke torturuar armiqt&#235; e klas&#235;s, duke ua prer&#235; misht&#235; me g&#235;rsher&#235;, e duke fikur cigaren n&#235; fytyr&#235;n e tyre l&#235;viz n&#235; gjakun e tyre dhe at&#235;her&#235; Shqip&#235;ria do t&#235; jet&#235; e rrezikuar p&#235;r nj&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235;! 

-PSE U ZGJODH DATA 20 SHKURT 1997 SI DITA E FILLIMIT TE GRAVES? 

20 shkurti i 1991 &#235;sht&#235; dita historike p&#235;r Shqip&#235;rin&#235; ajo shembi simbolin e diktatur&#235;s komuniste n&#235; Tiran&#235;, Enver Hoxha. 
Komunist&#235;t dhe Sigurimi i Shtetit Diktatorial kishin vendosur t&#235; hakmerreshin si&#231; jan&#235; shprehur vazhdimisht: 
Demokrat&#235;t hoq&#235;n zvarr&#235; Enver Hoxh&#235;n prej bronxi, ne do t&#235; heqin zvarr&#235; Sali Berish&#235;n t&#235; gjall&#235; 
Ja pra q&#235;llimi i grev&#235;s s&#235; uris&#235;, ndaj shqiptar&#235;t duhet t&#235; shohin se po vjen diktatura, nuk &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; nj&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr q&#235; po shohim. 
Pyesin nj&#235; her&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; se cil&#235;t nga oficer&#235;t e futur n&#235; sh&#235;rbim n&#235; koh&#235;n e dem okracis&#235; ose t&#235; persekutuar ka mbetur n&#235; pun&#235;, cil&#235;t n&#235; Tiran&#235;, cil&#235;t n&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; Shqip&#235;rin&#235;? 
Sigurimi i Shtetit diktatorial t&#235; Enver Hoxh&#235;s ka marr&#235; fuqin&#235;, &#235;sht&#235; dora djalll&#235;zore e tij p&#235;r gjith&#231;ka po ndodh n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri. 
P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; u fut&#235;n n&#235; grev&#235; student&#235;t? 

A mund t&#235; ndalohet mashtrimi i demokracis&#235; me prita? 

(Nj&#235; vit m&#235; von&#235; 20 shkurt 1998 n&#235; Sheshin Sk&#235;nderbej) 

-Jo-tha Azem Hajdari, marshimi i demokracis&#235; nuk mund t&#235; ndalet me prita si&#231; m&#235; b&#235;n&#235; mua. 
Dit&#235;n historike t&#235; 20 shkurtit, tha Teodor La&#231;o, duhet ta festonte Qeveria, por ata s'mund ta b&#235;jn&#235; sepse Enver Hoxh&#235;n e kan&#235; n&#235; zem&#235;r. 
M&#235; 1991, tha Ridvan Bode, askush nuk e mendonte se fantazma e Enver Hoxh&#235;s q&#235; vjen rrotull Shqip&#235;ris&#235; do t&#235;
ngjallej p&#235;rs&#235;ri me emrin e Fatos Nanos dhe Zabit Brokaj. 
Por k&#235;ta njer&#235;z q&#235; kan&#235; marr&#235; pushtetin me an&#235;n e Komiteteve ose Sovjet&#235;ve nuk shikojn&#235; m&#235;, nuk gjykojn&#235; m&#235;, i ka z&#235;n&#235; era e gjakut, pavar&#235;sisht se at&#235; e ka pir&#235; vet&#235;m deputetja Liza Hoxha dhe e ndier Kryetari i SHIK-ut Vlor&#235;, Agron Tozaj. 
Fatos Nano nx&#235;n&#235;s i shkoll&#235;s Makarenko, bir i ushtris&#235; greke, nipi i Pitulit q&#235; theri &#231;am&#235;t me thik&#235; n&#235; dor&#235; biri i bllokut t&#235; vjet&#235;r, qen i bllokut t&#235; ri, s'mendojn&#235; m&#235; p&#235;r Shqip&#235;rin&#235;. 
T&#235; mos g&#235;njehemi se Fatos Nano me mjek&#235;r nuk ka kok&#235; tjet&#235;r! 

A mund t&#235; m&#235;sojm&#235; nga historia? 

Francez&#235;t thon&#235; se historia nuk i m&#235;son askujt asgj&#235;. T&#235; jet&#235; kjo e vertet&#235; historike me vlera n&#235; &#231;do koh&#235;? Si duket po se k&#235;ta oficer&#235;t e sigurimit po vrasin e presin pa menduar q&#235; do u b&#235;het n&#235;s&#235;r, se k&#235;ta oficer&#235;t e sigurimit po p&#235;rpiqen t&#235; krijojn&#235; unitetin e &#231;elikt&#235; rreth Partis&#235; k&#235;ta po i vler&#235;sojn&#235; e peshojn&#235; njer&#235;zit.

----------


## PORTI_05

Nga Ruhi Brahimi 

Nj&#235; vit pas revolucionit proletar t&#235; shkurt-marsit '97 Vlora n&#235;n sundimin komunist ndodhet n&#235; nj&#235; gjendje katastrofike. Sado q&#235; p&#235;rpiqen qeveritar&#235;t e sot&#235;m t&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; me boj&#235; roz&#235; fasad&#235;n e ndonj&#235; nd&#235;rtese apo ndonj&#235; mbledhjeje t&#235; llojit Fshati digjet e ajo mikja kruhet duket haptazi q&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; &#235;sht&#235; vrar&#235; shpresa dhe varf&#235;ria po shfaqet &#231;do dit&#235; n&#235; p&#235;rmasa migjeniane. 
Nga 2400 vet&#235; q&#235; ishte nj&#235; vit m&#235; par&#235;, mbi 6000 ka arritur numri i familjeve q&#235; marrin asistenc&#235; sociale ose 1/4 e popullsis&#235; s&#235; qytetit. Numri i t&#235; papun&#235;ve e kalon 20.000 vet&#235;t nga 8200 q&#235; ishte nj&#235; vit m&#235; par&#235;. Rreth 200 biznesmen&#235; t&#235; falimentuar e dhjet&#235;ra t&#235; tjer&#235; q&#235; e zhvillojn&#235; aktivitetin n&#235; Fier, Durr&#235;s e Tiran&#235; p&#235;r arsye t&#235; pasiguris&#235; s&#235; plot&#235; q&#235; ekziston n&#235; qytet. Sidoqoft&#235; &#235;sht&#235; rihapur Dhoma e Treg&#235;tis&#235; ku n&#235; krye &#235;sht&#235; v&#235;n&#235; inxh. Bardhyl Nasto, nj&#235; njeri me 40 flamur&#235; q&#235; n&#235; vend t&#235; ikon&#235;s n&#235; sht&#235;pi ruan fotografin&#235; e Enverit. Listat e njer&#235;zve q&#235; marrin buk&#235; veresie po b&#235;het nj&#235; dukuri e zakonshme. Puna n&#235; port thon&#235; doganier&#235;t ka r&#235;n&#235; shum&#235;. Traget&#235;t dhe anijet e mallrave jan&#235; rralluar mjaft. Edhe kur vijn&#235;, nj&#235; pjes&#235; e mir&#235; e tyre jan&#235; porosi t&#235; qeveritar&#235;ve e kalojn&#235; pa u zhdoganuar. 
Anija e Zabitit, maunja e Arbenit, fugoni i Liz&#235;s, porosit&#235; e Vladimir Fejzos e Eduart Alushit, e k&#235;shtu me radh&#235; katandiset kokoshi nj&#235; thele. Ata q&#235; paguajn&#235; jan&#235; tregtar&#235;t e ndersh&#235;m vlonjat&#235; e pa njer&#235;z n&#235; pushtet. Magazinat e shumic&#235;s dikur nj&#235; nga krenarit&#235; e Vlor&#235;s sot jan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; streh&#235; p&#235;r lakuriq&#235;t e nat&#235;s, pronar&#235;t e japin me qera p&#235;r nj&#235; cop&#235; buk&#235;. Pushteti lokal &#235;sht&#235; plot&#235;sisht i paralizuar. N&#235; qytet mund t&#235; nd&#235;rtosh kudo dhe kurdo ve&#231; me kusht q&#235; t&#235; jesh socialist. P&#235;rgjith&#235;sisht nd&#235;rtojn&#235; ata q&#235; vodh&#235;n n&#235; koh&#235;n e revoltave (duke l&#235;n&#235; koh&#235;n e luft&#235;s), kontrabandist&#235;t dhe autor&#235;t e Komitetit fam&#235;keq t&#235; Shp&#235;timit. Vlora s'ka m&#235; lulishte, 75% e sip&#235;rfaqes s&#235; gjelb&#235;ruar &#235;sht&#235; z&#235;n&#235; brenda nj&#235; periudhe 6 mujore. Pylli n&#235; Vlor&#235; &#235;sht&#235; kthyer n&#235; nj&#235; mall pa zot. Pishat e ngelura pa prer&#235; num&#235;rohen me gishta. Zyra e urbanistik&#235;s, k&#235;shilli i rregullimit t&#235; territorit, komisioni i kthimit t&#235; pronave nuk funksionojn&#235;. Ligjin e b&#235;n Nedin Xhelili nj&#235; tuaf q&#235; dit&#235;n luan rolin e njeriut babaxhan e nat&#235;n t&#235; vras&#235;sit me kobure. Nedini u vu kryetar rrethi me forc&#235;n kallashit jasht&#235; &#231;do rregulli e ligji. N&#235; vendosjen e tij &#235;sht&#235; shkelur &#231;do pro&#231;edur&#235; dhe Nedini edhe sot figuron i paligjsh&#235;m. Bashk&#235; me David Tush&#235;n nj&#235; anonim nga fshati M&#235;kat i Vlor&#235;s e Tare Hamon prefektin e ri t&#235; Vlor&#235;s ish menazher i Gjallic&#235;s deri tani kan&#235; z&#235;vend&#235;suar 95% t&#235; kuadrit drejtues n&#235; qytetin e Vlor&#235;s. 
Vlora g&#235;lon nga kriminel&#235;t, hajdut&#235;t e sigurimsat q&#235; ndjellin frik&#235; e terror, jo rrall&#235; nj&#235; pjes&#235; e tyre k&#235;rc&#235;nojn&#235;: Po ua mbajti dilni prap n&#235; demonstrata e k&#235;rkoni parat&#235;, t&#235; shihni se &#231;'keni p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;suar. Disa pasi kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; ndonj&#235; dush e jan&#235; lar&#235;, kan&#235; v&#235;n&#235; pak krem n&#235; fytyr&#235;, kan&#235; filluar pun&#235; n&#235; bashki, prefektur&#235;, dogana e zyra tatimesh. Ata m&#235; aktiv&#235;t jan&#235; graduar e kan&#235; filluar n&#235; Tiran&#235;. Nj&#235; nga k&#235;ta &#235;sht&#235; i biri i Bexhos, Dashamir Bejo, q&#235; n&#235; muajt e revolucionit me revole n&#235; dor&#235; terrorizonte Vlor&#235;n e jepte intervista si udh&#235;heq&#235;s i Komitetit t&#235; Shp&#235;timit. Tani i ati, Bexhua dhe v&#235;llai i vog&#235;l zgjerojn&#235; &#231;ifligjet n&#235; Vlor&#235;, e Dash Bejo b&#235;n para n&#235; Interpol. 
Para se t&#235; erret n&#235; qytet rrall&#235; t&#235; z&#235; syri njer&#235;z q&#235; l&#235;vizin. Ata mblidhen n&#235;p&#235;r sht&#235;pi dhe n&#235;n drit&#235;n e mekur t&#235; llampave elektrike b&#235;jn&#235; llogarit&#235; e shpenzimeve ditore, shikojn&#235; lajmet ala Nano duke i shoq&#235;ruar me nj&#235; pjat&#235; kos ose trahana. (Erdhi koha e trahanave dhe e papares), si n&#235; koh&#235;n e Hasan Zyko Kamberit. 
Para se t&#235; flejn&#235; kthejn&#235; syt&#235; nga qielli dhe thon&#235;-T&#235; falem o Zot q&#235; edhe sot shp&#235;tuam gjall&#235;-sepse nuk &#235;sht&#235; kollaj t&#235; ngrysesh sh&#235;ndosh&#235; e mir&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Sepse mund t&#235; hash nj&#235; plumb qorr p&#235;r llogari t&#235; bandave nd&#235;rsa shkon n&#235; pun&#235; ose pazar, sepse mund t&#235; t&#235; rr&#235;mbejn&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; af&#235;rm ose ty vet&#235;, sepse mund t&#235; marr&#235;sh nj&#235; cop&#235; let&#235;r ku t&#235; t&#235; k&#235;rkohet nj&#235; shum&#235; parash, sepse mund t&#235; vjedhin sht&#235;pin&#235;, sepse... &#199;far&#235; nuk mund t&#235; ndodh&#235; n&#235; harkun e nj&#235; dite n&#235; Vlor&#235;n e pasrevolucionit. 

Pse n&#235; Vlor&#235;? 

Shkaqet p&#235;rse revolucioni filloi n&#235; Vlor&#235; jan&#235; t&#235; shumta dhe komplekse. Ato me kalimin e koh&#235;s do t&#235; plot&#235;sohen me d&#235;shmi e dokumente, do sqarohen, qart&#235;sohen, e shqiptar&#235;t do kuptojn&#235; se ajo q&#235; ndodhi n&#235; Vlor&#235; ishte nj&#235; ngjarje e p&#235;rmasave biblike dhe e pap&#235;rs&#235;ritshme. 
Do kuptojn&#235; se komunizmi &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; e keqe q&#235; popujt q&#235; e provuan n&#235; kurriz do e vuajn&#235; edhe p&#235;r shum&#235; koh&#235;, do kuptojn&#235; se problemet midis shqiptar&#235;ve nuk zgjidhen me arm&#235; e se armiqt&#235; e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; kan&#235; q&#235;n&#235; e jan&#235; ata t&#235; p&#235;rhershmit. 
Revoltat n&#235; Vlor&#235; filluan si rezultat i r&#235;nies s&#235; firm&#235;s Gjallica. Ata fillimisht ishin paq&#235;sor&#235; dhe parrulla kryesore ishte Duam parat&#235; tona . N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; artikull do p&#235;rmendim vet&#235;m dy nga shkaqet q&#235; e kthyen k&#235;t&#235; l&#235;vizje t&#235; drejt&#235;, p&#235;r kthimin e parave, n&#235; nj&#235; revolucion t&#235; armatosur kund&#235;r qeveris&#235; demokratike q&#235; ishte n&#235; fuqi. N&#235; Vlor&#235; ka patur tre shkolla t&#235; larta ushtarake, ajo e aviacionit, e marin&#235;s luftarake dhe e oficer&#235;ve n&#235; Bunavi. Pothuaj gjith&#235; kuadri drejtues n&#235; k&#235;to shkolla ishte enverist. 
Repartet ushtarake nuk kishin t&#235; sosur, Pashalimani, Palermo, Karaburuni, Sazani, Divizioni i Vlor&#235;s etj. etj., ku militonin e drejtonin pjesa m&#235; e eg&#235;r dhe m&#235; e bindur e diktatur&#235;s enveriane. 
Me vendosjen e demokracis&#235; nj&#235; pjes&#235; e tyre, t&#235; p&#235;rk&#235;dhelur t&#235; diktatur&#235;s dol&#235;n n&#235; pension ose u hoq&#235;n si bashk&#235;pun&#235;tor&#235; t&#235; sigurimit t&#235; shtetit. Gjat&#235; k&#235;tyre 5 vjet&#235;ve, nj&#235; num&#235;r i konsideruesh&#235;m i tyre t&#235; dal&#235; n&#235; pension erdh&#235;n n&#235; Vlor&#235;. K&#235;ta ishin vlonjat&#235; ose jo vlonjat&#235;. Me porosi ata u shtrin&#235; n&#235; gjith&#235; Vlor&#235;n. Dikush hapi nj&#235; kiosk&#235;, dikush u mor me treg&#235;ti, dikush paguhesh thjesht p&#235;r spiunllik n&#235; zyra t&#235; posa&#231;me. Nj&#235; pjes&#235;, ajo m&#235; e besuara vazhdoi kontraband&#235;n e detit me lidhjet e vjetra t&#235; vendosura q&#235; n&#235; koh&#235;n e diktatur&#235;s. Fuqizimi ekonomik, ishte udh&#235;zimi baz&#235;, sepse pa para ushtria s'p&#235;rmbysej pushteti i Berish&#235;s. Me dhjetra sigurimsa hyjn&#235; menazher&#235; n&#235; firmat Gjallica, Vefa, Cenaj etj., dhe n&#235; nj&#235; koh&#235; rekord u b&#235;n&#235; multimilioner&#235;. Ishin k&#235;ta q&#235; shpenzuan me qindra e mij&#235;ra dollar&#235; duke paguar kriminel&#235;, hajdut&#235; e njer&#235;z t&#235; tjer&#235; ordiner&#235; t&#235; digjnin PD-n&#235; e Vlor&#235;s, Bashkin&#235; e rrethit, vilat, t&#235; digjnin e t&#235; shkat&#235;rronin dyqanet e sht&#235;pit&#235; e demokrat&#235;ve e t'i terrorizonin ata deri n&#235; asgj&#235;simin fizik. Nuk &#235;sht&#235; rast&#235;si q&#235; i pari dyqan q&#235; u shkat&#235;rrua n&#235; Vlor&#235; ishte baraka me 4 tavolina e Koto Ziles, nj&#235; nga futbollist&#235;t m&#235; popullor t&#235; viteve '70, Mjesht&#235;r i Merituar i Sportit, q&#235; bashk&#235; me Mexhit Haxhiun, Edmond Li&#231;&#235;n, Uran Xhaf&#235;n, Beniamin Nel&#235;n etj., u dhuruan vlonjat&#235;ve aq e aq g&#235;zime e emocione. 
Shkat&#235;rrimi i asaj barake ku ish futbollisti i d&#235;gjuar nxirrte buk&#235;n e goj&#235;s, ishte nj&#235; paralajm&#235;rim ogurzi p&#235;r ato q&#235; do t&#235; vini m&#235; von&#235;. 
Ish sigurimsa, menazher&#235; t&#235; firmave q&#235; fitonin edhe mbi 1 milion&#235; lek&#235; n&#235; dit&#235; para tavolinave p&#235;rrallore e n&#235; vila luksoze q&#235; i nd&#235;rtuan n&#235; k&#235;to 5 vjet. Betoheshin se zvarr&#235; do ju marrin ju demokrat&#235;ve. Dit&#235;t i keni t&#235; num&#235;ruara, keni p&#235;r t&#235; par&#235; se &#231;do t'ju punojm&#235;. K&#235;shtu me 22 mars, k&#235;shtu me 26 maj, k&#235;shtu me 20 tetor, derisa erdhi marsi i '97. Gjasht&#235; vjet p&#235;rgatitje p&#235;r t&#235; rr&#235;zuar me arm&#235; pushtetin demokratik, megjith&#235;se ai pushtet i b&#235;ri milioner&#235;. 
Oficer&#235;t dhe ish oficer&#235;t e Enverit e kryen detyr&#235;n. Ata paralizuan institucionet shtet&#235;rore ose i shkat&#235;rruan, ngrit&#235;n Komitetin fam&#235;keq t&#235; Shp&#235;timit, i hap&#235;n depot e armatos&#235;n militant&#235;t dhe shpall&#235;n ultimatumin, ose t&#235; ik&#235; Berisha ose luft&#235; totale. Falangat e kuqe t&#235; organizuara nga k&#235;ta ish oficer&#235; e oficere shpall&#235;n marshimin mbi Tiran&#235;. Tani ata prap&#235; jan&#235; aty (derisa kan&#235; marr&#235; poste n&#235; Tiran&#235 :shkelje syri:  m&#235; aktiv&#235; se kurr&#235;, por gjith&#235;sesi t&#235; izoluar nga njer&#235;zit paq&#235;sor. Ndonj&#235;ri shkruan edhe kujtime ose k&#235;rren vjersha me tematik&#235; nga lufta e vitit '97. Ata v&#235;rtiten si ato korbat e zinj&#235; duke nxjerr&#235; vrer p&#235;r demokracin&#235; e PD-n&#235;, duke shpifur e duke shar&#235;, por harrojn&#235; se tani njer&#235;zit nuk kan&#235; as buk&#235; t&#235; han&#235;, n&#235; fuqi &#235;sht&#235; PS-ja e jo PD-ja. Ata b&#235;jn&#235; peticione p&#235;r lirimin e Zanit, hedhin n&#235; gjyq gazeta, mbjellin frym&#235;n e urrejtjes e p&#235;r&#231;arjes. Nj&#235; pjes&#235; e vog&#235;l jan&#235; penduar sepse po e kuptojn&#235; q&#235; nuk fituan gj&#235; bile as dekorata, dhe ndjehen plot&#235;sisht t&#235; braktisur nga ustallar&#235;t e tyre. 
Nj&#235; kontigjent tjet&#235;r po aq i eg&#235;r sa i grupit t&#235; oficer&#235;ve q&#235; dha nj&#235; kontribut t&#235; shquar n&#235; p&#235;rmbysjen e qeveris&#235; demokratike dhe shnd&#235;rrimin e qytetit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s, ishin skafist&#235;t ose m&#235; qart&#235; ata q&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; kontraband&#235;n e arm&#235;ve, t&#235; drog&#235;s e t&#235; prostitutave. M&#235; t&#235; shquarit jan&#235; Xhelilajt, Brokajt, e Tozot , etj., q&#235; nuk i kursyen parat&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; shkat&#235;rruar shtetin. &#203;sht&#235; fakt q&#235; dy vjet&#235;t e fundit '95-'96 forcat policore n&#235;n drejtimin e shefit t&#235; komisariatit t&#235; asaj kohe n/kolonel Sokol Mulosmani, b&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; luft&#235; pa kompromise kund&#235;r kontraband&#235;s. Hektar&#235; t&#235; t&#235;r&#235; t&#235; mbjell&#235; me canabis sativa u shkat&#235;rruan, dhjetra mafioz&#235; u kap&#235;n e u burgos&#235;n. Vet&#235;m n&#235; malin e Radhim&#235;s u bllokuan rreth 140 skafe. 
Ata q&#235; pohuan m&#235; shum&#235; para p&#235;r djegien e Bashkis&#235; s&#235; Vlor&#235;s, ishin pik&#235;risht skafist&#235;t, t&#235; cil&#235;t e gjet&#235;n shum&#235; shpejt gjuh&#235;n dhe bashkrenduan pun&#235;n me oficer&#235;t e spiun&#235;t e sigurimit t&#235; shtetit e PS-s&#235; s&#235; Vlor&#235;s. Dy dit&#235; luft&#235; organizuan skafist&#235;t dhe sigurimsat kund&#235;r komisariatit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. Pyetja &#235;sht&#235; e thjesht&#235;: P&#235;rse duhej t&#235; digjej komisariati, p&#235;rse duhet t&#235; shkat&#235;rroheshin strukturat shtet&#235;rore si, Bashkia e rrethit, gjykatat etj. P&#235;rgjigjja vjen po aq e thjesht&#235;: PS me militant&#235;t e saj t&#235; vinte n&#235; fuqi, n&#235; pushtet, nd&#235;rsa skafist&#235;t t&#235; ishin t&#235; lir&#235; n&#235; pun&#235;t e tyre. Me 28 shkurt 1997 ndodhi sulmi mbi godin&#235;n e SHIK-ut n&#235; Skel&#235; dhe duke u gdhir&#235; 1 marsi Zenepe Luka ngaz&#235;llehet tek Koha Jon&#235; . Nga 140 skafe t&#235; bllokuar n&#235; malin e Radhim&#235;s, sot nuk gjendet asnj&#235; . Ka kaluar rreth nj&#235; vit q&#235; at&#235;her&#235;. Asnj&#235; skaf nuk &#235;sht&#235; bllokuar, asnj&#235; skafist nuk &#235;sht&#235; burgosur. Komunist&#235;t si&#231; duket k&#235;t&#235; radh&#235; e mbajt&#235;n premtimin. 
Si p&#235;r ironi presidenti shkon n&#235; Durr&#235;s bashk&#235; me Cek&#235;n dhe pasi b&#235;jn&#235; nj&#235; xhiro me anijet e shpejta italiane q&#235; patrullojn&#235; bregdetin ton&#235; (n&#235; tok&#235; patrullojn&#235; grek&#235;t) p&#235;rpiqen t&#235; g&#235;njejn&#235; shqiptar&#235;t. I nderuari pres i dent dhe ministri Ceka duhet ta din&#235; se 90% e kontraband&#235;s s&#235; skafeve, b&#235;het n&#235; Vlor&#235;, n&#235; mes t&#235; dit&#235;s dhe se skafist&#235;t e Durr&#235;sit jan&#235; si nx&#235;n&#235;si para profesorit n&#235; krahasim me ata t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. Por skafist&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s nuk pengohen dot sepse &#235;sht&#235; firmosur marr&#235;veshja: Ne do ju ndihmojm&#235; t&#235; vini n&#235; pushtet e ju qeveria e PS-s&#235; do na lini rehat. Kush do e pengoj&#235;, guerilasin e famsh&#235;m q&#235; grabiti gjith&#235; kutit&#235; e votimit n&#235; fshatrat e Vlor&#235;s me 29 qershor? Po Brokajt q&#235; b&#235;n&#235; sulmin mbi SHIK-un, po Xhelilajt q&#235; terrorizuan Skel&#235;n, etj. etj. 
Skafist&#235;t sot jan&#235; nj&#235; perandori m&#235; vete. Ata me dor&#235; t&#235; hekurt po zaptojn&#235; qytetin dhe po e v&#235;n&#235; n&#235;n sundimin e krimit. Pothuaj gjith&#231;ka q&#235; nd&#235;rtohet e organizohet n&#235; bregdet &#235;sht&#235; e skafist&#235;ve. Parulla e tyre &#235;sht&#235; e qart&#235; Chi toca muore . Policia n&#235; Vlor&#235; patrullon deri te pallati i sportit. M&#235; tutje stop. Vet&#235; Gjon Abazi drejtori i policis&#235; s&#235; Vlor&#235;s ka deklaruar n&#235; nj&#235; moment sinqeriteti se nuk i &#231;oj polic&#235;t t&#235; vriten me skafist&#235;t p&#235;r 70.000 lek&#235; t&#235; vjetra. Ata jan&#235; me mb&#235;shtetje t&#235; fort&#235; n&#235; Tiran&#235;. M&#235; qart&#235; s'ka si flitet. Parat&#235; e drog&#235;s, arm&#235;ve e prostitucionit thon&#235; vlonjat&#235;t me ironi, vijn&#235; nga Tirana. 

&#199;far&#235; do Vlora? 

Vlora do parat&#235; q&#235; nuk i kish vjedhur Berisha, e Nano tha do t'i kthej&#235; 100% sapo t&#235; vij&#235; n&#235; pushtet. Premtimi i tij ka q&#235;n&#235; publik para mij&#235;ra njer&#235;zve. Po Nano s'po i z&#235; m&#235; n&#235; goj&#235; parat&#235;. T&#235; pakt&#235;n t&#235; thot&#235; q&#235; nuk i kthej dot. Askush nuk ia heq t&#235; drejt&#235;n njeriut, qoft&#235; ky edhe kryeminist&#235;r t&#235; gaboj&#235;. At&#235;her&#235; t&#235; thot&#235; q&#235;, gabova, Vlora do t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;n. Q&#235; t&#235; dal&#235; e v&#235;rteta duhet q&#235; band&#235;s s&#235; Zanit ti b&#235;het gjyq i hapur n&#235; Vlor&#235; me trasmetim t&#235; drejt&#235;p&#235;rdrejt&#235; n&#235; televizion. 
Vlora do q&#235; kasetat me filmime nga djegia e Bashkis&#235;, t&#235; jepen n&#235; televizion me sigl&#235;n No coment. Atje shum&#235; qart&#235; duket gjith&#231;ka. T&#235; tjerat njer&#235;zit i kuptojn&#235; vet&#235;. Vlora do q&#235; Shemsie Kadria e Fitim K&#235;rxhalliu t&#235; vijn&#235; n&#235; qytet e t'u thon&#235; vlonjat&#235;ve me goj&#235;n e tyre: 

&#199;'u b&#235;n&#235; e kush i mori parat&#235;? 
Vlora do investime, Vlora do normalizimin e jet&#235;s dhe vendosjen e rendit q&#235; aktualisht jan&#235; shum&#235; larg. 

Po deputet&#235;t? 

Pa deputet&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s v&#235;shtir&#235; se ishte realizuar revolucioni proletar. K&#235;t&#235; e din&#235; shum&#235; mir&#235; vlonjat&#235;t. Pa Skender Gjinushin, Zabit Brok&#235;n, Arben Malajn e Eduart Alushin, v&#235;shtir&#235; se kryengritja fitonte. Digjni, vrisni, paralizoni. Ishte Gjinushi q&#235; ul&#235;rinte n&#235; sheshin e Flamurit. Merrni arm&#235;t. Vet&#235;m me arm&#235; rr&#235;zohet rregjimi i Berish&#235;s. Dhe ndodhi ajo q&#235; ndodhi (Me holl&#235;si p&#235;r b&#235;mat e deputet&#235;ve t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. N&#235; koh&#235;n e revoltave do flasim nj&#235; her&#235; tjet&#235;r). 
Po sot? Gjinushi &#235;sht&#235; kryeparlamentar, pra &#235;sht&#235; shp&#235;rblyer m&#235; s&#235; miri p&#235;r pun&#235;t q&#235; b&#235;ri, megjith&#235;se &#235;sht&#235; kryetar i nj&#235; partie me 2.5% votues. Tani Gjinushi rri larg Vlor&#235;s, sepse miqt&#235; e tij &#199;aushajt, Xhelilajt, Brokajt e Gjahtar&#235;t jan&#235; mjaft t&#235; kompromentuar. Po &#231;'b&#235;n K&#235;nua. Merr Medi Xhelilin e Devi Tush&#235;n dhe ndonj&#235; deputet t&#235; ngesh&#235;m, si Liza apo Eduardi dhe qajn&#235; hallet e Vlor&#235;s n&#235; zyrat e Kuvendit Popullor. Natyrisht k&#235;to mbledhje pune nuk harrohen t&#235; jepen nga TV n&#235; lajmet e or&#235;s 20.00. Pas k&#235;saj K&#235;nua i hip&#235;n aeroplanit e gjezdis n&#235;p&#235;r Europ&#235;, kurse Devi e Medini, pasi han&#235; ndonj&#235; byrek n&#235; kioskat e Tiran&#235;s kthehen n&#235; Vlor&#235; pa harruar t&#235; marrin dietat. V&#235;shtir&#235; t'i han&#235; vlonjat&#235;t k&#235;ta njer&#235;z t&#235; rrahur me vaj e me uthull k&#235;to kumbulla t&#235; pabesa. 
Gjinushi thirri n&#235; zyrat e Kuvendit Popullor edhe Bori&#231;in e Shkodr&#235;s. Pak vet&#235; e vun&#235; re q&#235; n&#235; mbledhje ishte dhe Eduart Alushi. Si duket deputet&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s i kan&#235; borxhe Bori&#231;it t&#235; Shkodr&#235;s p&#235;r sh&#235;rbimin q&#235; u b&#235;ri me 27 shkurt, sepse nj&#235; dit&#235; m&#235; von&#235; Vlora u ndez flak&#235;. 
Eduart &#199;oku vjen n&#235; Vlor&#235; megjith&#235;se n&#235; Tiran&#235;n e Re ka bler&#235; nj&#235; hyrje me vler&#235; 46 mij&#235; USD. Bashk&#235; me deputetin Malaj i prun&#235; peshqesh Vlor&#235;s si kryetar Bashkie Ku&#231;o-Vllahun, David Tushe nga Mekati i Vlor&#235;s, q&#235; nuk e njeh as pallati ku banon. E r&#235;nd&#235;sishme &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; Devi b&#235;n ashtu si e urdh&#235;ron Edi apo Arbeni. 
Liza Hoxha vendosi v&#235;llan&#235; e saj kryetar dogane Luan Hoxh&#235;n ose pes&#235; jekun , si e quajn&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235;, i njohur p&#235;r gjuetin&#235; e peshkut me dinamit. 
Zabiti nga q&#235; po merret me pun&#235;t e luft&#235;s u ka l&#235;n&#235; amanet Brokajve t&#235; tjer&#235; Vlor&#235;n e dashur. Nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht po b&#235;n kujdes me Jugun q&#235; t&#235; mos ket&#235; ushtri sipas porosis&#235; s&#235; miqve vorio-epiriot&#235;, q&#235; e ndihmuan n&#235; koh&#235;n e trazirave. 
Vladimir Fejzos, as q&#235; i bie n&#235; mendje p&#235;r zgjedh&#235;sit e vet. Ai &#235;sht&#235; i z&#235;n&#235; me rikonstruksionin e sht&#235;pis&#235; s&#235; tij, q&#235; deri tani ka vajtur 20 milion&#235; lek&#235;, dhe me rithemelimin e PKSH-s&#235;. Nj&#235;koh&#235;siht ka probleme me qytetar&#235; vlonjat&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;ve nuk po i kthen parat&#235; e marra borxh. 
Beni i Llakatundit ka b&#235;r&#235; me koh&#235; divorc me fshatin. Edhe sikur t&#235; vij&#235; e t&#235; kaloj&#235; tani n&#235; dim&#235;r q&#235; rrug&#235;t jan&#235; t&#235; pakalueshme. 
Sidoqoft&#235; Vlora nuk pret ndonj&#235; gj&#235; t&#235; madhe nga k&#235;to deputet&#235; q&#235; morr&#235;n karriget pasi i vun&#235; zjarrin qytetit t&#235; tyre dhe gjith&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235;. Qytetar&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s po e kuptojn&#235; shum&#235; mir&#235; q&#235; nuk fituan gj&#235; dhe mjaft prej tyre u vjen turp p&#235;r at&#235; q&#235; ndodhi. Nuk ia vlente gjith&#235; ky mjerim p&#235;r 20 karrige n&#235; Tiran&#235; e 10 n&#235; Vlor&#235;. 
Njer&#235;zit jan&#235; pushtuar nga pesimizmi dhe &#231;do dit&#235; po e humbin besimin te pushtetar&#235;t e rinj. Nj&#235; Vlor&#235; e re do t&#235; lind&#235; e do t&#235; b&#235;het kur t&#235; kuptohet thell&#235;sisht ajo q&#235; ndodhi dhe p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sit t&#235; vihen para ligjit.

----------


## Nezir

Pa asnj&#235; dyshim te gjith&#235; keta heroj jan&#235; vikti&#235; diktatur&#235;s me &#231;njerzore &#231;&#235; njeh historia e njerzimit.Turp per te gjith&#235; perkrahesit e krimeve te tilla.

----------


## PORTI_05

D&#203;SHMI T&#203; REJA NGA VLORA P&#203;R TRAGJEDIN&#203; E OTRANTOS: VRAS&#203;SIT NUK MUND T&#203; FSHIHEN 

Autori i shkrimit, nj&#235; qytetar nga Vlora, i pranish&#235;m n&#235; nisjen q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; nga vendi i quajtur Porti i Ri dhe q&#235; nuk ka mundur t&#235; kaloj&#235; ishullin e Sazanit p&#235;r hir t&#235; nj&#235; defekti teknik, na drejtohet me shpres&#235;n se do t&#235; kontriboj&#235; n&#235; publikimin e s&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;s. Duke qen&#235; an&#235;tar i PS-s&#235;, si&#231; shprehet, ka ndjekur nga af&#235;r zhvillimin e disa ngjarjeve nga t&#235; cilat, si&#231; shprehet, ka v&#235;rtetuar kriminalizimin e veprimtaris&#235; politike t&#235; drejtuesve lokal&#235; t&#235; asaj dege si dhe t&#235; deleguarve q&#235; erdh&#235;n nga qendra p&#235;r t&#235; ngritur karriget mbi gjakun e Vlor&#235;s ,-si&#231; shprehet autori. 
Redaksia e vler&#235;soi t&#235; dobishme hapjen e debatit rreth k&#235;saj ngjarje t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235; duke ftuar lexuesit t&#235; prononcohen rreth fakteve q&#235; disponojn&#235;. Hapja e debatit le t'u sh&#235;rbej&#235; t&#235; gjitha pal&#235;ve p&#235;r t&#235; shprehur opinionet e tyre derisa t'u drejtohet gishti vras&#235;sve. Kush jan&#235; vras&#235;sit e Otrantos? K&#235;t&#235; do t&#235; synojm&#235; p&#235;rmes debatit q&#235; hapim ne, duke filluar me publikimin e materialeve t&#235; paraqitura n&#235; redaksi.
Redaksia 

Tragjedia e Otrantos, nj&#235; nga plag&#235;t m&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nda q&#235; mori Vlora vitin e kaluar, &#231;do dit&#235; e m&#235; tep&#235;r po shton pesh&#235;n e dhimbjes. Kjo ngjarje e rrall&#235; kriminale p&#235;rpiu nj&#235;her&#235;sh 84 veta; burra, gra e f&#235;mij&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;sisht nga Vlora, por edhe nga Fieri e nga Lishnja. 
P&#235;r disa muaj kjo ngjarje u p&#235;rdor si leksion politik nga opozita e djeshme dhe pozita e sotme. Kjo pozit&#235; (pozita e sotme) e cila p&#235;rfshin t&#235;r&#235; strukturat e sotme t&#235; shtetit tentoi ta shnd&#235;rroi k&#235;t&#235; ngjarje n&#235; tragjikomedi. Pika kulore n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; nd&#235;rrmarrje t&#235; turpshme ishte dita e organizimit t&#235; ceremonis&#235; s&#235; varrimit t&#235; nj&#235; pjese t&#235; trupave q&#235; u nxorr&#235;n nga fundi i detit. P&#235;r t&#235; par&#235;n her&#235; n&#235; historin&#235; e kombit shqiptar pengohen personalitete p&#235;r t&#235; marr&#235; pjes&#235; n&#235; ceremonin&#235; e varrimit. N&#235; Jug e n&#235; Veri p&#235;r moralin e kanunet q&#235; kan&#235; rregulluar jet&#235;n dhe aktivitetin publik, nj&#235; akt i till&#235; q&#235; u egzekutua nga policia e shtetit &#235;sht&#235; i papre&#231;edent. Shtetar&#235;t tan&#235; nuk po ndjehen m&#235; edhe pse dhimbja &#235;sht&#235; po ajo n&#235; Vlor&#235;, n&#235; Fier , n&#235; Lushnje e n&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; Shqip&#235;rin&#235;. 
Zbardhja e k&#235;saj ngjarjeje po mbahet peng nga pozita shtet&#235;rore, mbase p&#235;r ta p&#235;rdorur si mjergull e p&#235;r t'u fshehur pas saj. Hetimi i k&#235;saj ngjarjeje, zbulimi i autor&#235;ve dhe nxjerrja e tyre p&#235;rpara p&#235;rgjegjsis&#235; ligjore, vlersohet nga specialist&#235;t si nj&#235; proces q&#235; pa mundim mund t&#235; zbardh&#235; enigmat. Tashm&#235; anija Kateri i Rad&#235;s &#235;sht&#235; nxjerr&#235; nga fundi i detit dhe ruhet si prov&#235; materiale. Anija ushtarake Sibila gjithashtu ruhet si prov&#235; materiale. Nj&#235; pjes&#235; e viktimave gjithashtu jan&#235; nxjer&#235; bashk&#235; me anijen. Kapiteni i anijes &#235;sht&#235; gjithashtu n&#235;n hetimin e pal&#235;s italiane. Shum&#235; d&#235;shmitar&#235; t&#235; ngjarjes t&#235; pranish&#235;m n&#235; udh&#235;timin tragjik mund&#235;n t&#235; shp&#235;tonin dhe mund t&#235; d&#235;shmojn&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; gjitha etapat e hetimit. 
Menaxher&#235;t q&#235; organizuan udh&#235;timin tragjik jo vet&#235;m q&#235; njihen, por sot l&#235;vizin lirsh&#235;m dhe sot shpenzojn&#235; shumat marramend&#235;se n&#235; lireta q&#235; p&#235;rfituan nga viktimat e tyre. 
Nj&#235; vit m&#235; par&#235; Presidenti Berisha k&#235;rkoi hetim nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tar p&#235;r zbardhjen e tragjedis&#235;, por q&#235; nuk u mb&#235;shtet nga Kryeministri i Qeveris&#235; s&#235; Pajtimit Komb&#235;tar. Pse?...! Megjith&#235; k&#235;to, edhe pse ka kaluar nj&#235; vit, askush nuk &#235;sht&#235; &#231;uar para drejt&#235;sis&#235;. Prokuroria e Vlor&#235;s mbase e ka klasifikuar si &#231;&#235;shtje t&#235; dor&#235;s s&#235; dyt&#235;. Pse sot organi i prokuroris&#235; dhe qeveria nuk sqarojn&#235; &#231;&#235;shtjet e m&#235;poshtme ;-Kush e organizoi ikjen e vlonjat&#235;ve, kush u mori parat&#235; e udh&#235;timit, me &#231;'anije u b&#235; nisja dhe pse d&#235;shtoi udh&#235;timi pa mb&#235;rritur n&#235; Sazan?-Kush grabiti anijen Kateri i Rad&#235;s n&#235; Sarand&#235; dhe si u riorganizua udh&#235;timi tragjik? Kush e organizoi ekuipazhin p&#235;r lundrim dhe &#231;far&#235; roli kan&#235; patur?-N&#235; xhepat e kujt shkuan parat&#235; e viktimave por edhe t&#235; t&#235; mbijetuarve, pjestar&#235; n&#235; at&#235; ikje tragjike?-&#199;'lidhje kan&#235; patur e kan&#235; organizator&#235;t e atij udh&#235;timi me spektrin e politik&#235;s shqiptare?-K&#235;to e t&#235; dh&#235;na t&#235; tjera nuk mund t&#235; marrin p&#235;rgjigje pa zbuluar lidhjet q&#235; kan&#235; egzistuar e egzistojn&#235; nd&#235;rmjet organizator&#235;ve real&#235; t&#235; tragjedis&#235; dhe segmenteve t&#235; prokuroris&#235; e gjykat&#235;s s&#235; rrethit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s.-Pse nuk ndjehet shoqata Viktimat e Otrantos p&#235;r zbardhjen e t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;s t&#235; pakt&#235;n n&#235; at&#235; mas&#235; sa i d&#235;gjohet z&#235;ri n&#235; sh&#235;rbimet e turpshme q&#235; i b&#235;n qeveris&#235; s&#235; Fatos Nanos? 
Kush &#235;sht&#235; i interesuar p&#235;r varrosjen e &#231;&#235;shtjes penale p&#235;r tragjedin&#235; e Otrantos? Neglizhenca dhe injorimi i k&#235;saj ngjrjeje sot &#235;sht&#235; i hapur. Gazeta jon&#235; do ta thyej&#235; heshtjen. Ne nuk mund t&#235; heshtim para dhunimit t&#235; dhimbjes s&#235; madhe. K&#235;t&#235; dhimbje pasi e shfryt&#235;zuan paturpsisht disa politikan&#235; kriminel&#235;, sot nga karriget i kan&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; shkelmin e nuk merren m&#235; me t&#235;. Ustallar&#235;t e hetimit me sa duket kan&#235; marr&#235; urdh&#235;r p&#235;r ta hedhur t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;n n&#235; terrin e historis&#235;... Por vras&#235;sit e Otrantos nuk mund t&#235; fshihen! Ata nuk kan&#235; asnj&#235; mund&#235;si t&#235; zhdukin provat e krimit. K&#235;to prova patjet&#235;r nj&#235; dit&#235; do t'i v&#235;n&#235; para drejt&#235;sis&#235;. Duke filluar nga shkrimi pasardh&#235;s, ne do t&#235; mundohemi t&#235; hedhim drit&#235; mbi vras&#235;sit e Otrantos.

----------


## PORTI_05

Shteti ishte human me popullin e vet, por nuk kishte pse te ishte me te inkriminuarit 

-Vlora viktime e shpifjeve

-Rebelimi ne duart e mashtruesve profesioniste 

Ndryshimet me acarimin e gjendjes, daljen e njer&#235;zve n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235; p&#235;r parat&#235; e humbura, me dat&#235; 5 shkurt '97, shkova n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Q&#235;llimi ishte p&#235;r t&#235; mbledhur informacionet e nevojshme p&#235;r lidhjet e ushtarak&#235;ve tan&#235; me firmat, gjendja morale dhe psikologjike e tyre n&#235; k&#235;to momente, gadishm&#235;rin&#235; e reparteve, p&#235;r tu mbrojtur nga ndonj&#235; sulm i mundsh&#235;m, sepse t&#235; dh&#235;na t&#235; pav&#235;rtetuara kishim p&#235;r k&#235;rkesa p&#235;r arm&#235;, nga individ&#235; t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235;, p&#235;r tendenc&#235;n p&#235;r t&#235; rr&#235;mbyer ndonj&#235; anije dhe p&#235;r t&#235; ikur, n&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;si p&#235;r t&#235; par&#235; se deri ku mund t&#235; shkonte acarimi i popullit dhe se a kishte lidhje kjo me repartet tona, pasi e dinim mir&#235; se shum&#235; oficera ishin lidhur me firmat rentiere n&#235;p&#235;rmjet shitjes s&#235; sht&#235;pive dhe futjen te firmat t&#235; parave, shum&#235; kishin futur kursimet e tyre, dhe se disa nga k&#235;ta b&#235;nin menaxhimin n&#235;p&#235;r k&#235;to firma etj. 
Arsye m&#235; e fort&#235; q&#235; shkova n&#235; Vlor&#235; q&#235; edhe nj&#235; informacion q&#235; m&#235; mora b&#235;nte fjal&#235; p&#235;r deklarimin e Tritan Shehu n&#235; nj&#235; mbledhje me partin&#235; n&#235; rreth, se Gjallica falimentoi, deklarat&#235; kjo e b&#235;r&#235; nj&#235; dit&#235; m&#235; par&#235; se Fitim G&#235;rxhalliu ta b&#235;nte publike. Kjo deklarat&#235;, tep&#235;r implikuese p&#235;r PD e b&#235;r&#235; nga politikani udh&#235;heq&#235;s i PD q&#235; as nj&#235; karrocieri nuk i falet, acaroi shum&#235; gjendjen e cila ndikoi edhe n&#235; ambientet ushtarake. Prandaj shkova n&#235; Vlor&#235;. U njojta me situat&#235;n dhe ajo ishte shum&#235; e acaruar edhe n&#235; repartet tona. Informova lart, gjendjen psikologjike t&#235; kuadrove q&#235; ishte tep&#235;r e r&#235;nduar. Ata shpreheshin kund&#235;r deklarimit t&#235; Tritanit dhe p&#235;r at&#235; q&#235; p&#235;rse &#235;sht&#235; lejuar t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; nj&#235; deklarim t&#235; till&#235;... 
Me dat&#235; 6.II.97 dol&#235;n n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235; shum&#235; njer&#235;z q&#235; b&#235;rtitnin p&#235;r parat&#235; e tyre tashm&#235; t&#235; humbura. U doli nj&#235; grup polic&#235;sh p&#235;rpara por ato ja mbath&#235;n n&#235;n bresh&#235;rimin e goditjeve me gur&#235; nga turma e cila ju dogji edhe dy makina p&#235;rpara komisariatit. Me dat&#235; 8.II.97 largohet nga detyra z. Sokol Mulosmani dhe vjen z. Agim Shehu me Arben Prrenjasi p&#235;r t&#235; marr&#235; drejtimin e Rendit n&#235; Vlor&#235;. 
N&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235;t e qytetit dilnin shum&#235; t&#235; rinj dhe b&#235;nin thirrje q&#235; me dat&#235;n 10 t&#235; dilnin te Sheshi i Flamurit p&#235;r miting t&#235; madh. Nga ana tjet&#235;r, z.A.Shehu pruri nga rrethet e tjera, af&#235;r 750 polic&#235; dhe donte q&#235; me k&#235;ta t&#235; p&#235;rballonte situat&#235;n dhe t&#235; shp&#235;rndante turmat. N&#235; Vlor&#235; erdhi edhe Xhahit Xhaferri dhe u vu n&#235; krye t&#235; SH.I.K.-ut. Ai shoq&#235;rohej nga nj&#235; grup oficerash t&#235; SH.I.K.-ut q&#235; nuk sh&#235;rbenin n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Dat&#235; 10 n&#235; or&#235;t e para t&#235; m&#235;ngjesit, mora takim me zotin A. Shehu n&#235; Rend dhe e pyeta se si do t&#235; vepronte sot, me ata q&#235; do t&#235; dilnin n&#235; miting. M&#235; thot&#235; se do t'i shp&#235;rndaj me forc&#235;, pa p&#235;rdorur arm&#235;. Policia ishte me shkopinj gome dhe me mburoja, t&#235; paarmatosur. Edhe n&#235; takimin me Xhahit Xhaferrin, po k&#235;t&#235; p&#235;rgjigje mora, shp&#235;rndarjen e turmave. Xhahiti qe m&#235; agresiv akoma. Me t&#235; dy nuk isha dakord p&#235;r p&#235;rdorimin e policis&#235; dhe ja u shpreha mendimin tim. Ju thash&#235;: Populli i Vlor&#235;s, nga natyra &#235;sht&#235; shum&#235; agresiv jo m&#235; tani q&#235; e ka nj&#235; shkak terreni t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; miting, mos nxirrni polic&#235;, aq m&#235; tep&#235;r q&#235; jan&#235; edhe jo vlonjat&#235; do t'u shtoni acarimin, p&#235;r ata ne jemi hajdut&#235;t e parave, kjo ka dit&#235; q&#235; thuhet n&#235; Vlor&#235;, neve t&#235; mbrojm&#235; institucionet dhe kaq, nuk na duhet se &#231;'b&#235;jn&#235; n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235; . T&#235; dy nuk ishin dakord me mendimet e mia. Gjat&#235; koh&#235;s n&#235; p&#235;rplasje midis policis&#235; dhe turmave, ku dominonin moshat e reja, u ula pran&#235; xhamis&#235; s&#235; Vlor&#235;s, aty ku b&#235; edhe p&#235;rplasja m&#235; e madhe. Pash&#235; shum&#235; polic&#235;, t&#235; plagosur me gur&#235;, t&#235; cil&#235;t po vet njer&#235;z nga turmat i merrnin dhe i mjekonin te kisha katolike aty pran&#235;... Kjo p&#235;rplasje zgjati vet&#235;m 7-8 minuta. Polic&#235;t u shp&#235;rndan&#235; n&#235;p&#235;r lagjet p&#235;rreth qytetit dhe shum&#235; prej tyre u strehuan n&#235;p&#235;r sht&#235;pit&#235; vlonjate t&#235; cilat i vesh&#235;n me rroba civile dhe i nis&#235;n p&#235;r n&#235; qytetet e tyre. Nj&#235; pjes&#235; u ngujuan n&#235; godin&#235;n e rendit ku vazhdoi goditja me gura, e nd&#235;rsjellt&#235; deri n&#235; mbr&#235;mje. 
Ishin m&#235; t&#235; shumt&#235; qytetar&#235;t q&#235; shprehnin dhimbje p&#235;r policin se ata q&#235; e goditnin at&#235;. K&#235;t&#235; situat&#235;, pak a shum&#235; pozitive, megjith&#235; informacionet e sakta q&#235; merrte, shteti nuk e p&#235;rfilli dhe nuk e &#231;'fryt&#235;zoi n&#235; favor t&#235; tij! 
Por ato qe e percaktonin zhvillimin e ngjarjeve ishin thashethemet qe fabrikoheshin ne zyra te posa&#231;me te Partise Socialiste apo Forumit per Demokraci. Vlora po binte viktim&#235; e shpifjes. Ishin shfaqur mashtrues profesioniste. 
Situata brenda reparteve, pothuajse u shpartallua fare. Oficerat vinin n&#235; pun&#235; dhe deri sa iknin n&#235; sht&#235;pi, vet&#235;m p&#235;r fajdet, rr&#235;mujat, mitingjet dhe ato q&#235; thuheshin atje; flisnin n&#235;p&#235;r zyrat e tyre. Ishin plot&#235;sisht dakord me ato q&#235; b&#235;heshin dhe thuheshin n&#235; rrug&#235; dhe shanin vet&#235;m, Posht&#235; qeveria dhe Posht&#235; parlamenti sa nuk thoshin n&#235;p&#235;r repart. U arrit deri aty sa nje oficer madhor M.I, par shum&#235; oficerave t&#235; vet u shpreh neve rrim&#235; si gomari k&#235;tu, nuk dalim jasht&#235; me turmat por rrim&#235; kot k&#235;tu etj. Sherbimet e ndryshme t&#235; rojeve, n&#235;p&#235;r reparte , pothuajse nuk b&#235;heshin. Kjo gjendje ju raportua M.M. me holl&#235;si dhe ju k&#235;rkua q&#235; t&#235; d&#235;rgonte ekipe oficerash nga qendra n&#235; baz&#235;. Erdh&#235;n shefi i shtabit &#199;enga, bile me nj&#235; ekip Erdhi Piro Lutaj me policin&#235; ushtarake.... 
Erdhi Vladimir Barjami dhe b&#235;ri di&#231;ka p&#235;r rritjen e moralit dhe fillimin e pun&#235;s n&#235;p&#235;r reparte marrjen e masave mbrojt&#235;se por qe e pamjaftueshme. E &#231;'mund t&#235; b&#235;nte nj&#235; i vet&#235;m... 
SH.I.K. i Vlor&#235;s, n&#235; mas&#235;n 90% nuk dilte n&#235; pun&#235;. T&#235; ardhurit me gjith&#235; sakrificat q&#235; b&#235;nin nuk arrinin t&#235; mblidhnin informacionin e plot&#235; sepse nuk kishin njohjen dhe lidhjet e duhura n&#235; Vlor&#235;. 
-Me dat&#235; 10.II.97, n&#235; dark&#235; mora vesh se te xhamia, gjat&#235; p&#235;rplasjes s&#235; popullit me policin&#235;, u vra nj&#235; person me emrin Artur Rustemi. P&#235;r mua kjo qe e habitshme, sepse isha vet&#235; atje dhe nuk d&#235;gjova asnj&#235; t&#235; sht&#235;n&#235; dhe nuk pash&#235; asnj&#235; t&#235; shtrir&#235;, t&#235; vdekur. Megjithat&#235;, ai ishte vrar&#235; dhe t&#235; nes&#235;rmen do t&#235; organizohej nj&#235; varrim madh&#235;shtor. Ashtu u b&#235;, varrimi qe i madh, me pjes&#235;marrje t&#235; madhe t&#235; popullit dhe pothuajse, u kthye n&#235; miting ku nga fol&#235;sit u akuzua, n&#235; fillim &#235;sht&#235; vrar&#235; nga xhamia dhe m&#235; von&#235; &#235;sht&#235; vrar&#235; nga policia. N&#235; Vlor&#235; u hap mendimi se i vrari ishte aktivist i PD. Un&#235; nuk e kam njohur fare. Nga t&#235; dh&#235;nat e marra n&#235; Vlor&#235;, na doli se, Arturi ishte vrar&#235; me nj&#235; plumb n&#235; shpatull... 
Policia jo vet&#235;m ishte pa arm&#235;, por ishte e t&#235;ra p&#235;rball&#235; turmave t&#235; cilat e paralizuan at&#235; p&#235;r disa minuta dhe e shpartalluan at&#235;: n&#235; varrim, miting, nuk kishte asnj&#235; fol&#235;s nga PD-ja... 
-Me dat&#235; 12.II.97 n&#235; mitingun e m&#235;ngjesit te Sheshi i Flamurit, doli maska e par&#235;-Zani Caushi-i ardhur nga Greqia. Nj&#235; dit&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; doli maska tjet&#235;r-ajo e Albert Shytit edhe ky i ardhur nga Greqia. Maskat u shtuan si k&#235;rpudhat... 
N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; dit&#235; u shfaq&#235;n p&#235;r her&#235; t&#235; par&#235; politikan&#235;t nga qendra-Neritan Ceka, Sk&#235;nder Gjinushi, Paskal Milo. 
Gjat&#235; 10 dit&#235;shit t&#235; dyt&#235; t&#235; shkurtit 97, filloi politizimi i popullit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. Filluan t&#235; b&#235;hen planet p&#235;r veprimet e m&#235;tejshme p&#235;r p&#235;rfitimet politike deri n&#235; merrjen e pushtetit. Si rezultat, neve na ra n&#235; dor&#235; dometh&#235;n&#235; t&#235; dh&#235;na t&#235; sakta p&#235;r qellime sulmi ndaj institucioneve dhe kryesisht SH.I.K. si mbajt&#235;s i dokumentave. Sulmi i Bashkis&#235; u b&#235; gjat&#235; k&#235;tij 10 dit&#235;shi dhe u dogj&#235;n kryesisht,zyrat e dokumentacionit (kadastra, gjendja civile) etj. I pari q&#235; hyri me ur&#235; zjarri ishte Allushi pas tij shp&#235;rthyen t&#235; tjer&#235;t, aty u q&#235;llua edhe me arm&#235; deri sa u hoq ushtari q&#235; ruante bashkin&#235; dhe u plagos me gur&#235; oficeri i tij... 
Shteti po tregohej human ne qendrimin e tij ndaj turmave dhe mir&#235; b&#235;ri. Por ai nuk kishte pse te mbante t&#235; njejtin qendrim ndaj krereve te identifikuar si njerez te sherbimeve politike ideologjike komuniste per veprimtari antikushtetuese si dhe p&#235;r prezencen e infiltrimeve agjenturore nga shtetet fqinj&#235;. 
Ketu mendoj eshte gabimi fatal qe ky segment krijues dhe spekullues i revoltes nuk u ve&#231;ua, nuk u godit. Po pse ndodhi kjo? Shume shpjegime mund te jepen , por asnjerit qe ka qen&#235; deshmimtar i ketyre ngjarjeve nuk do t'i ngopet shpirti. 
Por le te vazhdojme kronologjin&#235;... 
Sulmi i depove t&#235; ushtris&#235; p&#235;r armatosjen e popullit 

Plani i formimit t&#235; zon&#235;s par&#235; operative t&#235; koh&#235;s s&#235; luft&#235;s 

Plani i kalimit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s nga pjesa tjet&#235;r e qyteteve dhe sidomos ndaj Tiran&#235;s duke ngritur barikada n&#235; rrug&#235;n q&#235; lidhet me Fierin dhe Ballshin nd&#235;rsa me Himar&#235;n ishte rrug&#235; e lir&#235;... 

Na ra ne n&#235; dor&#235; lista e njer&#235;zve q&#235; do t&#235; asgj&#235;soheshin... 
P&#235;r t&#235; gjitha k&#235;to, shteti, ishte i mir&#235;informuar n&#235; koh&#235;n e duhur dhe gjykoj se i kishte mund&#235;sit&#235; ta parandalonte.... 

Ja disa holl&#235;si

1.Rreth datave 17-18 shkurt 97, kur situata filloi t&#235; eg&#235;rsohet, n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; rinj dilnin t&#235; armatosur, shum&#235; maska, kishin filluar t&#235; b&#235;heshin vrasje me motive hakmarrje, k&#235;shtu q&#235; qytetar&#235; t&#235; shumt&#235;, t&#235; trembur po rralloheshin n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235;, n&#235; mitingje. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; koh&#235; filluan t&#235; b&#235;hen k&#235;rc&#235;nime, direkte dhe me an&#235; letrash k&#235;rc&#235;nuese p&#235;r ata q&#235; nuk donin t&#235; dilnin n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235; dhe masa kryesore q&#235; mor&#235;n organizator&#235;t, ishte prurja e nj&#235; grupi t&#235; madh t&#235; rinjsh nga fshati t&#235; cil&#235;t dol&#235;n n&#235; krye t&#235; turmave t&#235; cil&#235;t u b&#235;n&#235; shum&#235; agresiv. Dit&#235;n q&#235; u sulmua porti dhe u mbyll aktivitetii tij, ishte e v&#235;shtir&#235; t&#235; shihje fytyra t&#235; njhura vlonjate qytetare, ishin ky kontigjent i prur&#235; nga fshati dhe shpreheshin hapur-Kemi marr&#235; vendim q&#235; t&#235; mbyllet porti, nuk duam ushqime, t&#235; t&#235;r&#235; do t&#235; vdesin sa t&#235; rr&#235;zojn&#235; malok&#235;t nga pushteti, Shqip&#235;rin&#235; e ka drejtuar Vlora dhe Vlora do ta drejtoj . 

Pak p&#235;r sulmin ndaj SH.I.K.-ut

Informacioni q&#235; do t&#235; sulmohet SH.I.K.-u na erdhi qysh me dat&#235;n 25 shkurt 97. Informuam lart, Nga Gazi Dede u dha urdh&#235;ri T&#235; mbroni objektin dhe dokumentat deri n&#235; fund, qoft&#235; edhe me jet&#235;n tuaj . N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; nat&#235; n&#235; mos gaboj erdhi n&#235; Vlor&#235; z.Bujar Rona. Nj&#235; grup djemsh i b&#235;n&#235; prit&#235; por n&#235; makin&#235; gjet&#235;n shoferin dhe nj&#235; inspektor t&#235; SH.I.K.-ut sepse Bujari n&#235; k&#235;to momente ishte n&#235; zyr&#235;. Ata t&#235; dy pasi i rrah&#235;n, donin ti vrisnin por dalja nga pallatet p&#235;rreth b&#235;ri q&#235; t&#235; mos vriteshin. Bujari u largua me urgjenc&#235;. Megjith&#235;se, nga data 24 e prapa, SH.I.K.-u kishte dal&#235; jasht&#235; loje, ata i lan aty?!?! 
Me dat&#235; 28 rreth or&#235;s 18: 30 minuta n&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; qytetin filluan krismat e arm&#235;ve. P&#235;rpara universitetitu grumbulluan shum&#235; njer&#235;z ku pjesa m&#235; e madhe e tyre ishin t&#235; armatosur. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; koh&#235;, nga thell&#235;sia e qytetit te universiteti erdh&#235;n dy makina me targa t&#235; Lushnj&#235;s dhe t&#235; Fierit. Nga makinat zbrit&#235;n 6-7 veta dhe u drejtuan p&#235;r te shkall&#235;t e godin&#235;s. Aty improvizuan nj&#235; sherr midis tyre, nj&#235;ri nxori nj&#235; thik&#235;, nj&#235; tjet&#235;r u shtri n&#235;p&#235;r shkall&#235;, turma b&#235;rtiti me t&#235; madhe, grupi u ngrit i plot&#235;, hip&#235;n n&#235; makin&#235; dhe me shpejt&#235;si u drejtuan nga godina e SH.I.K.-ut. At&#235;here, dikush b&#235;rtiti: Shikoni, duan t&#235; nxjerrin grevist&#235;t, t&#235; SH.I.K.-ut . Menj&#235;her&#235; u vendos te hyrja, porta e godinm&#235;s, nj&#235; makin&#235; riportab&#235;l. Turma u b&#235; kaq e madhe para godin&#235;s sa po t&#235; thuash 20.000 vet&#235;, them se jan&#235; pak. N&#235; k&#235;to momente, un&#235; ngjitem n&#235; zyr&#235;n e pun&#235;s, te policia ushtarake, mbi Kuzbaba dhe lidhem me telefon me njerzit brenda godin&#235;s s&#235; SH.I.K.-ut. Nga brenda m&#235; thon&#235; i jan&#235; rrethuar nga nj&#235; turm&#235; e madhe e cila po shtie me arm&#235; ndaj nesh, nuk dim&#235; &#231;'t&#235; b&#235;jm&#235;. 
K&#235;rkoi n&#235; telefon shefin e tyre, i cili m&#235; thot&#235; se me gjysm&#235;n e efektivit po shkoi p&#235;r t&#235; pushuar. E v&#235; n&#235; dijeni se &#231;'po ndodhte me godin&#235;n dhe njerzit e tij. Pasi shprehu habin&#235;.... u kthye por nuk arriti t&#235; hynte nga turma e madhe... U lidha me M.M. e vura n&#235; dijeni. Ministri m&#235; thot&#235; se do t&#235; v&#235; n&#235; dijeni Komandantin e P&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m 
N&#235; kapitenerin&#235; e portit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s, punonin apo edhe vazhdojn&#235; t&#235; punojn&#235; oficera t&#235; lidhur ngusht&#235; me kontraband&#235;n vlonjate, por edhe shum&#235; t&#235; mbuluar nga drejtuesit kryesor&#235; t&#235; flot&#235;s, Edmond Zhupani, Muharrem Kusani, &#199;apajev File, Fitim Halili t&#235; cil&#235;t n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; aktivitet bandit&#235;sh, kishin pjes&#235;n e luanit si ish kapiteni i portit Agim Breshani, oficerat G&#235;zim Shabani, Kingji, Astrit Muho, Sendi Hasani edhe ndonj&#235; tjet&#235;r. 
Pra me k&#235;t&#235; tuf&#235; oficerash t&#235; cil&#235;t sh&#235;rbenin, apo edhe sh&#235;rbejn&#235; n&#235; drejtim t&#235; Flot&#235;s si n&#235; Tiran&#235; dhe n&#235; Vlor&#235;, n&#235;p&#235;r anijet e baz&#235;s s&#235; Vlor&#235;s dhe n&#235; kapitenerin&#235; e portit, a mund t&#235; mendohet q&#235; t&#235; bllokohet kontrabanda detare e t&#235; gjith&#235; llojeve t&#235; saj n&#235; Vlor&#235;, me gjith&#235; mund&#235;sit&#235; leht&#235;suese q&#235; jep gjiu i mbyllur i Vlor&#235;s? Kurr&#235; jo. 
Edhe kur Sokol Mulosmani b&#235;ri bllokimin e motoskaf&#235;ve n&#235; gjiun e vog&#235;l t&#235; Rradhim&#235;s, nga Tirana, komanda dhe shtabi i Flot&#235;s, u b&#235;n&#235; planet q&#235; anijet e vogla t&#235; Sajanit, Koterat sirilues, t&#235; qendronin n&#235; Rradhim&#235; dhe jepeshin arsye nga m&#235; t&#235; ndryshmet. Por q&#235;llimi i vet&#235;m ishte lirimi i skafeve t&#235; kontraband&#235;s sepse nuk kishin burr&#235;ri ti thoshin Sokolit ti lironte skafet dhe b&#235;nin nga k&#235;to plane gjoja tep&#235;r t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme p&#235;r Flot&#235;n... E pra me k&#235;ta epror&#235; e vart&#235;s, nuk mund t&#235; zbatohej ligji dhe urdh&#235;rat q&#235; jepeshin p&#235;r frenimin e kontraband&#235;s. Edhe kur dilte ndonj&#235; anije luftarake nga Sajani p&#235;r t&#235; bllokuar motoskaf&#235;t me klandestin&#235;, ose pritej ose merrte honorarin e tij dhe skafi vazhdonte rrug&#235;n e tij. B&#235;ri disa p&#235;rpjekje dhe bllokoi disa motoskafe, komandant Ladi (Vladimir Bojani) por ato u liruan me urdh&#235;r nga lart dhe Ladit i h&#235;ngr&#235;n koh&#235;n, u arrit sa ta d&#235;rgonin deri n&#235; gjykat&#235; etj etj.... 
Shum&#235; oficera aktiv apo ish oficera ishin t&#235; lidhur me firmat rentiere ku kishin v&#235;n&#235; kursimet e tyre t&#235; cil&#235;t kishin pushtuar zyrat e k&#235;tyre firmave dhe propagandonin fitimet e m&#235;dha pa b&#235;r&#235; shum&#235; pun&#235;. &#199;menduria naive dhe sidomos n&#235; Vlor&#235; q&#235; u m&#235;suan t&#235; jetonin dhe pasuroheshin me kontraband&#235;, pa pun&#235; t&#235; ndershme, p&#235;rfshir&#235; dhe shum&#235; oficera aktiv t&#235; flot&#235;s. Kjo situat&#235; ishte e leverdisshme dhe u shfryt&#235;zua nga antishteti nga ata q&#235; p&#235;r pak pushtet per son al digjnin &#231;do gj&#235;, mjafton t&#235; uleshin n&#235; ato karrige pavar&#235;sisht tok&#235;s s&#235; djegur q&#235; e rrethonte... 
N&#235; dhjetor 96 janr 97 u l&#235;kunden themelet e rentiereve. Qyteti filloi t&#235; ziente nga gjithfar&#235;lloj thashethemesh, g&#235;njeshtrash nga m&#235; t&#235; trashat dhe p&#235;r &#231;udi populli i Vlor&#235;s t&#235; gjitha i besonte. 
Dit&#235;t e para t&#235; shkurtit 97, filluan t&#235; dalin grupet e para t&#235; njer&#235;zve, kryesisht nga lagjet e Skel&#235;s dhe &#199;oles, m&#235; t&#235; lidhurit me trafik&#235;t e kontraband&#235;n por edhe humb&#235;sit m&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dhenj n&#235; firmat rentiere dhe midis tyre gjeje Brokajt, Allush&#235;t, Petroshat&#235;t, t&#235; cil&#235;t ishin t&#235; pak&#235;naqur nga sasia superike numerike e njer&#235;zve t&#235; grumbulluar dhe k&#235;rkesat e tyre ======== vet&#235;m te duam parat tona . Filluan traktet e para jo vet&#235;m parat&#235; por edhe shtetin , t&#235; p&#235;rmbyset shteti diktatorial etj, por n&#235; fillim k&#235;to ngel&#235;n t&#235; ve&#231;uar si ai z&#235;ri i holl&#235; n&#235; err&#235;sir&#235;, deri m&#235; 10 shkurt, kur drejtuesit e asaj ===== t&#235; policis&#235;, z.A.Shehu, A.Prrenjasi, Xh.Xhaferri, organizuan policin&#235; e cila u p&#235;rplas me popullin dhe u shkat&#235;rrua plot&#235;sisht. Kjo u erdhi sipas d&#235;shir&#235;s s&#235; xhelozve u doli atyre n&#235; takim. Qysh at&#235; nat&#235; u mor&#235;n skafet nga Rradhima dhe t&#235; nes&#235;rmen filloi aktiviteti klandestin me p&#235;rmasa t&#235; m&#235;dha. &#199;do dit&#235; dhe nat&#235;, niseshin nga 20 deri 30 motoskafe p&#235;r n&#235; brigjet italiane. Duhej fituar koha e humbur dhe duheshin z&#235;vend&#235;suar parat&#235; e humbura... &#199;do dit&#235;, n&#235; or&#235;n 8-9 te tre motoskaf&#235;t e vil&#235;s s&#235; Brokajve, ju pastroheshin leshterik&#235;t dhe b&#235;heshin gati motorat p&#235;r lundrim tjet&#235;r. 
Pushteti lokal nuk dihej se ku ishte, ishin zhdukur nga Vlora me gjith&#235; familjet. Edhe nj&#235; tentativ&#235; q&#235; u b&#235; nga qendra me t&#235; d&#235;rguar t&#235; posa&#231;&#235;m, edhe ai nuk u pa ato tre apo kat&#235;r dit&#235; qendrimi n&#235; Vlor&#235;, se ku ishte. Patjet&#235;r rrinte i fshehur nga frika. Pushteti u boshatis 100%. Nga segmentet shtet&#235;rore, vepronte vet&#235;m SH.I.K.-u por edhe ai shum&#235; i vak&#235;t edhe p&#235;r at&#235; q&#235; kishte fuqin&#235; ligjore t&#235; ekzekutimit... Me dat&#235; 12 shkurt doli n&#235; shesh maska e par&#235; por e mir&#235;njohur nga vlonjat&#235;t, ajo e Zani Caushit, i porsaardhur nga Greqia. N&#235;p&#235;r Vlor&#235; thoshin: Esht&#235; Zani Caushi, e ka liruar greku dhe e ka d&#235;rguar te ne p&#235;r t&#235; na ndihmuar (Zani &#235;sht&#235; d&#235;nuar n&#235; Greqi me 101 vjet burg....) 
Dy dit&#235; m&#235; von&#235; dol&#235;n nj&#235; grup maskash t&#235; tjera me Albert Shytin edhe ky i ardhur nga Greqia. Por kjo qe e pamjaftueshme. K&#235;to maska nuk mund t&#235; jepnin drejtimin politik k&#235;rkesore t&#235; turmave prandaj me urgjenc&#235; u d&#235;rgua lideri komunist dhe i gjithpushtetsh&#235;m Zabit Brokaj i cili menj&#235;her&#235; u hodh n&#235; aktivitet duke mbledhur militant&#235;t e Enverit, nat&#235;n por edhe dit&#235;n, u b&#235;n&#235; planet p&#235;r drejtimin e turm&#235;s dhe parrullat q&#235; do t&#235; p&#235;rdoreshin ku parrulla duam parat tona doli n&#235; plan t&#235; dyt&#235;, n&#235; plan t&#235; par&#235; dol&#235;n parrullat posht&#235; qeveria, parlamenti, presidenti dhe me zbarkimin n&#235; sheshin e flamurit t&#235; Sk&#235;nder Gjinushit, Neritan Cek&#235;s, Paskal Milos, Anastas Angjelit, u ngrit&#235;n simbolet serbe t&#235; tre gishtave dhe u arrit deri aty sa n&#235; shesh t&#235; th&#235;rritnin nuk njohim Shqip&#235;rin&#235;, duam Italin&#235;; Vlora n&#235; var&#235;sin&#235; Italiane etj. Turmat b&#235;rtisnin pro k&#235;tyre thirrjeve antikomb&#235;tare, pavar&#235;sisht se n&#235; mes t&#235; turmave kishte edhe shum&#235; individ&#235; q&#235; nuk ishin dakord por kishin frik&#235; t&#235; kund&#235;rshtonin se dihej pastaj se &#231;'mund t&#235; p&#235;sonin. N&#235; k&#235;to dit&#235; m&#235; vinin n&#235; mend p&#235;rcaktimet e Nolit t&#235; madh p&#235;r vlonjat&#235;t dhe n&#235; t&#235;r&#235;si p&#235;r popullin, kur thot&#235;: P&#235;rralla e bariut, i cili, i d&#235;shp&#235;ruar nga shenjtor&#235;t i ndezi nj&#235; qiri dhe i k&#235;rkoi ndihm&#235;, djallit, &#235;sht&#235; tipik&#235;risht shqiptare. Kur rreziku &#235;sht&#235; i madh dhe shpresa e humbur, shp&#235;timi &#235;sht&#235; i mir&#235; ngado q&#235; t&#235; vij; dhe n&#235; or&#235;t e zeza t&#235; mjerimit, shqiptari &#235;sht&#235; pagan i thjesht&#235;, dhe hedh nga nj&#235; grusht temjan n&#235; &#231;do altar t&#235; &#231;do per&#235;ndie q&#235; i ka d&#235;gjuar emrin . Gjykoi se populli i Vlor&#235;s nuk kishte mb&#235;rritur n&#235; at&#235; gjendje q&#235; t&#235; k&#235;rkonte shp&#235;tim nga djajt, por ja q&#235; ai e b&#235;ri, shkoi pas djajve me ose pa maska... 
Shteti n&#235; vend q&#235; t&#235; hidhej n&#235; aktivitet, t&#235; jepte nj&#235; zgjidhje politike problemit, sepse n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; koh&#235; k&#235;rkesat ekonomike kishin dal&#235; n&#235; plan t&#235; dyt&#235; dhe ato politike ishin t&#235; parat, heshti, ju la dor&#235; t&#235; lir&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; kund&#235;rshtar&#235;ve politik&#235;, t&#235; hidhnin themelet n&#235; Vlor&#235; dhe t&#235;r&#235; jugun. Sot, ish pushtetar&#235;t, mund t&#235; shoq&#235;rohen dhe t&#235; thon&#235; se nuk e dinin situat&#235;n, por k&#235;tu g&#235;njejm&#235; veten dhe t&#235; tjer&#235;t. Situata njihej fare mir&#235; se planet filluan t&#235; b&#235;hen n&#235; kafenet&#235;, se si do t&#235; sulmoheshin depot e ushtris&#235;, se si do t&#235; formohej zona e par&#235; operative e koh&#235;s s&#235; E. Hoxh&#235;s-Vlor&#235;-P&#235;rmet, q&#235; do t&#235; ekzekutoheshin ata persona q&#235; mbronin shtetin, duhej shthurja e reparteve t&#235; marin&#235;s n&#235; Vlor&#235; etj megjith&#235;se, nga ministria e Mbrojtjes u d&#235;rguan grupe oficerash, grupi i drejtuat nga &#199;apajev File q&#235; u ra rrotull reparteve por edhe klubeve t&#235; Vlor&#235;s dhe si&#231; e gjeti e la ushtrin&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235;, por u d&#235;rgua edhe z.Piro Lutaj, ish oficer sigurimi q&#235; Zhulali i dha drejtimin e Policis&#235; Ushtarake, i cili erdhi p&#235;r t&#235; marr&#235; masat p&#235;r mbrojtjen e depove dhe reparteve n&#235; Vlor&#235;, por jo vet&#235;m q&#235; gjith&#235; muajin, nuk b&#235;ri asgj&#235;, por t&#235; b&#235;nte p&#235;rshtypje se m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;informuar p&#235;r ato pak pun&#235; q&#235; b&#235;nte shteti ishin kund&#235;rshtar&#235;t e shtetit. Natyrisht, zanati i vjet&#235;r dhe miqt&#235; e vjet&#235;r, nuk harrohen por ndihmohen. Nga z.Piro dhe miqt&#235; e tij n&#235; Vlor&#235;, vum&#235; edhe makinat e ushtris&#235; n&#235; dispozicion t&#235; anetareve te komitetit, natyrisht kundrejt pages&#235;s. 
P&#235;r k&#235;to merita, nga Zabiti u shp&#235;rblye duke u b&#235;r&#235; drejtori i p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m i Policis&#235; Ushtarake... 
Duhej q&#235; populli i Vlor&#235;s t&#235; eg&#235;rsohej n&#235; maksimum, t&#235; arrihej deri aty q&#235; Vlora t&#235; izolohej plot&#235;sisht, jo vet&#235;m nga pjesa tjet&#235;r e Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, por edhe nga bota. T&#235; mbyllej porti, sepse nga porti vinte pjesa m&#235; e madhe e ushqimeve p&#235;r Vlor&#235;n. Por qytetar&#235;t dhe treg&#235;tar&#235;t e ndersh&#235;m t&#235; qytetit, nuk e pranuan. At&#235;here, udh&#235;heq&#235;sit e turmave, Brokajt, Gjinush&#235;t, Allush&#235;t, Petroshat&#235;t, etj vendos&#235;n t&#235; dilnin fshatrave dhe prun&#235; nga andej nj&#235; turm&#235; t&#235; rinjsh, me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; injorant&#235;, pa din e imam, t&#235; cil&#235;t ju turr&#235;n portit, e mbyll&#235;n aktivitetin e tij dhe ata q&#235; vun&#235; n&#235; funksion portin dhe prun&#235; anijet dhe tragetet me ushqime, i ndiqnin edhe p&#235;r ti vrar&#235;. N&#235; 10 dit&#235;shin e fundit t&#235; shkurtit 97, ngjarjet preciptuan shum&#235; shpejt-futja n&#235; grev&#235;n e uris&#235; t&#235; student&#235;ve, pruri atje shum&#235; politikan&#235; t&#235; t&#235; majt&#235;s por edhe t&#235; t&#235; djatht&#235;s si Kryetarin e Bashkis&#235; s&#235; Shkodr&#235;s Bahri Bori&#231;i i cili foli n&#235; mitingun para Prefektur&#235;s aq ndyr&#235; p&#235;r shtetin aktual sa edhe Milloshevi&#231;i ta kishte ilustruar nuk do t&#235; fliste aq posht&#235;rsisht. 
Nga drejtuesit e v&#235;rtet&#235; t&#235; protestave dilte nj&#235; problem p&#235;r tu zgjidhur-p&#235;rkrahja dhe revoltimi i popullit n&#235;p&#235;r qytetet e tjera, prandaj u koordinuan pun&#235;t dhe u d&#235;rguan n&#235; Himar&#235; vajti Aleks Andoni ku s&#235; bashku me Albert Shytin ngriti flamurin grek, n&#235; Sarand&#235; zbarkoi nga Greqia Gramoz Ru&#231;i dhe ngriti rezidenc&#235;n e tij te lokali shum&#235; af&#235;r baz&#235;s detare t&#235; Sarand&#235;s i shoq&#235;ruar nga nj&#235; grup alabak&#235;sh t&#235; armatosur disa dit&#235; m&#235; par&#235; se t&#235; hapeshin depot e armatimit. 
N&#235; Fier, Duur&#235;s, Shkod&#235;r, u d&#235;rguan njer&#235;z me makina ku n&#235; qendresat e k&#235;tyre qyteteve u l&#235;shuan lepuj t&#235; but&#235; p&#235;r tu treguar popullsis&#235; se jan&#235; frikacak&#235; si lepuj. Nj&#235; turm&#235; t&#235; rinjsh fierak&#235; u dynd&#235;n p&#235;r disa dit&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; n&#235; p&#235;rkrahje t&#235; protestave... N&#235; k&#235;to dit&#235; n&#235; Vlor&#235; mbijn&#235; si k&#235;rpudha nj&#235; mori e madhe gazetar&#235;sh t&#235; huaj q&#235; filmonin grat&#235; q&#235; improvizonin r&#235;nien e t&#235; fiktit ku m&#235; e filmuara ishte Lije Hoxha q&#235; nuk kishte asnj&#235; lek&#235; n&#235; firma por ishte dora e fort&#235; e PS n&#235; Vlor&#235; dhe sakrifikponte shum&#235; p&#235;r postin e saj. T&#235; udh&#235;hequra nga Liza Hoxha nj&#235; grup grash t&#235; Vlor&#235;s tashm&#235; dol&#235;n n&#235; krye t&#235; turm&#235;s dhe duke b&#235;r&#235; gjeste q&#235; vet&#235;m ato mund t&#235; b&#235;jn&#235;, duke k&#235;nduar k&#235;ng&#235; nga m&#235; banale udh&#235;hiqnin turm&#235;n dhe ekspozoheshin par kamerave t&#235; huaja duke ngritur fustanet dhe duke shtrir&#235; p&#235;r tok&#235; kjo b&#235;ri at&#235; q&#235; t&#235; rritej agresiviteti i turmave kryesisht tek moshat e reja q&#235; u b&#235;n&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; pap&#235;rmbajtura. P&#235;r drejtuesit e protestave ish sigurimsat dhe ish bashk&#235;pun&#235;tor&#235;t e tyre duke ditur se i vetmi institucion q&#235; punonte akoma ishte SH.I.K. dhe se para tij ishin shum&#235; t&#235; ekspozuar at&#235;here u muar vendimi q&#235; ky institucion t&#235; asgj&#235;sohej, ndofta ky urdh&#235;r erdhi nga jasht&#235; nga ndonj&#235; shtet fqinj&#235; sepse nuk ka si shpjegohet q&#235; n&#235; vil&#235;n Brokaj u instaluan nj&#235; radio transmetues me nj&#235; vler&#235; tep&#235;r t&#235; madhe dollar&#235;sh (26.000$). N&#235; ato dit&#235; u pan&#235; edhe disa nga gazetar&#235; t&#235; huaj q&#235; futeshin atje. Sa p&#235;r tu shplodhur dhe p&#235;r t&#235; pir&#235; nj&#235; &#231;aj shpreheshin t&#235; zot&#235;t e vil&#235;s at&#235;here me urgjenc&#235; u p&#235;rhap&#235;n thashethemet se SH.I.K. do t&#235; nxjerr&#235; me forc&#235; grevist&#235;t oficer&#235;t e SH.I.K-ut hyjn&#235; n&#235;p&#235;r sht&#235;pit&#235; e vlonjat&#235;ve dhe u p&#235;rdhunojn&#235; grat&#235;. Dy nga k&#235;ta, n&#235; nj&#235; nat&#235; kishin p&#235;rdhunuar Zenepe Luk&#235;n dhe Lije Hoxh&#235;n (&#231;far&#235; k&#235;naq&#235;sie q&#235; kan&#235; provuar me ato dy monstra) dhe shum&#235; trillime t&#235; tilla q&#235; megjith&#235;se t&#235; t&#235;r&#235; e dinin q&#235; po g&#235;njenin dhe po t&#235; t&#235;r&#235; e besonin-pak e &#231;uditshme, &#235;, por ja q&#235; k&#235;shtu &#235;sht&#235;. U zgjodh&#235;n k&#235;to dy gra si m&#235; populloret n&#235; k&#235;to dit&#235;, nj&#235;ra p&#235;r protestat dhe tjetra p&#235;r p&#235;shkrimin e protestave n&#235; Koha Jon&#235; me v&#235;rtet&#235;sin&#235; m&#235; t&#235; madhe q&#235; edhe vet profet&#235;t do ta kishin zili. Njerzit e SH.I.K.-ut nuk arrit&#235;n t&#235; m&#235;sonin rrug&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s, sepse ishin pothuajse t&#235; gjith&#235; t&#235; ardhur nga rrethet e tjera. Godin&#235;s ku ishin grevist&#235;t, nuk i afrohesh asnj&#235; vlonjat q&#235; nuk ishte n&#235; grupin e rojeve t&#235; tyre q&#235; rrinin dit&#235; e nat&#235;, t&#235; armatosur, rreth godin&#235;s, dhe jo t&#235; afroheshin t&#235; huajt, si&#231; ishin t&#235; SH.I.K.-ut. U p&#235;rpilua plani i sulmit t&#235; godin&#235;s s&#235; SH.I.K.-ut, mund&#235;sisht vrasja e tyre e plot&#235;, por mbi t&#235; gjitha t&#235; kapej dokumentacioni i SH.I.K.-ut i cili kompromentonte drejtuesit e protestave apo rebelimit, dhe m&#235; von&#235;, sulmi i depove t&#235; ushtris&#235; p&#235;r tu armatosur, mund&#235;sisht gjith&#235; populli. P&#235;r aq sa di un&#235;, si nj&#235; qytetar i thjesht&#235; por duke qen&#235; kuad&#235;r ushtarak i marin&#235;s n&#235; Vlor&#235; (Pashaliman) dhe jam shok apo mik me nj&#235; nga kuadrot e K/zbulimit t&#235; F.D. di q&#235; ky plan u b&#235; edhe me konsulenc&#235;n e disa oficerave aktiv dhe n&#235; lirim, si: Etemi, Fevri Sallaku, Bujar Hasani etj, q&#235; arrit&#235;n deri sa edhe n&#235; nat&#235;n e 28 shkurtit 97 t&#235; drejtonin njerzit e aramatosur se si duhet t&#235; p&#235;rdornin arm&#235;t, sidomos antitanket, ku t&#235; q&#235;llonin dhe nga t&#235; shtinin kund&#235;r disa n&#235;npun&#235;sve t&#235; shtetit, njer&#235;z paq&#235;sor q&#235; b&#235;nin pun&#235;n.... 
Nj&#235; gj&#235; vlen t&#235; theksohet: nga data 18 deri 22 shkurt 97 n&#235; rrug&#235;t e Vlor&#235;s, u pa edhe nj&#235; person i huaj, q&#235; binte shum&#235; n&#235; sy nga prezenca e tij dhe rojet e shumta, t&#235; huaj dhe vlonjat q&#235; i vinin rrotull. Dhe p&#235;r &#231;udi, me 25 shkurt n&#235; kanalet televizive Eurone&#235;s e pan&#235; duke marr&#235; detyr&#235;n e drejtorit t&#235; CIA Amerikane!?!? M&#235; von&#235; u muar vesh sepse vlonjat&#235;t jan&#235; tep&#235;r llafazan, se ky person ishte me origjin&#235; nga Himara, d.m.th. shqiptar. Pik&#235;risht pra, plani i sulmit t&#235; SH.I.K.-ut u p&#235;rfundua dhe pothuajse u publikua n&#235; rrethe t&#235; ngushta, rreth dat&#235;s 25-26 shkurt 97. Nuk ka mund&#235;si q&#235; SH.I.K. t&#235; mos e ket&#235; pranuar k&#235;t&#235; plan... 
Natyrisht, nj&#235;far&#235; gadishm&#235;rie ishte dhe neve duhet t&#235; ishim te anijet n&#235; Pashaliman pasi edhe vet admirali i Flot&#235;s E.Zhupani bashk&#235; me kryeinspektorin Fitim Halili dhe me operativin Roland Norta, kishin ardhur n&#235; Komand&#235;n e Baz&#235;s n&#235; Vlor&#235;, por si e mor&#235;n vesh n&#235; telefon nga baza, me t&#235; filluar sulmi te SH.I.K.-u ata duke marr&#235; me vehte edhe Komandantin e Baz&#235;s Mitat Islamin u hyp&#235;n makinave dhe ja mbath&#235;n. At&#235;here edhe grupi i oficerave dhe kapterave q&#235; ishin n&#235; Pashaliman na lindi ideja q&#235; t&#235; iknin pran&#235; familjeve tona at&#235; nat&#235; t&#235; tmerrshme, por u frenuam se na erdhi nj&#235; makin&#235; me nj&#235; oficerin ton&#235;, (pa em&#235;r) q&#235; pruri nj&#235; civil t&#235; plagosur shum&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;, dhe na tha se e prura k&#235;tu me porosi t&#235; shefit t&#235; K/zbulimit t&#235; Flot&#235;s, p&#235;r ta mjekuar dhe t&#235; prisnin nj&#235; helikopter q&#235; do ta d&#235;rgonin n&#235; Tiran&#235;. Ai i gjori, nj&#235; goxha djal&#235; i gjat&#235;, ishte i shpartalluar fare dhe m&#235; von&#235; mora vesh se kishte vdekur. Rreth 2 or&#235; m&#235; von&#235;, erdhi nj&#235; grup oficerash, t&#235; tmerruar, ku njojta shefin e K/zbulimit, ish Kon. ton&#235; Vladimir Bajani, Piro Lutaj, t&#235; cil&#235;t pyet&#235;n p&#235;r t&#235; plagosurin, e takuan at&#235;, por &#231;far&#235; ti thoshin atij t&#235; ziut, shefi K/zbulimit qendroi m&#235; gjat&#235; me t&#235;. Dikush nga ne i tham&#235; atij se sa m&#235; shpejt&#235; duhet t&#235; largohet se nga &#231;asti n&#235; &#231;ast, Zabiti me njerzit e tij, do t&#235; vijn&#235; n&#235; Pashaliman dhe se po t&#235; kapi t&#235; vrau, por edhe neve na b&#235;n keq po t&#235; gjeti k&#235;tu. T&#235; zinjt&#235; kuadro, harruan se ai ishte nj&#235; oficer i Flot&#235;s. Megjithat&#235;, oficerat hyn&#235; te anijet dhe d&#235;gjonin porosit&#235; e oficerit ton&#235; t&#235; Flot&#235;s q&#235; t&#235; largonin anijet nga baza, t&#235; largonin armatimin e leht&#235; dhe municionin s&#235; bashku me anijet, n&#235; det, brenda n&#235; gjiun e Vlor&#235;s. Por kujt ja thoshte, atyre u kishte hyr&#235; tmerri... 
Mbas pak, zbarkuan hordhit&#235; e Zabitit dhe p&#235;r &#231;udi, n&#235; fillim ju drejtuan depos ku ishin nj&#235; sasi e madhe kutiash me nj&#235; aparat brenda q&#235; n&#235; p&#235;rb&#235;rjen e tij ka nj&#235; metal t&#235; rrall&#235;, Palladium, q&#235; sh&#235;rben p&#235;r sigurimin e jet&#235;s s&#235; n&#235;ndetseve detare kur ajo &#235;sht&#235; e zhytur n&#235; uj&#235;, dhe pasi i ngarkuan kutiat n&#235; makina, at&#235;here ju l&#235;shuan anijes dhe u b&#235; ajo q&#235; baza detare, m&#235; e r&#235;nd&#235;sishmja n&#235; Mesdhe, u shkat&#235;rrua plot&#235;sisht. Mos t&#235; harrojm&#235; se n&#235; historikun e k&#235;saj baze, jan&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rmendur p&#235;r probleme t&#235; ndryshme Turqit, Grek&#235;t, Rus&#235;t, Kinez&#235;t, etj dhe se t&#235; gjith&#235; specialist&#235;t e k&#235;tyre shteteve, kan&#235; shprehur habin&#235;, d&#235;shir&#235;n p&#235;r ta patur t&#235; tyren dhe cmir&#235;n nj&#235;koh&#235;sisht... 
N&#235; p&#235;rb&#235;rje t&#235; grupeve vjedh&#235;se dhe shkat&#235;rruese, na zinte syri edhe oficera t&#235; Baz&#235;s q&#235; me k&#235;mb&#235; dhe duar, u tregonin vendet ku t&#235; drejtoheshin turmat korbore... q&#235; shkat&#235;rruan baz&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235; detare... 
Me fillimin e protestave, n&#235; Vlor&#235; erdhi z.Ali Spahia. Meghjith&#235;se u p&#235;rpoqa ta takoj, nuk arrita dot, megjith&#235;se ai qendroi p&#235;r 4 dit&#235; atje. Nga sa mora vesh, q&#235;llimi i ardhjes s&#235; tij ishte p&#235;r t&#235; njohur gjendjen nga af&#235;r dhe p&#235;r ta qet&#235;suar at&#235;. Por, ai, jo vet&#235;m q&#235; nuk doli n&#235; publik, por qendroi i fshehur diku dhe me ndihm&#235;n e madhe t&#235; nj&#235; gruaje, arriti t&#235; largohet nga Vlora. Ky qe politikani i par&#235; dhe i fundit i partis&#235; n&#235; shtet, q&#235; erdhi n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Nga ky moment, Vlora ngeli n&#235;n trysnin&#235; e fjalimeve t&#235; politikqan&#235;ve kund&#235;rshtar t&#235; shtetit demokratik, t&#235; cil&#235;t donin pushtetin me &#231;do kusht. Mbas dat&#235;s 12 shkurt 97, n&#235; Vlor&#235; erdh&#235;n z.Sk&#235;nder Gjinushi, Neritan Ceka, Paskal Milo, Anastas Angjeli, Perikli Teta dhe n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; vazhdueshmer u flisnin popullit, n&#235; fillim temp paqtues dhe duke ardhur dhe u b&#235;n&#235; m&#235; agresiv. P.Sh. ka mund&#235;si q&#235; t&#235; jet&#235; me dat&#235;n 13 shkurt 97, te sheshi i flamurit Gjinushi dhe Ceka u flisnin popullit p&#235;r zgjidhje politike si: T&#235; p&#235;rmbysnin pushtetin e Berish&#235;s; PD-ja ka formuar nj&#235; qeveri hajdute; shteti duhet t&#235; drejtohet nga koalicion partish t&#235; cil&#235;n do ta b&#235;jm&#235; ne etj. nga turma, nj&#235; mask&#235; me portava&#231; i thot&#235; Neritanit: O Neritan, po t&#235; b&#235;jm&#235; ty president a na i jep parat&#235;? Neritani p&#235;rgjigjet: Jo, neve jemi p&#235;r zgjidhje politike, t&#235; rr&#235;zojm&#235; Berish&#235;n, nj&#235;her&#235; dhe pastaj t&#235; shohim . At&#235;here, nj&#235; grup i madh shp&#235;rtheu T&#235; q..... motr&#235;n Neritan etj etj ... 
Me urgjenc&#235;, u p&#235;rgatit&#235;n fol&#235;sa me ngjyrime politike, vlonjat t&#235; rinj kryesisht t&#235; familjeve Brokaj, Allush&#235;t, Petroshat&#235;t dhe doli edhe kryetari i P.S. Vlor&#235;s (q&#235; un&#235; tani ja harrova emrin ai &#235;sht&#235; deputet tani) i cili foli vet&#235;m p&#235;r k&#235;rkesa politike. Doli edhe Luiza Hoxha e cila me vlonjat filloi k&#235;ng&#235;n ku vargu i par&#235; ishte O Tritan t&#235; keqen n&#235;na, si e mbajte preshin brenda etj. Kaq u desh p&#235;r t&#235; formuar nj&#235; kor t&#235; madh... 
Mbas, nj&#235; apo dy dit&#235;sh erdh&#235;n prap&#235; Gjinushi dhe Ceka, dhe jo vet&#235;m q&#235; flisnin p&#235;r p&#235;rmbysjen e qeveris&#235; dhe Presidentit por t&#235; dy ngrit&#235;n gishtat me simbolin serb, tre gishta dhe p&#235;r &#231;udi i gjith&#235; populli i pranish&#235;m, i ngriti t&#235; tre gishtat.I pari q&#235; hodhi parull&#235;n O djem rr&#235;mbeni pushk&#235;t, ja vdekje ja liri duke e shoq&#235;ruar me nj&#235; fjalim, elozh, p&#235;r trim&#235;rit&#235; e vlonjat&#235;ve atdhetarizmin vlonjat etj. T&#235; nes&#235;rmen n&#235;p&#235;r muret e Vlor&#235;s u pan&#235; parrulla t&#235; shkruara si: Rroft&#235; P.S. diku edhe Rroft&#235; P.K. . P&#235;r turmat kaq u desh. 
Rreth dat&#235;s 24 shkurt 97, n&#235; tribun&#235;n e mitingut para prefektur&#235;s ku ishte Gjinushi dhe P.Milos u hodh parrulla Nuk njohim Shqip&#235;rin&#235; Vlora e pavarur Njohim vet&#235;m Italin&#235; 
Ne te vertete, kjo parrulle ishte e porositur nga sherbimet sekrete greke, p&#235;r t&#235; terhequr vemendjen ne nje drejtim tjeter , pasi gjithe atmosferen e dominonte frymezimi dhe financimi nga fqinji jugor. Madje, dhe lenda njerezore aktive kish ardhur qe andej. Dhe kreret e partive qe udhehiqnin turmat dhe qe me pas moren postet me te larta si Milo etj ishin me burim te theksuar progrek . 
Bashk&#235; me turm&#235;n b&#235;n&#235; urra edhe k&#235;ta politikan&#235;. Ndryshe shum&#235; intelektual&#235; t&#235; ndersh&#235;m q&#235; ne i njohim, na thoshin :lopa: #199;'b&#235;n qeveria, Vlora ka 6 deputet&#235; por vet&#235;m tek Dashamir Shehi ka akoma nj&#235; far&#235; besimi, le t&#235; vij&#235; ai, t&#235; na thot&#235; sikur vet&#235;m kaq Do t'ja u njohim humbjet por mbas 5 apo 10 vjet&#235;sh do t'ja u likuidojm&#235; t&#235; jeni t&#235; bindur q&#235; neve do t&#235; shp&#235;rndahemi. Mbas informacioneve tona, n&#235; qeveri, me sa di un&#235;, D.Shehi ju k&#235;rkua kjo, por ai nuk ka pranuar t&#235; vij n&#235; Vlor&#235; dhe t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; k&#235;to veprime... Mjere turma tek kush deputete kishte besim! Tek Shehi qe e kishte nxjerre koha ne pozicion ofsajt, sepse qofte e shkuara , qofte aktiviteti ne PD tek ai ishin te dyshimta, si aftesi dhe besnikeri. 
Shprehja q&#235; iu atribua z.Pjet&#235;r Arbnori q&#235; Vlora le t&#235; sh&#235;tis&#235; sepse edhe m&#235; par&#235; n&#235; rrug&#235;n Vlor&#235;-Skel&#235; e ka b&#235;r&#235; xhiron e th&#235;n&#235; kjo para mitingut nga nj&#235; student q&#235; pretendonte se ishte n&#235; at&#235; takim, revoltoi shum&#235; turm&#235;n dhe prishi mjaft pun&#235;n edhe tek ata q&#235; nuk donin zgjidhje politike. Mbas k&#235;saj th&#235;nie, student&#235;t hyn&#235; n&#235; grev&#235; urie dhe politikan&#235;t e opozit&#235;s vendas dhe t&#235; ardhur, nuk zbrisnin m&#235; nga tribunat. 
Por n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; vorbull ngjarjesh, ka shum&#235; personazhe te cilet me lidhjet dhe biografine e tyre , me te dukshmet apo te padukshmet dite te jetes se tyre, jane burimi i tragjedise kombetare qe ndodhi. Personalisht e kam menduar dhe kuptuar se Partia Demokratike dhe ministrat e saj kishin gabuar rende , madje do te thosha se presidenti Berisha ishte viktima e par&#235; e qeverise se vet dhe me shume deshire e pranoja largimin e tyre nga pushteti, por kurresesi qe ky largim te perfundonte ne nje shkaterrim te shtetit, te kombit dhe ne favor te shovinizmit fqinj. Po kujtoj nje personazh. 
Aleks Andoni, me t&#235; mbaruar shkoll&#235;n, titullohet oficer, em&#235;rohet komisar kompanie n&#235; shkoll&#235;n e oficerave, pa qen&#235; akoma anatar i P.P. antar partie u b&#235; disa vjet m&#235; von&#235;. Ai eshte me probleme te njohura te brendshme, etike, por keto do t'ia pellcase po ta kruaje dhe ca m&#235; shum&#235;. 
Eshte paradoksale , ne &#231;do ind kjo administrate qe eshte ngritur. Aleks Andoni ishte kryesori i grushtit t&#235; shtetit me student&#235;t e Shkoll&#235;s s&#235; Bashkuar, gj&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; cil&#235;n, ish M.M. Perikli Teta, e liroi nga ushtria... E habitshme, tani p&#235;r 10 muaj punuan bashk&#235;!?! 
-Menaxhues i disa firmave greke n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri. Gjat&#235; k&#235;tyre 5 vjet&#235;ve, m&#235; shum&#235; rrinte n&#235; Greqi se n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri. 
-Gjat&#235; revoltave t&#235; shkurtit-marsit 97, ngriti rezidenc&#235;n n&#235; Vuno t&#235; Himar&#235;s, nga edhe &#235;sht&#235;, dhe rreth dat&#235;s 25 shkurt, s&#235; bashku me Albert Shytin ngriti flamurin grek n&#235; Himar&#235;. 
-Nuk ka vlera ushtarake, kjo sepse gjat&#235; gjith&#235; koh&#235;s ka sh&#235;rbyer n&#235; shkoll&#235;n e bashkuar nuk ka komanduar asnj&#235;her&#235; repart t&#235; mir&#235;fillt ushtarak... 
Qatip Aliaj: Si oficer &#235;sht&#235; i mir&#235;. Esht&#235; shkarkuar disa her&#235; nga detyra, p&#235;r nje ngjarje qe ai e di vet&#235; qe i ka ndodhur ne n&#235; Berat. Ai dhe shume shoke te tjere jane t&#235; lidhur edhe me Hysni Milloshin. 
-Mbas lirimit, shkon n&#235; Greqi, familjarizohet dhe d&#235;rgohet ose thirret prej andej, dhe merr detyr&#235;n e drejtorit operativ t&#235; ushtris&#235;, detyr&#235; kjo q&#235; ka gjith&#235; dokumentacionin luftarak, tep&#235;r sekret, t&#235; ushtris&#235;. Mos t&#235; harrojm&#235; familjen e ka n&#235; Greqi, e ka l&#235;n&#235; vet apo nuk ja kan&#235; l&#235;n&#235; grek&#235;t p&#235;r ta marr&#235; at&#235; nuk e di. 
Flamur Aliaj: Shefi i kund&#235;rzbulimit t&#235; ushtris&#235;. Oficer sigurimi, vet&#235;m me shkoll&#235;n e sigurimit, nuk &#235;sht&#235; oficer ushtrie. Ka qen&#235; n&#235; emigracion n&#235; Itali. Esht&#235; nipi i gruas t&#235; Zabitit. Th&#235;rritet nga Italia dhe me detyr&#235;n t&#235; drejtoj K/zbulimit t&#235; ushtris&#235;, detyr&#235; nga m&#235; pikantet. Me t&#235; ardhur n&#235; detyr&#235; mblodhi shok&#235;t e vet sigurimsa, shumica t&#235; ardhur nga emigracioni, rreth 18 veta. Futi metodat e sigurimit n&#235; pun&#235;n e K/zbulimit nga shok&#235;t e tij, nj&#235; nga m&#235; t&#235; spikaturit &#235;sht&#235; M.S-vet&#235; mbiemri e tregon se nga &#231;'familje rrjedh, i cili ka qen&#235; p&#235;r 10 vjet shef sigurimi dhe e thot&#235; vet me mburrje se ka futur n&#235; burg nj&#235; num&#235;r t&#235; madh grash dhe burrash, p&#235;r agjitacion, tentativ&#235; arratisje, sabotim etj. 
Robert Bali-Komandant Fllote -Duke qen&#235; tep&#235;r enverist, qysh i ri hypi me detyr&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; n&#235; Fllot&#235;, kjo jo p&#235;r vlera ushtarake por p&#235;r vlera partie. 
Duke qen&#235; komandant baze n&#235; Durr&#235;s gjat&#235; pro&#231;eseve demokratike, mbushi detar&#235;t me arm&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; ruajtur Komitetin e Partis&#235; s&#235; Pun&#235;s. Dilte n&#235;p&#235;r mitingje dhe fliste n&#235; popull, pro P.P. dhe vij&#235;s s&#235; Enverit. Hapi privatisht pik&#235;n e kontraband&#235;s s&#235; cigareve. Thot&#235; se e hapa me urdh&#235;rin e Perikli Tet&#235;s q&#235; ishte M. Mbrojtje. Vuri detar dhe kaptera t&#235; ruanin k&#235;t&#235; pik&#235;. Bashk&#235;punonte me deg&#235;n e mafies n&#235; Bari e Brindizi Sakra Korona Unita me nj&#235; far&#235; mafiozi i quajtur Alberani-Italian. P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; veprim, ju hap edhe pro&#231;esi penal nga prokuroria e Durr&#235;sit. Mos harro n&#235; t&#235; till&#235; aktivitet, parat&#235; vijn&#235; me thas&#235; dhe mund t&#235; p&#235;rmbys&#235;sh qeveri dhe jo m&#235; t&#235; mbyll&#235;sh nj&#235; dosje n&#235; prokurori.... 
Vjedh&#235;s i votave me zgjedhjet e 26 majit n&#235; favor t&#235; s&#235; bij&#235;s e cila megjith&#235;se ishte kryetare e rinis&#235; socialiste, p&#235;r Durr&#235;sin, kandidoi me partin&#235; e I. Beqirit. Kjo vjedhje votash u deklarua nga krer&#235;t e P.S. s&#235; Durr&#235;sit. N&#235; k&#235;to zgjedhje Roberti ishte n/kryetar i komisionit t&#235; zgjedhjeve i v&#235;n&#235; nga P.S.-ja. 
Largoi nga shtabi i fllot&#235;s, duke i liruar nga ushtria, t&#235; gjith&#235; oficerat q&#235; kishin ardhur aty gjat&#235; k&#235;tyre 4 vjet&#235;ve t&#235; fundit, megjith&#235;se ishin specialist&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;fillt&#235;, disa t&#235; specializuar edhe jasht&#235; shtetit. 
Mori n&#235; shtab, shokun e vet, Kristaq Cita-60 vje&#231;, enverist i t&#235;rbuar q&#235; me d&#235;shir&#235;n e vet, d&#235;shira ishte e rrall&#235; at&#235;here, i sh&#235;rbente edhe sigurimit t&#235; shtetit. 
Vini re: N&#235; detyrat kryesore n&#235; fllot&#235; mori ish sekretar&#235;t e komiteteve si; shef shtabi flote-Roland Najta-antar i komitetit qendror t&#235; rinis&#235; s&#235; PPSH; komandan baze n&#235; Durr&#235;s-Kudret Sela-ish sekretar i komitetit t&#235; rinis&#235; p&#235;r 10 vjet, mik i ngusht&#235; me president&#235;t e firmave q&#235; furnizojn&#235; me ushqime repartin, tep&#235;r i paaft&#235; me detyr&#235;n ushtarake, ka dh&#235;n&#235; prova p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; paaft&#235;si, oficerat dhe peshkatar&#235;t e Durr&#235;sit e din&#235; mir&#235; k&#235;t&#235;, oficer tep&#235;r i dyshimt&#235; p&#235;r lidhjet me t&#235; huajt. 
Vuri komandant baze n&#235; Vlor&#235;-Bektash Petroshatin-ish sekretar i komitetit t&#235; rinis&#235;, i lidhur ngusht&#235; me sigurimin dhe P.P... 
Nga familja e famshme e Petroshat&#235;ve t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. 
Ndryshimet, Shqip&#235;ria jon&#235; e vog&#235;l, me nj&#235; tok&#235; t&#235; begat&#235; ka fatin e madh q&#235; shum&#235; pak vende e kan&#235;, jo vet&#235;m nj&#235; sip&#235;rfaqe ujore, detare, rreth 33000 kilometra katror dometh&#235;n&#235;, m&#235; tep&#235;r se sip&#235;rfaqja tok&#235;sore. Kjo krijon mund&#235;si t&#235; jasht&#235;zakonshme p&#235;r nj&#235; treg&#235;ti mjaft fitimprur&#235;se p&#235;r nj&#235; vend t&#235; vog&#235;l si ky yni. 
Perla e k&#235;tij bregdeti q&#235; krijon mund&#235;si p&#235;r ardhjen e anijeve me tonazhe t&#235; m&#235;dhaja apo edhe p&#235;r turizmin, me bukurit&#235; e tij t&#235; pakrahasueshme, &#235;sht&#235; ai jugori duke filluar nga Vlora. Kjo edhe p&#235;r vet distancat e shkurtra t&#235; rrug&#235;ve ujore, me fqinj&#235;t tan&#235;... Por kjo perl&#235;, nuk u shfryt&#235;zua, p&#235;r aq sa duhet, nga shteti, nuk u kontrollua sa duhet, nga pushteti dhe segmentet e tij dhe p&#235;r para u la dor&#235; t&#235; lir&#235; vepruese kontrabandite dhe kriminale t&#235; organizuara dhe t&#235; drejtuara nga individ&#235; t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235; me prirje kriminale por edhe nga grupe apo segmente, me ose pa pushtet, t&#235; cil&#235;t p&#235;r t&#235; realizuar me &#231;do q&#235;llim fitime financiare me p&#235;rmasa kolosale, ======= mjetet dhe veprimet p&#235;r t&#235; arritur ato q&#235;llime. Emigracioni krijoi mund&#235;si p&#235;r blerjen apo vjedhjen e nj&#235; numri t&#235; madh mjetesh t&#235; vogla lundrimi, t&#235; cilat n&#235; mas&#235;n 95% t&#235; tyre u p&#235;rdor&#235;n p&#235;r veprime kriminale, por fitimprur&#235;se, p&#235;r transportin klandestin t&#235; njer&#235;zve hallexhinj kundrejt pagesave, relativisht t&#235; m&#235;dhaja, p&#235;r t&#235; arritur tok&#235;n e premtuar . 
N&#235; fillimet e k&#235;saj veprimtarie flamurin e mbajn&#235; Skelasit e Vlor&#235;s me djemt&#235; e fisit t&#235; Brokajve ku p&#235;r kapidan&#235; u p&#235;rdor&#235;n kundrejt pages&#235;s natyrisht, disa nga oficerat e Flot&#235;s luftarake detare, ku dominonin oficera aktiv por edhe disa ish oficera si Zamir Brokaj, (sot &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; kapitenerin&#235; e portit t&#235; Durr&#235;sit) Mejtim Mese, Bujar Hasani, Ilir Hoxha etj, ku me ardhjen e kapter Z.Brokajt, si M.M. Mejtimi dhe Bujari u rivesh&#235;n dhe u b&#235;n&#235; t&#235; pushtetsh&#235;m n&#235; Rend dhe n&#235; Kufirin Detar t&#235; zon&#235;s s&#235; Vlor&#235;s. 
Dhe filluan t&#235; lundronin trupat e shum&#235; njer&#235;zve n&#235; ujrat e Adriatikut, n&#235; mezokanal, t&#235; hedhur dhe t&#235; mbytur, nga motoskaf&#235;t e vlonjat&#235;ve. Shum&#235; nga k&#235;to, n&#235; fillimet e k&#235;saj veprimtarie kriminale ishin me komb&#235;si t&#235; ndryshme si kurt, pakistanez, kinez por edhe shqiptar sidomos nga veriu i vendit ton&#235;. Dhe kjo b&#235;hej me q&#235;llim q&#235; brenda nj&#235; nate t&#235; b&#235;heshin gjoja dy rrug&#235;, Vlor&#235;-Brindizi, ku nj&#235;ra ngarkes&#235; p&#235;rfundonte n&#235; det. K&#235;shtu u rrit me p&#235;rmasa gjigande, d&#235;shira p&#235;r fitime t&#235; m&#235;dha n&#235; nj&#235; periudh&#235; t&#235; shkurt&#235;r dhe kjo t&#235; b&#235;hej me &#231;do kusht, me &#231;do q&#235;llim ku dominonte krimi makab&#235;r... 
U rrit dhe po lul&#235;zonte nj&#235; brez, me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; kriminel&#235;sh q&#235; infektuan shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; qoft&#235; edhe vet&#235;m duke i par&#235; shok&#235;t e tyre me gjithfar celular&#235;sh n&#235;p&#235;r duar, me xhepat plot me lloj lloj parash, q&#235; i ndronin makinat p&#235;r &#231;do muaj; q&#235; pinin vet&#235;m &#203;iski origjinal n&#235; lokalet m&#235; lluksoze, pavar&#235;sisht se k&#235;mishat i nd&#235;rronin nj&#235; her&#235; nm&#235; muaj dhe t&#235; qelbnin er&#235; nj&#235; or&#235; larg. 
N&#235; k&#235;to kushte, shteti, e vler&#235;soi shum&#235; pak k&#235;t&#235; tendenc&#235; n&#235; rritje t&#235; krimit vlonjat sepse nuk shpjegohet fakti q&#235; shteti pruri S. Mulosmani n&#235; drejtimin e rendit, i cili mundi t&#235; frenonte sasin&#235; e krimit por nuk mundi t&#235; ndalonte at&#235; i vet&#235;m, sepse vet&#235;m ngeli dhe la t&#235; b&#235;nte n&#235; nj&#235; far&#235; m&#235;nyre ligjin n&#235; Vlor&#235; nj&#235; drejtues partie n&#235; pushtet... si Adhurim Musaraj q&#235; shum&#235; shpejt u mbiquajt si antar i byros politike dhe pushtoi me njer&#235;zit e vet, ambjentet e portit, apo kryetar&#235;t e bashkis&#235; q&#235; dilnin te fam&#235;keqja Tele Blu dhe vet&#235;m g&#235;zim... 
Bllokimi i m&#235; se 130 motoskaf&#235;sh, p&#235;r nj&#235; periudh&#235;, relativisht t&#235; gjat&#235;, uli fitimet ditore t&#235; k&#235;saj pjese t&#235; popullit vlonjat t&#235; cil&#235;t mbush&#235;n Gjallic&#235;n apo firmat e tjera me shuma marramend&#235;se q&#235; arrinin deri 1 milion $ personi, vet&#235;m q&#235; t&#235; mos ulej fitimi n&#235; munges&#235; t&#235; motoskaf&#235;ve t&#235; tyre. 
Por a kishte mund&#235;si shteti ta b&#235;nte bllokimin e aktivitetit kriminal t&#235; vlonjat&#235;ve, pronar t&#235; motoskaf&#235;ve, pa i bllokuar ata fizikisht? Un&#235; kam mendimin se i kishte t&#235; gjitha mund&#235;sit&#235; q&#235; t&#235; pakt&#235;n ta minimizonte k&#235;t&#235; aktivitet kriminal, pa i bllokuar motoskaf&#235;t privat. Kjo realizohej me nj&#235; bashk&#235;punim t&#235; policis&#235; me fllot&#235;n luftarake detare e cila kishte anije t&#235; shpejta dhe t&#235; armatosura mir&#235;, rrezikun e t&#235; cilave e vler&#235;sonin mjaft kontrabandist&#235;t prandaj dhe ata zgjodh&#235;n rrug&#235;n e korrupsionit t&#235; oficerave t&#235; flot&#235;s, n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Por a mund t&#235; b&#235;het ajo pun&#235;, ky bashk&#235;veprim me ata drejtues t&#235; flot&#235;s n&#235; Vlor&#235; si Astrit Muka apo Bujar Hasani q&#235; arrinin t&#235; vidhnin edhe ushqimet e marinasve, apo me drejtuesit e tyre atje lart n&#235; Tiran&#235; Admiral&#235;t Edmond Zhupani q&#235; merrej me kontraband&#235;n e cigares si n&#235; Vlor&#235; dhe n&#235; Porta Palermo, i kujtojm&#235; k&#235;tu anijen Sotirias dhe anijet greke n&#235; gjiun e Porta Palermos p&#235;r t&#235; dal&#235; te vrasja makabre e kapterit Fatmir Kukaj i pik&#235;s vrojtuese t&#235; Porta palermos, nga grupi kontrabandist&#235; dhe q&#235; i r&#235;ndonte pun&#235;t e kontraband&#235;s n&#235; Tiran&#235; n&#235; M.M. me kolonel Sk&#235;nder Duledhe n&#235; Sarand&#235; me majorin Musa Muka. Ky drejtues kryesor i fllot&#235;s, nuk la gur pa l&#235;vizur p&#235;r t&#235; hequr nga drejtimi i flot&#235;s n&#235; Vlor&#235; te oficer Vladimir Barjamit i cili b&#235;ri nj&#235; pun&#235; me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; t&#235; lavd&#235;rueshme p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; baz&#235; detare por u b&#235; edhe nj&#235; penges&#235; e madhe p&#235;r veprimet t&#235; tipit mafioz t&#235; eprorit t&#235; tij E. Zhupanit. Apo me admiralin tjet&#235;r, Muharrem Kusani q&#235; merrej me kontraband&#235;n e =======, pun&#235; nga e cila p&#235;rfitoi por q&#235; i humbi te Gjallica rreth 16000$ p&#235;r dy vjet pun&#235; n&#235; drejtim t&#235; fllot&#235;s. E pra me k&#235;ta njer&#235;z nuk mund t&#235; ndalohej apo t&#235; ulej krimi n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Kjo b&#235;ri at&#235; q&#235; pjella m&#235; e keqe e kund&#235;rshtar&#235;ve politik&#235;, ish komunist&#235;t t&#235; konvertuar n&#235; socialist, me partin&#235; e tyre, gjet&#235;n shtratin te zona e Skel&#235;s dhe &#199;oles n&#235; Vlor&#235;. Nuk kishte dit&#235; q&#235; Brokajt, Allush&#235;t, Petroshat&#235;t t&#235; mos kalonin disa or&#235; n&#235;p&#235;r lokalet e bregdetit, n&#235; k&#235;to zona t&#235; Vlor&#235;s, me m&#235; alabak&#235;t e k&#235;tyre zonave t&#235; qytetit, ku ve&#231;se hanin e pinin, villnin vrer&#235; p&#235;r demokracin&#235;, shtetin, dhe pushtetin n&#235; Vlor&#235; dhe gjetk&#235;. Puna, anti demokratik e k&#235;tyre njer&#235;zve gjeti shtrat leht&#235;sisht sepse, pa hyr&#235; n&#235; kallzira, dihen lidhjet e fuqishme t&#235; vlonjat&#235;ve me diktatur&#235;n enveriane. Shum&#235; bij t&#235; komunist&#235;ve enverist, punonin n&#235; administrat&#235;n shtet&#235;rore dhe at&#235; ushtarake. Disa prej k&#235;tyre drejtonin repartet e marin&#235;s n&#235; Vlor&#235; si Mitat Islami q&#235; deri n&#235; fund t&#235; prezenc&#235;s s&#235; partis&#235; s&#235; pun&#235;s n&#235; ushtri, ishte antar i komitetit t&#235; partis&#235;; Etem Hamzarai nj&#235; enverist i t&#235;rbuar q&#235; n&#235; Orikum edhe n&#235; qendr&#235;n e votimit b&#235;nte presion detar&#235;ve p&#235;r t&#235; votuar p&#235;r kandidatin e P.S., por ama ishte dhe &#235;sht&#235; komandant i n&#235;ndetseve n&#235; Pashaliman; Bektash Petroshati, vet mbiemri tregon se nga &#231;'fis vjen, ish sekretari i komitetitt&#235; rinis&#235; n&#235; demokraci shef shtabi i baz&#235;s Vlor&#235;s dhe pas shkollimit n&#235; Turqi. Zabiti e b&#235;n komandant t&#235; baz&#235; s&#235; Vlor&#235;s; apo kolonel Fitim Halili q&#235; spekulloi me nd&#235;shkimin q&#235; i b&#235;ri diktatura p&#235;r lidhjet fisnore q&#235; kishte me Mehmet Shehun dhe u prezantua si demokrat por n&#235; fakt lidhjet me diktatur&#235;n enveriane nuk i shk&#235;puti asnj&#235;her&#235;. Sa her&#235; vinte n&#235; Vlor&#235; Brokajve, Allush&#235;ve, Petroshat&#235;ve u d&#235;rgonte t&#235; fala dhe p&#235;rsh&#235;ndetje nga vjerri i vet, nj&#235; enverist me damk&#235; dhe mik p&#235;r kok&#235; me Zabit Brokajn, Fitimi sot kryeinspektor i flot&#235;s luftarake. Shum&#235; oficera q&#235; punonin edhe p&#235;r sigurimin dhe q&#235; fatkeq&#235;sisht ngel&#235;n n&#235; flot&#235;, vazhdonin t&#235; merrnin takime t&#235; rregullta me shefat e tyre t&#235; dikursh&#235;m, ku m&#235; aktivi ish shefi sigurimit Mejtim Mese q&#235; vazhdonte tu jepte udh&#235;zime akoma spiun&#235;ve t&#235; tij dhe gjat&#235; revoltave, u b&#235; roje i Zabit Brokajt; Mejtimi, ky trofulan femrash dhe droge q&#235; p&#235;r k&#235;to pun&#235; t&#235; f&#235;lliqura, arrestohet n&#235; Greqi dhe lirohet apo d&#235;rgohet nga grek&#235;t rreth nj&#235; muaj p&#235;rpara Zani Caushit n&#235; Vlor&#235;, pik&#235;risht kur filloi l&#235;kundja e themeleve t&#235; fondacioneve dhe firmave rentiere... (Major Etem Hamzarai-shkon n&#235; Greqi p&#235;r 5 muaj dhe kthehet prap&#235; n&#235; repart me detyr&#235;n e vjeter. Admiral&#235;t nuk b&#235;jn&#235; l&#235;vizjen m&#235; t&#235; vog&#235;l qoft&#235; edhe ta lironin nga ushtria si dezertor, p&#235;r t&#235; mos th&#235;n&#235; pastaj se mund t&#235; jet&#235; v&#235;n&#235; edhe me sh&#235;rbim t&#235; Asfalis&#235; e cila edhe e d&#235;rgoi prap&#235; n&#235; flot&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; punuar.

----------


## PORTI_05

Nga Mato LABI

-Arjan Salati, avokati dhe k&#235;shilltari juridik i Zan Caushit sot kryetar i gjykat&#235;s k&#235;rkon pushkatimin e kat&#235;r oficerave t&#235; SH.I.K-ut. 
-Kryetari i deg&#235;s s&#235; pun&#235;ve t&#235; brendshme Agron Neshat Tozaj dhe N/kryetari, fantazma e Harun Ismailit me dhun&#235; u marrin firmat N/kryetarit Bashkis&#235; Agron Shehu dhe p&#235;rgjegj&#235;sit t&#235; zyr&#235;s strehimit Beun Agaj. 
-Rishfaqet komisioni i jashtzakonsh&#235;m i kriminel&#235;ve t&#235; luft&#235;s i viteve 1945-1946, antar&#235; t&#235; k&#235;tij komisioni me 1998 jan&#235; bijt&#235; dhe nipat e kriminel&#235;ve t&#235; viteve 1945-1946 q&#235; shkuan n&#235; plumb dhe litar nacionalist&#235;t dhe burrat m&#235; fisnik t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. 
-N&#235; shkrimet m&#235; pas do t'u njohim me jet&#235;n dhe vepr&#235;n e Besije Salat&#235;s dhe Hodo Hysit, me shkrime seriale t&#235; tipit Fatos Arapi. 
N&#235; vitet 1945-1946 n&#235; Vlor&#235; komunist&#235;t kishin formuar nj&#235; komision t&#235; jashzakonsh&#235;m me kryetar Foni Qirko dhe me antar&#235; Lejla Myftiu, Shefqet Qerimi, Spiro Rusha, Ymer Mego, Kozma Vjeno, Namik Xhafa, Rrapo Dervishi, Dhimit&#235;r Januli, Hasan Mego, Emin Klosi, Avdul Agalliu, Irakli Bozgo, Qemal Klosi, Jani Thomai, Qatip Dervishi. Ishte komisioni i tmerrit, komision q&#235; &#231;oi n&#235; plumb e litar nacionalist&#235;t vlonjat&#235;, burrat m&#235; fisnik t&#235; Vlor&#235;s, p&#235;r t&#235; vetmin faj se e donin shum&#235; Shqip&#235;rin&#235;, dhe urrenin komunizmin dhe diktatur&#235;n. Kur shikojm&#235; sot eg&#235;rsin&#235;, urrejtjen hakmarrjen dhe padrejt&#235;sin&#235; e qeveritar&#235;ve t&#235; sot&#235;m, mjafton tu hedhim nj&#235; sy k&#235;tyre komisioneve dhe do ta kuptojm&#235; se bijt&#235; e tyre, qeveritar&#235;t e sot&#235;m s'mund t&#235; jen&#235; specie tjet&#235;r ve&#231;se komuniste, d.m.th. &#231;do zgjidhje e b&#235;jn&#235; me pabesi, me pusi, me arm&#235;. N&#235; komisionin e Vlor&#235;s ka dy mbiemra Klosi, do t&#235; ish n&#235; nderin e Ministrit t&#235; Pun&#235;ve t&#235; Brendshme sh. Fatos Klosi ta kund&#235;rshtonte, n&#235; t&#235; kund&#235;rt t&#235; na thosh se sa &#235;sht&#235; numri i t&#235; vrar&#235;ve dhe t&#235; mbyturve t&#235; pakt&#235;n nga Emin Klosi dhe Qemal Klosi. Dokumentat i ka n&#235; dispozicion, n&#235; t&#235; kund&#235;rt k&#235;t&#235; gj&#235; do e b&#235;jm&#235; ne. 
Edhe sot n&#235;nat dhe grat&#235; vlonjate, kujtojn&#235; klithmat e bij&#235;ve t&#235; tyre nga torturat dhe plumbat, dhunimin e sht&#235;pive n&#235; mes t&#235; nat&#235;s posht&#235;rimin e grave, t&#235;rheqim zvarr&#235; t&#235; f&#235;mij&#235;ve, edhe sot vonjat&#235;ve ju ngjethet misht&#235; nga ato vite t&#235; tmerrit, nga ai komision. 
Nga k&#235;ta gjakatar&#235; u &#231;ua n&#235; plumb trimi legjendar Musa Koshena, profesori Beqo Gjouzmeli, burri i lab&#235;ris&#235; Tahir Hoxha, burrin e krahin&#235;s Mesaplikut Elmaz &#199;ar&#231;ani, demokratin dhe avokatin e shquar Avdul Ku&#231;i, sh&#235;mb&#235;llat e trim&#235;ris&#235; dhe besnik&#235;ris&#235; ndaj atdheut Sinan Brahimi e Sadik Sinani e shum&#235; e shum&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;... 
Ja se &#231;'far&#235; ka deklaruar nj&#235;ri prej k&#235;tyre burrave, Tahir Hoxha me gjyq: 
-Pse nuk u hodhe me frontin? 
-Un&#235; e kam mbajtur gjall&#235; ndjenj&#235;n e nacionalizmit n&#235; djal&#235;rin&#235; e Vlor&#235;s
-pse nuk p&#235;rqafove luft&#235;n nacional&#231;lirimtare? 
-Nuk kam besuar kurr&#235; q&#235; rinia t&#235; na nxirrte n&#235; limanin e shp&#235;timit. 
Po kujtojm&#235; edhe fjal&#235;t profetike, t&#235; nj&#235; burri tjet&#235;r t&#235; nacionalizmit vlonjat, po e p&#235;rs&#235;risim; fjal&#235;t profetike t&#235; nj&#235; biri t&#235; lavdish&#235;m t&#235; Vlor&#235;s; t&#235; avokat Sk&#235;nder Mu&#231;o, q&#235; i thot&#235; m&#235; 31 janar 1943 Halim Xhelos, gjeneral specialist sigurimi, dhe q&#235; p&#235;rfundoi i mbytur n&#235; qeli, si&#231; thuhet nga Neshat Tozaj; e shok&#235;t e tij: 
Rruga q&#235; kini nisur ju komunist&#235;t, &#235;sht&#235; rruga pa krye, se kjo rrug&#235; mund ta shpjer&#235; n&#235; katastrof&#235; popullin shqiptar dhe se k&#235;shtu ju do t&#235; rrezikoni indipendenc&#235;n e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; . 
Avokati iku me bisht n&#235; shal&#235; duke m&#235; k&#235;rc&#235;nuar 
-Do t&#235; pendohesh po do t&#235; jet&#235; von&#235;. 
Dhe un&#235; ju p&#235;rgjigja: 
-Koha do t&#235; tregoj&#235; se kush do t&#235; pendohet un&#235; apo ti zoti avokat 
Sa mir&#235; do ishte p&#235;r Halim Xhelon, sa mir&#235; do ishte p&#235;r Shqip&#235;rin&#235; t&#235; ishin d&#235;gjuar nacionalist&#235;t! 
Ja k&#235;to ishin burrat q&#235; komusioni i viteve 1945-1946 &#231;onte n&#235; plumb dhe n&#235; litar, k&#235;ta ishin nacionalist&#235;t q&#235; n&#235; vitin 1943 kishin parashikuar rrezikun komunist p&#235;r Shqip&#235;rin&#235;. 
P&#235;r t&#235; keqen e k&#235;tij vendi k&#235;to komisione na shfaq&#235;n m&#235; 1997 dhe zyrtarisht, t&#235; ngjitur n&#235; pushtet m&#235; 1998, antar&#235; t&#235; k&#235;tyre komisioneve jan&#235; bijt&#235; dhe nipat e kriminel&#235;ve t&#235; viteve 1945-1946. 
Nuk mjaftojn&#235; ujq&#235;t greko-serb&#235; nga jasht&#235; por na shfaqen dhe &#231;akejt&#235; nga brenda. N&#235; krye t&#235; k&#235;saj lukunie t&#235; pa ngopur me gjak qendrojn&#235; kryetari dhe n/kryetari i deg&#235;s s&#235; pun&#235;ve t&#235; brendshme t&#235; Vlor&#235;s Agron Tozaj dhe Fatos Ismaili, me antar&#235; Arjan Salati, Agim Hysi, Tare Hamo, Sokrat Dauti, Medin Xhelili, Dalip Bushi, David Tushe, Agron Gjipali... 
Me 1945-1946 k&#235;to komisione kanibal&#235;sh udh&#235;hiqeshin dhe vrisnin me porosi t&#235; serb&#235;ve, me 1998 komisioni i Agron Tozaj e Arjan Salat&#235;s vret me porosi t&#235; grekut. 
Kujtoni dhe komisionin Ngjela, shihni p&#235;rb&#235;rjen e atij 1945 me at&#235; 1998, figura e kriminelit Emin Klosi &#235;sht&#235; mish&#235;ruar n&#235; figur&#235;n e Maks Hasanit, k&#235;tij njeriu t&#235; s&#235;mur&#235; psiqik. Kujtoni fuqin&#235; e komisionit m&#235; 1945 kujtoni anti ligjore e anti kushtetuse t&#235; komisionit Ngjela. 
T&#235; pangopur nga gjaku q&#235; kan&#235; derdhur gjysh&#235;rit e tyre, t&#235; pangopur nga gjaku q&#235; kan&#235; derdhur prind&#235;rit e tyre, vijn&#235; t&#235; derdhin p&#235;rs&#235;ri gjak shqiptari dhe me porosi nga Athina, dje nga Beogradi, k&#235;rkojn&#235; pushkatimin e kat&#235;r oficerave t&#235; SH.I.K.-ut. 
Pasi kan&#235; lar&#235; duart nga oficer&#235;t e talentuar t&#235; ish SH.I.K.-ut, duke i pushuar nga puna, pasi kan&#235; shpifur e mashtruar n&#235; adres&#235; t&#235; tyre nj&#235;mij&#235; e nj&#235; t&#235; zeza, k&#235;rkojn&#235; dhe tu grabitin atyre sht&#235;pit&#235;, vep&#235;r makabre q&#235; nuk e kish b&#235;r&#235; as babai i tyre Enver Hoxha. Oficer&#235;t Arsen Zeka, Agron Hoxha, Moisi Xhelili dhe Alfred Ajazi i drejtohen gjykat&#235;s. Pas nj&#235; shqyrtimi t&#235; gj&#235;r&#235; t&#235; problemit, mb&#235;shtetur mbi prova t&#235; shumta dhe mbi d&#235;shmit&#235; zyrtare t&#235; institucioneve t&#235; ndryshme Gjykata e Vlor&#235;s merr vendimin Nr.212 dat&#235; 16.2.1997 sipas t&#235; cilit k&#235;rkesa e sigurimit t&#235; shtetit diktatorial p&#235;rfaq&#235;suar prej oficer&#235;ve enverist Harun Ismaili dhe Agron Neshet Tozaj &#235;sht&#235; e pa themelt&#235; dhe si e till&#235; nuk pranohet p&#235;r tu grabitur sht&#235;pit&#235; ish oficer&#235;ve t&#235; SH.I.K.-ut, A. Hoxha, M. Xhelili dhe A. Ajazi. 
Vendimi ka marr&#235; form&#235; t&#235; prer&#235; me dat&#235;n 24.2.98 dhe del urdh&#235;ri ekzekutiv Nr.62 dt. 24.2.98 sipas t&#235; cilit oficer&#235;t n&#235; fjal&#235; duhet t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; pran&#235; Bashkis&#235; Vlor&#235;, privatizimin e banesave t&#235; tyre. 
Sigurimi shtetit th&#235;rret djalin e Besije Salat&#235;s, avokatin dhe k&#235;shilltarin juridik t&#235; Zan Caushit, sot kryetar i gjykat&#235;s Vlor&#235;s dhe k&#235;rkon prej tij anullimin e vendimit t&#235; form&#235;s prer&#235; t&#235; gjykat&#235;s. Besija i kujtoi t&#235; birit se as shoku Enver nuk anullonte vendimet e form&#235;s prer&#235; t&#235; gjykat&#235;s, por kur Arjani e sqaron se kjo &#235;sht&#235; detyr&#235; e dh&#235;n&#235; nga organet e diktatur&#235;s,, at&#235;here Besijes, i mbushen syt&#235; me lot dhe e mall&#235;ngjyer i kujton t&#235; birit, q&#235; e ka kopje t&#235; saj th&#235;nien lapidar t&#235; shokut Enver se sa m&#235; e fort&#235; diktatura aq m&#235; e fort&#235; &#235;sht&#235; demokracia. 
Sipas porosive t&#235; t&#235; j&#235;m&#235;s Arjani i k&#235;rkon sigurimit t&#235; shtetit q&#235; t&#235; futej n&#235; loj&#235; edhe Bashkia. Sigurimi kanos N/kryetarin e Bashkis&#235; Agron Shehu dhe n/pun&#235;sin e strehimit Beun Agaj dhe u k&#235;rkon tu formuloj&#235; ankimin e turpsh&#235;m Nr.576 dat&#235; 3.4.98 t&#235; cilin ja nisin Arjanit. Kryetari i gjykat&#235;s Arjan Salati sipas porosive t&#235; sigurimit t&#235; shtetit dhe personalisht t&#235; shok&#235;ve Agron Tozaj dhe Fatos Ismaili ja kalon p&#235;r gjykim &#231;&#235;shtjen Agim Hysit t&#235; birit t&#235; Hodo Hysit, (n&#235; t&#235; ardhmen p&#235;r Hodo Hysin dhe Besije Salat&#235;n do t&#235; ket&#235; cik&#235;l shkrimesh serial t&#235; tipit Fatos Arapi) sepse Agimi ka n&#235; SH.I.K. t&#235; v&#235;llain Ylli Hysi oficer sigurimi q&#235; k&#235;rkon sht&#235;pi. Cilat jan&#235; argumentat e organit t&#235; diktatur&#235;s p&#235;r t&#235; hapur gjyqin? 
Privatizimin e banesave e b&#235;jn&#235;: Bashkia, dhe Enti komb&#235;tar i Banesave p&#235;r onjektet ushtarake q&#235; dalin t&#235; lira pas ristrukturimit t&#235; forcave t&#235; armatosura. Vini re; objekte ushtarake. Shoku Arjan arsyeton se SH.I.K.-u b&#235;n pjes&#235; n&#235; forcat e armatosura, si i till&#235; privatizimin duhet ta b&#235;j&#235; Enti komb&#235;tar i Banesave. Nj&#235; arsyetim q&#235; do t&#235; &#231;udiste &#231;do f&#235;mij&#235; n&#235;n 6 vje&#231;! Oficer&#235;t ankues i kan&#235; kujtuar shokut Arjan Salati se n&#235; korrik t&#235; vitit 1991 kur shoku Ramiz Alia firmoste ligjin p&#235;r SH.I.K.-un nuk parashikoj&#235; q&#235; objektet e sigurimit t&#235; shtetit ti kalonin k&#235;tij institucioni t&#235; ri, p&#235;r pasoj&#235; edhe vendimi i qeveris&#235; i ka l&#235;n&#235; n&#235; kompetenc&#235; p&#235;r privatizim E.K. Benesave, objektet ushtarake q&#235; dalin t&#235; lira nga ristrukturimi i forcave t&#235; armatosura, pra objekte q&#235; jan&#235; n&#235; pron&#235;si t&#235; Ministris&#235; Mbrojtjes dhe Mistris&#235; Brendshme gj&#235; q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; konfirmuar zyrtarisht nga Enti Komb&#235;tar i Banesave me shkres&#235;n Nr. 2362/1 dt.29.12.1997, administruar si prov&#235; shkresore nga gjykata, pra n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; shkres&#235; thuhet qart&#235; dhe shqip se E.K. i banesave merret vet&#235;m me privatizimin e objekteve t&#235; Ministris&#235; Mbrojtjes dhe Ministris&#235; Brendshme; sepse Sh.I.K.-u nuk ka dhe nuk trash&#235;goi objekte ushtarake. 
N&#235; rastin konkret b&#235;het fjal&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235; objekt t&#235; nj&#235; nd&#235;rmarrje e kronik&#235; p&#235;rshtatur p&#235;r banes&#235; q&#235; n&#235; vitin 1996 dhe ku banojn&#235; sot oficer&#235;t e shtetit shqiptar A. Zeka, A. Hoxha, Me. Xhelili dhe A. Ajazi. 
Kush do ta marr&#235; p&#235;rsip&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; turp? 
Nuk u ngop Arjan Salati e Agron Tozaj me gjakun e Major Besnik Hidrit e Kapiten Leki Qokut por duan akoma gjak? 
Kush do t&#235; hedhi posht&#235; vendimin e form&#235;s prer&#235; t&#235; gjykat&#235;s? 
A do ti pushkatohen oficer&#235;t e shtetit shqiptar sipas urdh&#235;rit t&#235; asfalis&#235; greke? 


Si u shkat&#235;rrua dogana e Vlor&#235;s 

N&#235; ndihm&#235; t&#235; komisionit 

Nga Besian Vlora 

Detyra kryesore e Komitetit t&#235; shp&#235;timit (lexo shkat&#235;rrimit) ishte prerja e &#231;do lloj lidhje t&#235; Vlor&#235;s me detin me Italin&#235; nga ku furnizohej me mallra ushqimor&#235;, me mallra nd&#235;rtimi, me mallra sht&#235;piak&#235;, etj. Bijt&#235; e Enverit e dinin sekretin e bab&#235;s se nj&#235; popull mbahet m&#235; leht&#235; i pushtuar duke i prer&#235; buk&#235;n. M&#235; dat&#235;n 25 shkurt nj&#235; turm&#235; e eg&#235;rsuar me 200 veta disa edhe t&#235; armatosura me hekura n&#235; duar. Gjysma e tyre nga ngjyra e zez&#235; e fytyr&#235;s kuptoheshin se ishin jevgj, pjesa tjet&#235;r t&#235; bardh&#235; me fytyra t&#235; palar&#235; e t&#235; paruar, t&#235; gjith&#235; ishin n&#235; mosh&#235;n 16-24 vje&#231;. Turm&#235;n e udh&#235;hiqnin Syrja Dervishi dhe n&#235;nkryetari i Komitetit t&#235; Shp&#235;timit Edmond Tahiri i cili gjat&#235; koh&#235;s s&#235; monizmit u pushua 3 her&#235; nga puna, nga policia e Vlor&#235;s. 
Edmondi sipas premtimeve t&#235; epror&#235;ve u vu n&#235; krye t&#235; komitetit t&#235; shp&#235;timit b&#235;ri presion K&#235;shillit t&#235; Bashkis&#235; sidomos kryetarit G&#235;zim Ziles (shih filmimet e Teleblus&#235 :shkelje syri: , por nuk po zgjatemi me b&#235;mat e Edmondit se nuk ja vlen sepse edhe ustallar&#235;t e tij e kan&#235; l&#235;n&#235; rrug&#235;ve pa i dh&#235;n&#235; asnj&#235; kock&#235;. P&#235;r Syrja Dervishin do shkruajm&#235; m&#235; von&#235; sepse &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; nga ideator&#235;t e shkat&#235;rrimeve dhe hapjeve t&#235; depove ushtarake duke vendosur n&#235; krye t&#235; turmave gra e f&#235;mij&#235;. Por &#231;far&#235; ndodhi me turm&#235;n q&#235; drejtoheshin nga k&#235;ta dy kriminel&#235; t&#235; popullit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s. U paraqit&#235;n tek drejtuesit e dogan&#235;s dhe dhan&#235; urdh&#235;r: T&#235; mbyllet dogana nuk duam asnj&#235; anije n&#235; port. M&#235; d&#235;gjoni?-ul&#235;rinte Syrja Dervishi nuk duam as anije prej letre n&#235; det sepse k&#235;tej ushqehet Berisha dhe demokrat&#235;t. 
Drejtuesit u munduan ta bindnin se po u mbyll dogana populli i Vlor&#235;s do vuante shum&#235;, por turmat e pa rruara e t&#235; palar&#235; &#231;irr&#235;shin dhe nuk lejonin t&#235; merreshin vesh. N&#235; moment ishin n&#235; det 5 anije me mallra. Dogana e Vlor&#235;s i urdh&#235;ron anijet t&#235; &#231;doganohen n&#235; dogan&#235;n e Durr&#235;sit. Largohet edhe trageti i Otrantos bosh p&#235;r Otranto pa njer&#235;z dhe mjete. 
Me urdh&#235;r t&#235; drejtuesve t&#235; dogan&#235;s i gjith&#235; personeli i dogan&#235;s kaloi n&#235; ruajtje t&#235; objekteve t&#235; dogan&#235;s sepse i gjith&#235; aktiviteti u nd&#235;rpre. Komandanti i pik&#235;s kufitare tropojani trim G.H. pasi kishte marr&#235; informacion se do sulmohej depua e arm&#235;ve t&#235; portit k&#235;rkon ndihm&#235; tek vlonjat&#235;t e ndersh&#235;m p&#235;r evakuimin e municionit. K&#235;saj k&#235;rkese iu p&#235;rgjigj&#235;n dy qytetar&#235; 9 familje vlonjate), t&#235; cil&#235;t i &#231;uan n&#235; Zv&#235;rnec, n&#235; pik&#235;n e nd&#235;rhyrjes s&#235; shpejt&#235; me pro&#231;es verbal nga komandanti i pik&#235;s. 
Drejtuesit i dhan&#235; urdh&#235;r punonj&#235;sve t&#235; dogan&#235;s q&#235; t&#235; marrin me vehte t&#235; gjith&#235; dokumentacionin e nevojsh&#235;m dhe ti ruajn&#235; n&#235; sht&#235;pi. M&#235; von&#235; me inisiativ&#235;n e inxhinier D.Sh. u dor&#235;zuan t&#235; gjitha dokumentat e ruajtura n&#235;p&#235;r sht&#235;pira. Nat&#235;n e dat&#235;s 26 shkurt 1997 ora 11 u sulmua dogana dhe u shkat&#235;rrua plot&#235;sisht duke filluar me godina, kompjuter, radio nd&#235;rlidhja u nd&#235;rpre me gjith&#235; doganat e Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, fotokopjues, frigorifer&#235;, televizor, makina shkrimi, vula, let&#235;r, mobileri, t&#235; gjitha u vodh&#235;n dhe u dogj&#235;n. 
Dogana u hap n&#235; korrik 1997, d&#235;met ishin kolosale, shifrat e sakta i kan&#235; publikuar n&#235; parlament ata q&#235; e shkat&#235;rruan. Paralel me dogan&#235;n u shkat&#235;rrua dhe u vodh&#235;n drejtoria e portit, kapiteneria e portit. Por kush u vu n&#235; krye t&#235; dogan&#235;s? 
Drejtori i par&#235; u caktua Saimir Vishi sipas meritokracis&#235; s&#235; Nanos. 
Me merito-kraci kuptojm&#235; kush ka vrar&#235;, hapur depot ushtarake, shpifur kund&#235;r SHIK-ut dhe mund&#235;sisht t&#235; kish kontribuar duke futur djalin ose &#231;up&#235;n n&#235; grev&#235;n e uris&#235; s&#235; student&#235;ve t&#235; Universitetit t&#235; Vlor&#235;s, t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; mbuluar &#231;ift n&#235;n nj&#235; batanije, (shum&#235; vuajt&#235;n student&#235;t grevist&#235;!). Por &#231;'ndodhi me Saimir Vishin, ai filloi t&#235; vidhte dhe tua fshihte fitimin ustallar&#235;ve t&#235; Tiran&#235;s dhe pati jet&#235;n t&#235; shkurt&#235;r (3 muaj); hoq me motivacionin p&#235;r abuzim. Vendin e tij e zuri v&#235;llai i deputetes Luiza Hoxha (q&#235; piu gjakun e shikasit para studentave grevist&#235 :shkelje syri:  shoku Luan Hoxha. N&#235; port u caktua edhe i biri i Nasibe Metes, Fatmir Meta. Edhe Nasibeja &#235;sht&#235; shoqja e Luiz&#235;s q&#235; pin&#235; t&#235; dyja gjakun e shikasve. P&#235;r merit&#235; t&#235; t&#235; &#235;m&#235;s transferohet me rritje n&#235; detyr&#235; nga p&#235;rgjegj&#235;s i policis&#235; s&#235; dogan&#235;s s&#235; Rinasit n&#235; Tiran&#235;. 
Fatmir Meta ish bodigardi i Arben Malajt n&#235;p&#235;r fushata, em&#235;rohet nga ministri i financave q&#235; t&#235; vjedh&#235; sa m&#235; shum&#235; dhe fitimin ta ndajn&#235; n&#235; mes. U urojm&#235; t&#235; dyve: qesen ta mbushin plot dhe t&#235; ikin, se po q&#235;ndruan k&#235;tu, Berisha hajdut&#235;t nuk i fal! 

Jan&#235; t&#235; lutur personat e m&#235;sip&#235;rm ta kund&#235;rshtojn&#235; k&#235;t&#235; shkrim.

----------


## tani_26

Ngjarjet e '97 mund te karakterizohen si periudha me zeze e shekullit te kaluar per popullin shqiptar..Shqiptari vrau shqiptarin, vetem kjo mjafton qe kjo periudhe te quhet e zeze...

Por qenka e domosdoshme qe te merremi akoma me '97?
Mendoj se jo...Perkujtimi apo diskutimet per kete periudhe besoj se eshte njelloj sikur te ngacmosh plagen....
Besoj se duhet ta leme mbrapa '97 dhe te shohim perpara, duhet te merremi me te ardhmen e jo me te kaluaren pa nenkuptuar ketu qe te mos njohim te kaluaren. Njohja e saj te ndihmon qe te mos gabosh ne te ardhmen...

----------


## PORTI_05

/kolonel Sokol Mulosmani 
Shefi i Komisariatit të Policisë 

Për zhvillimin normal të fushatës elektorale u morën masa të plota nga pushteti lokal dhe komisariati i policisë të rrethit të Vlorës duke siguruar kushte të plota sigurie për veprimtaritë e të gjitha subjekteve politike. 
-Nuk ka patur asnjë rast që të keqtrajtohet ndonjë kandidat për deputet i asnjë force politike. 
-Janë siguruar zhvillimi normal i të gjitha takimeve dhe mitingjeve për të cilat është njoftuar paraprakisht policia. 
-U siguruan të gjitha qendrat e votimit, nëpër zona me policë që vrojtonin për respektimin e rendit e të qetësisë. 
Për veprimet korrekte të policisë gjatë ditës së votimeve janë shprehur të gjithë anëtarët e komisioneve të qendrave të votimit, përfshirë dhe përfaqësuesit e opozitës. Këtë e vërtetojmë edhe në disa deklarata të lëshuara nga ata vetë. 
-Nuk ka patur asnjë rast që të ndërhyjnë përfaqësuesit e policisë në qendrat e votimit të zonës 103, siç pretendon gazeta Zëri i popullit i datës 09.06.1996. Këtë e vërtetojmë me deklaratat e përfaqësuesve të opozitës që kanë qenë në qendrat e votimit të kësaj zone. 
Nuk është marrë asnjë anëtar komisioni nga plicia. 
-Plagosja me armë e qytetarit Krenar Cakërri nuk ka të bëjë fare me motive politike. Komisariati i policisë e ka kontigjent këtë shtetas për vjedhje dhe trafik të paligjshëm klandestin. 
-Plagosja është shkaktuar nga përplasja e grupeve rivale dhe vetë Krenari nuk jep asnjë të dhënë për autorin, por shprehet se do t'i lajnë vetë hesapet dhe kërkon të mos vazhdojnë fare hetimet për këtë ngjarje. Kjo vërtetohet me deklaratën e tij që e bashkangjitim me këtë informacion. 
Komisariati i policisë ka hapur dosjen për zbulim autori dhe po vazhdon procedurat e punës zbuluese. 
-Me datën 25 maj 1996 në orën 23.00 në fshatin Sharrishte është larguar nga shtëpia Zhaneta Abedini, e bija e Kastriot Abedinit. Me datën 27 maj në orën 01.00 z. Kastriot ka njoftuar Komisariatin e Policisë se i është larguar vajza nga shtëpia dhe kërkoi ndihmë për ta rikthyer në shtëpi. Pasi u morën masat e nevojshme menjëherë nga Komisariati rezultoi se vajza ishte në qytetin Orikum. Për sa më sipër vërtetohet dhe nga deklaratat e z. Kastriot Abedini që i bashkëngjitet informacionit. 
-Gjatë fushatës së zgjedhjeve, drejtuesit e degës së Partisë Socialiste për Vlorën organizuan dhe aktivizuan në të ashtëquajturat Skuadra të ndërhyrjes së shpejtë oficerë dhe agjentë të ish policisë sekrete dhe kontigjente të policisë me etiketimet e ruajtjes me çdo kusht të votës së popullit . 
Gjatë fushatës, detyra e tyre ishte që nëpërmjet presioneve të bëjnë terror mbi qytetarët për të votuar me çdo kusht për PS-në. 
Për ata që kundërshtonin këto forca do të shkallëzonin veprime të dhunshme. Listat e tyre i janë bashkëngjitur informacionit. 

Ja disa fakte: 

Kryetari i seksionit të PS-së në fshatin Zvernec futi në konflikt për motive politike, grupe fshatarësh dhe me ndërhyrjen e policisë u shmang gjakderdhja. 
-Drejtuesit kryesorë të degës së PS-së e sidomos sekretari i kësaj partie Theodhori Shia aktivizoi shumë kontigjentë të policisë në lagjen Çole e sidomos vëllezërit Luan Çaushi. Premtimet për ta ishin gradimi me detyra pas fitores së PS-së dhe lirimi nga burgu i kryekriminelit Myrteza Çaushi-vëllai i tyre. 
-Me datën 07 Maj 1996 para fillimit të mitingut të PS-së në pallatin e sportit për prezantimin e kandidatëve për deputetë u shpreh vlerësimet më të mira nga n/kryetari i degës së PS-së për Vlorën z. Gëzim Tushi, për masat që kish marrë policia për sigurimin e aktivitetit të tyre. 
Vetëm pak minuta më pas kur gjithçka po shkonte shumë mirë vijnë Servet Pëllumbi, Namik Dokle, Gramoz Ruçi, Ermelinda Meksi, Ndre Legisi të shoqëruar nga një skuadër e ashtuquajtuara e ndërhyrjes së shpejtë të tyre të cilët provokuan pa shkak policinë duke e goditur me grusht oficerin Ilir Nure dhe një polic. 
Komisariati i policisë ndaloi në flagrancë dhe i dha për ndjekje penale vëllezërit Bardhi Koçi, Ilirjan Koçi, Engjëll Koçi dy nga të cilët kanë qënë ushtarak njeri me forcat e ndërhyrjes së shpejtë të Komisariatit të Vlorës dhe tjetri n/oficer në ushtri. Që të dy kanë dalë në lirim për shkak të thirrjeve të tyre për të përdorur armë kundër lëvizjes demokratike me vitin 1991. 
-Me datën 23 maj 1996 Jetnor Binaj rreh publikisht z. flamur Licaj drejtues i seksionit të PD-së në lagjen Hajro Cakërri dhe n/kryetar i komisionit duke i kërkuar të heqë dorë nga PD-ja dhe nga fushata e zgjedhjeve. Më hollësisht sqaron informacioni bashkëngjitur i hartuar nga inspektori policisë gjyqësore që ka ndjekur çështjen. 
-Nga përfaqësuesit e opozitës e sidomos kryetari partisë social-punëtore Petrit Kllapi-ish oficer sigurimi dhe Avdul Canaj kërcënohet kryetari komisionit të zonës elektorale 106 z. Kasëm Roshi, i cili menjëherë dha dorëheqjen. 
Disa ditë më pas kërcënohet përsëri kryetari komisionit të kësaj zone elektorale z. Mallëngjim Skënderi nga kryetari i partisë Ekologjike Fatos Hamiti, i cili është përfaqësuesi i PS-së në këshillin e Bashkisë. 
-Z. Paskal Milo kandidat për deputet i PSD-së në zonën elektorale Nr. 107 i shoqëruar nga 3 djem ka kërcënuar pronarin e zdrukthtarisë Perlat Rexhepi dhe aktivist i PD-së z. Fitim Haxhiraj dhe djalin e tij duke kujtuar që të heshtin ose do t'i zhdukin . 
-Z. Paskal Milo dhe kandidati për deputet i PAD-së në zonën 105 Arben Imami aktivizuan kontigjentë të policisë, trafikantë klandenstinësh duke u premtuar publikisht se do t'ju lirojnë të gjithë motoskafet e bllokuar nga policia për veprimtari të paligjshme. 
Duke qënë kontigjente policie u imlikuan në veprime të dhunshme për të cilat janë marrë sipas kërkesave ligjore. 
-Shpëtim Abedini-aktivist i PS-së me aktivitetin e tij të dhunshëm mbi anëtarët e simpatizantë të PD-së në lagjen Partizani dhe ushtrimin e presionit mbi qytetarët për të votuar për PS-në krijoi një gjendje tensioni që u mënjanua pa ngjarje si rrjedhojë e veprimeve të matura të punonjësve të policisë. 
Kandidat për deputet i PS-së në zonën elektorale Nr. 104 Fatmir Zani në të gjitha takimet që ka patur me elektoratin ka folur me një gjuhë të ashpër enveriste duke paralajmëruar se të gjithë atyre që janë në administratën e Berishës dhe atyre që do të votojnë për PD-në e Berishës do t'ju rrjepin lëkurën, e do t'i shtrydhin si limoni . 
Me datën 26 Maj rreth orës 22.00 në oborrin e qëndresës së votimit Nr. 35 disa ekstremistë të PS-së kanë organizuar grumbullime të paligjshme duke bërë presion mbi komisionin e qendrës së votimit për nxjerrjen e një rezultati fiktiv në favor të PS-së. Sqarojmë se në këtë qendër votimi përfaqësuesi i PS-së nuk është larguar nga komisioni. 
Më pas është hedhur një granatë dhe lëndë plasëse në afërsi të godinës së qëndrës së votimit dhe është qëlluar me armë. 
Në rrethana të tilla polici i shërbimit ka kërkuar ndihmën e rojeve të policisë të zonës së Sevasterit që shpejt kanë mbërritur 2 oficerë policie dhe një polic të cilët realizuan shpërndarjen pa ngjarje të grumbullimit të paligjshëm që po ushtronin presionin mbi komisionin dhe rreth orës 04.00 komisioni me dokumentat e votimit i shoqëruar nga policia kanë filluar lëvizjen në komisionin Nr. 104 në Vlorë. 
-Me datën 26 maj ditën e zgjedhjeve kryetari i degës së PS-së së Vlorës dhe kandidat për deputet i kësaj partie në zonën elektorale Nr. 105 z. Eduart Alushi ka lëvizur në qytet, ka hyrë në disa qendra votimi dhe në zyrën e komisionit të zonës Nr. 105 me veshjen antiplumb duke përhapur psikozën e frikës dhe terrorit. 
Bashkëngjitur me informacionin ju dërgojmë dy deklarata që vërtetojnë këtë veprim. 
-Veprimet e dhunshme që cituam e shumë të tjera për të cilat disponojnë dokumentat përkatëse, janë shoqëruar me masa korrekte sipas dispozitave ligjore të policisë ndaj kundërvajtësve dhe kjo ka qënë baza e sigurimit të rendit dhe qetësisë e mënjanimi i konflikteve ndërmjet qytetarëve. 
Në bazë të dokumentave që u dërgojmë hedhim poshtë pretendimet e pabazuara të përfaqësuesve të PS-së, PBDNJ-së e opozitës në përgjithësi. 
Po të dëshironi mund t'ju vëmë dhe dokumenta të tjera në dispozicion që e vërtetojnë këtë. 
Mbi masat që u morën nga Komisariati i Policisë për zhvillimin normal të fushatës së zgjedhjeve për Kuvendin Popullor dhe disa probleme me tendenca kriminale që u evidencuan gjatë dhe pas zgjedhjeve. 
Komisariati i policisë duke analizuar gjendjen në prag të fushatës elektorale dhe përpjekjet e herëpashershme që bënë forcat opozitare për të nxitur reagimet të kundraligjshme në qytet dhe në zona të populluara, mori masa për t'i paraprirë fushatës elektorale me interpretime ligjore dhe korrektësi të punonjësve të rendit për sigurimin e kushteve normale për të gjitha subjektet elektorale dhe kandidatët e tyre. 
Para fillimit të fushatës organizuan një takim të drejtuesve kryesorë të Komisariatit, me përfaqësuesit e forcave politike në rreth, ku u ftua dhe prefekti i Vlorës. 
Në këtë takim u bënë interpretime të ligjit për zgjedhjet në Kuvendin Popullor , të ligjit për grumbullimet dhe manifestimet publike kërkesa të ligjit për policinë e rendit, si dhe u komunikuan sallat e mbyllura dhe sheshet e hapura që janë miratuar për veprimtari elektorale në qytetin e Vlorës, të Himarës, të Selenicës, në Komunën e Kotës dhe Noveselës. 
Fillimi i fushatës shoqërore dhe me disa masa organizimi të fshehta nga Partia Socialiste, për të krijuar grupe vullnetarësh dhe me pagesë, paralele me forcat e rendit. Në këto grupe synohej të inkuadroheshin oficerë dhe agjentë të sigurimit të shtetit të diktaturës që aktualisht janë në lirim si dhe ushtarakë të dalë në lirim nga zbatimi i reformës në ushtri. 
Ky organizim mbi baza skuadrash u shtri në disa lagje të qytetit e në disa fshatra dhe konkretisht: 
Në lagjen Partizani , Qeriba Derria , Pavarësia , Lef Sallata , 4 heronjtë , 28/1 Nëntori, Isa Boletini , Lirimi , Hajro Cakërri , Kushtrimi , Qazim Kokoshi , Osman Haxhiu , 24 Maji , në qytetin e Selencës, komuna Noveselë, Vllahinë, Kote, Gjorm, Lepenicë, Brataj, Kesaplik, Bolenë, Llakatund, Dukat, Orikum, Himarë, Kudhës, Qeparo, Pilur,etj. 
Organizimi i këtyre grupeve filloi të bëhej më urgjencë nën parullat e ruajtjes e të shpëtimit të votave në pamje të parë, ndërsa në rrethe të ngushta nga drejtuesi e PS-së në qendër e në seksione planizohej ndërhyrja dhunshëm në këto forca në qëndrat e votimit 'Në momentin më të volitshëm siç e quanin ata për të vendosur fitoren. 
Në një moment të tillë parashikohet që në oborr dhe afërsi të qendrave të votimit do të kishte shumë anëtarë dhe simpatizantë të PS-së për të mbështetur veprimet e djemëve -siç shpreheshin ata vetë. 
Paralelisht me këto grupe, në mjedise publike filloi të përdorej një fjalor i ashpër dhune nga përfaqësuesit socialistë, socialpunëtorë, social demokrat, të unitetit kombëtar, ekologjik, aleancës. 
Shprehjet e tyre më të përdorshme në mjedise publike me njerëzit ishin: Do ta marrim kësaj radhe me odo kusht, qoftë dhe me armë. Do t'ju rrjepim lëkurën këtyre banditave , Të gjallë s'ua lëmë më pushtetin ballistave , votoni për Partinë Socialiste se s'do keni vend se ku do të futeni më pas etj etj. 
Kryetari i partisë Socialpunëtore Petrit Kllapi-ish oficer sigurimi dhe Avdyl Cenaj ushtrojnë presion dhe kërcënojnë kryetarin e Komisionit të zonës elektorale 105 Z. Kasem Roshi, dhe për këtë shkak ky dha dorëheqjen nga Komisioni. Pas shoqërimit në Komisariat të dy personat agresorë, menjëherë ranë telefonat nga dega e PS-së të Vlorës dhe konkretisht nga sekretari i Përgjithshëm, Theodhori Shia dhe N/kryetari i Partisë Socialiste, Gëzim Tushi të cilët ankohen se po dhunohen të drejtat e anëtarëve të Partisë Socialiste për zhvillimin e fushatës dhe konkretizuan emrat e Petrit Kallapit e Avdyl Canajt, sado që juridikisht dukej se përfaqësonin një tjetër forcë politike në zgjedhje. 
Ditët e fundit në prag të votimeve Fatos Hamiti, Kryetar i Partisë Ekologjike dhe anëtarë i këshillit të bashkisë, kërcënon Kryetarin e Komisionit të zonës elektorale 105, Mallëngjim Skënderi deri në masën që do të vinte dorë mbi të. 
Ky ishte rasti i dytë që përsëritej me kryetarin e komisionit të zonës nr. 105. 
Baza e acarimeve në këtë zonë ishte se konkuronin për deputet, Eduart Alushi, Kryetar i Partisë Socialiste, Arben Imami, përfaqësues i PAD-së përballë z. Dashamir Shehi i PD-së. 
Liderët e PS-së në rrethe dhe kandidatët e tyre filluan të premtojnë se do t'i lironin nga burgu disa kriminelë të kapur nga policia, tipike ishte aktivizimi me këto premtime i vëllezërve të kriminelit Myrteza Çaushi, i kapur në Athinë në bashkëpunim me interpolin. 
Në lagje Çole nga kjo filloi të krijohej një gjëndje pasigurie tek njerëzit, e frika se ç'mund t'u ndodhte familjeve për Partinë Socialiste, pasi Luan Çaushi i pagëzuar si kryetar i seksionit të Partisë Socialiste në lagje familjarisht dukeshin të papërmbajtur në kërcënime. 
Paskal Milo, kandidat për deputet i PSD-së dhe Arben Imami kandidat i PAD-së me pasuesit e tyre u kapën pas problemit të kontrabandës së detit duke premtuar jo vetëm në takime të ngushta por dhe në takime masive, që sapo të fitonin do të lëshonin të gjithë motoskafët e bllokuara. 
Për këtë arsye rreth tyre u bashkuan disa trafikantë që dirigjoheshin nga Alfred Zijaji, i njohur në Vlorë për kalimin e paligjshëm të klandestinëve me motoskafe. 
Kandidati për deputet i Partisë Socialiste në zonën Nr. 104, fatmir Zani, thuajse në të gjitha takimet me elektoratin foli me një gjuhë të ashpër enveriste. Sapo të marrim pushtetin-shprehej-do ti fshijmë të gjitha ligjet e Berishës dhe ç'janë në administrata do t'i shtrydhim si limonin, do t'ju rrjepim lëkurën . 
Në fshatin, Zvernecë, Panajot Subashi, anëtar i kryesisë së PS-së, ka kohë që bën përpjekje për të marrë me forma të k/ligjshme funksionin e kryeplakut të fshatit, ndërsa me fillimin e fushatës aktivizoi një pjesë të fshatarëve kundër pjesës tjetër, për t'i detyruar të votojnë për Partinë Socialiste dhe kandidatin e saj. 
Në Selenicë dhe në Lubonjë ish kryetari i Komunës, Qatip Basha me vëllezërit e tij dhe disa nostalgjik filluan të përhapnin frymën e terrorit dhe të frikës mbi njerëzit që të votojnë për Partinë Socialiste se në të kundërt do të laheshin hesapet me datën 27 maj. 
Të tillë u shfaqën në Lumin e Vlorës, Hamit Arshia, në Vranisht, Agron Meta, ne Llakatund, Birçe Aliaj, në lagjen Partizani , Shpëtim Abedini-ish plic. Vëllezërit, Bardhyl, Ilirian dhe Engjëll Koci, dy nga të cilët ish ushtarak etj. 
Nga drejtuesit e partisë Socialiste në rrethe ishin projektet e organizimit të strukturave shtetërore pas fitores së tyre dhe vëndet sipas hierakisë ua kishin komunikuar personave. Kjo i bënte më agresivë këta në luftën për të marrë me çdo kusht fitoren në votime. 
Për disa funksione kryesore ishin vënë deri në 7-8 kandidatura ç'ka e zgjeronte rrethin e personave mjaft prej të cilëve kontigjente të policisë apo ish luftarakë që luftonin për pozita zyrtare nëpërmjet rrugëve zyrtare nëpërmjet rrugëve të krimit. 
Komisariati i policisë mbi bazën e organizimit të punës përpunoi shpejt informacion për këto organizime dhe aktivitete të kundraligjshme, që synoninnë destabilizimin e situatës. 
Forma kryesore që u përdor ishte shoqërimi për në komisariat i personave me rrezikshmëri më të madhe shoqërore, marrja e shpjegimeve për veprimet e kundrakigjshme dhe ballafaqimi i veprimeve të tyre me dispozitat ligjore. 
U ndaluan në flagrancë dhe u dhanë për ndjekje penale vëllezërit, Ilirjan Koçi, Engjëll Koçi dhe Bardhi Koçi të cilët goditën dhe ofenduan në krye të detyrës punonjësit e policisë me datën 07.05.1996, para fillimit të takimit të anëtarëve dhe simpatizantëve të PS-së për prezantimin e kandidatëve të tyre për deputetë. Gjykata vlerësoi të bazuar në ligj ndalimin dhe vazhdon hetimi nga Prokuroria ndaj tyre. 
Me datën 21.05.1996, u krijuan premisa për përplasje masive në Urën e Mifolit, nëpërmjet drejtuesve të PS-së dhe simpatizantëve demokratë të cilët kishin dalë për të paguar hyrjen në Vlorë të drejtuesve socialistë që pritnin të vinin nga Tirana për mitingje në Mifol Kote, Vllahinë dhe Selenicë. 
Rruga u bllokua për 2 orë dhe me ndërhyrjen e policisë i ç'bllokua duke mënjanuar plotësisht premisat për ngjarjet e jashtëzakonshme. Pozitivisht në uljen e tensionit ndikoi dhe kthimi mbrapsht pa u futur në zonën e Vlorës të deleguarve nga kryesia e PS-së në Tiranë. 
Për pasojë të thirrjeve për ndeshje të hapur dhe presionëve duke kërcënuar individë e familje siç citohet në këto materiale dhe në shumë informacione të tjera, filloi të shkallëzohej njëfarë proteste në përmasa të zgjeruara dhe që shprehej dhe në telefonatat e shumta që u bënë këto ditë në Komisariatin e policisë. 
Duke vlerësuar me seriozitet informacionet çdo ditë janë dhënë detyra konkrete për shmangien e konfliktëve sidomos ata të karakterit politik që filluan të bëhen objekt më tepër. 
Për të gjitha veprimtaritë masive në mjedise të hapura apo të mbyllura janë hartuar plane masash për mbarëvajtjen e mitingjeve dhe parandalimin e kriminalitetit dhe ruajtjen e rendit e të qetësisë publike. 
Takimet në salla të vogla në qytete e në fshatra dhe veprimtaritë e kandidatëve për deputetë të të gjitha subjekteve politikë janë siguruar nga inspektorët e policisë së rendit dhe kriminalitetit. 
Për rrjedhojë gjithë fushata e realizuar nuk pati asnjë ngjarje të rëndë. 
Me datën 25 maj rreth orës 21.30 janë thyer me shishe xhamat e qëndrës së propagandës së kandidatit të PS-së Eduart Alushi. Më pas është plagosur në këmbë me armë zjarri në afërsi të kësaj qendre, një qytetar, anëtar komisioni në një qendër votimi të zonës 105. 
Policia ka mbërritur menjëherë në vendngjarje me 5 makina thuajse njëherësh, siç deklaruan dhe të pranishmit, mirëpo qoftë i plagosuri, qoftë per so na të tjerë të pranishëm nuk dhanë asnjë shpjegim për autorin, mjetin, apo rrethin e personave. Më pas deklaruan se ishin 4-5 djem në një benx portokalli pa targë, por asnjë fjalë për karakterin dallues të autorit që ka qëlluar, megjithëse siç deklaron i plagosuri krenar Cakërri, autorin e ka parë kur po qëllonte në drejtim të tij. Sqarimet e mëtejshme nuk u dhanë duke u shprehur se vetë dhe 70 vëllezër e kushërinj do ta merrnin hakun. Siç u deklarua nga vetë personi plagosja s'kishte motive politike, por larje hesapesh midis rivalëve. 
në orën 03.00 të mëngjesit të datës 27 maj sekretari i degës së PS-së Theodhori Shia, njofton se një grup djemsh kishin hyrë në mjediset e selisë së PS-së dhe kishin qëlluar me pistoletë. 
Menjëherë shkoi në vend grupi i gatshëm, Shefi i Komisariatit dhe Shefi i polcisë rrugore që sipas uedhërit po patrullonte në qytet. 
Nga kqyrja nuk rezultoi asnjë shenjë plumbi në muret apo paisjet e sallës së mbledhjeve në katin e parë ku pretendohej se është qëlluar me pistoletë. Më pas kur po dilnin na u dha një gëzhojë pistolete të cilën e bllokuam dhe u administrua në laboratore për t'u vlerësuar. 
Edhe në këtë rast nga Theodhori Shia dhe persona të tjerë të pranishëm s'u dha asnjë shpjegim për emra apo karakteristika dalluese të autorëve. 
Masat që u morën për ruajtjen e rendit pranë të gjitha qëndrave të votimit me policë, formimi i rreth20 n/ grupeve të gatshëm të paisura me autovetura foristrada me targa policie dhe far blu, përzgjedhja e gjithë këtij personeli shërbimi nga policët dhe oficerët më të disiplinuar të kujdesshëm e gjakftohtë, ndaj provokatotëve të ndryshëm, si dhe aktivizimin e të gjithë inspektorëve dhe agjentëve nëpër zonat që mbulojnë organikisht realizojnë shmangien e plotë të ngjarjeve kriminale, realizoi plotësisht ruajtjen e rendit dhe të qetësisë për një votim të lirë e të fshehtë në qytet dhe në të gjitha fshatrat e rrethit të Vlorës. 
Me datën 26 maj gjatë gjithë kohës së votimit Shefi i Komisariatit, Shefi i Policisë kriminale dhe Shefi i rendit kanë marrë takim me mbi 80% të komisionëve të qëndrave të votimit dhe konkluzioni ka qënë e njëjtë për rregull të plotë e mbarvajtje të votimit. Të gjithë përfaqësuesit e opozitës janë shprehur shumë pozitivisht për mbarëvajtjen e votimit në të gjitha qëndrat e votimit, madje shumë prej tyre kanë lëshuar deklarata pozitive për mbarëvajtjen e votimit dhe se largohen me urdhër nga lart. 
Forcat e policisë realizuan shmangien e aksidenteve të mundshme më manifestimet me automjetet që filluan në të gdhirë të datës 27 dhe që vazhduan për dy ditë në rrugët e Vlorës. 
Gjithashtu u shmangën konfrontimet e mundshme në përpjekjen e opozitave për të realizuar grumbullime e protesta. Përpjekje të tilla paraprinë rrezik në kushtet e entuziazmit të madh të fitores të demokratëve, prandaj dhe veprimet e shpejta të policisë për shmangien e premisave negativë ishin shumë të rëndësishme për sigurimin e rendit. 
Nga ana tjetër duhet të analizojmë edhe disa të meta me punën e policisë me qëllim që të gjinden rrugë dhe forma për përmirësimin e punës në të ardhmen. 
Së pari: Jo të gjithë inspektorët e policisë kriminale dhe të rendit siguruan informacione për tendencat e ashpërsim të situatës në zonat që mbulojnë, madje pati dhe raste të përsëritura që dhe pas 4-5 ditësh nga kryerja e aktit të dhunshëm vetëm inspektori s'dinte gjë, megjithëse në lagje apo në fshat kishte bërë bujë. 
Kjo kategori punonjësish për gjithë muajin s'kanë grumbulluar asnjë informacion as për dosjet e zbulimit të autorit që kanë dhe në ndonjë rast ndodhi që inspektori të stakohet fare me detyrimet e punës siç ndodhi me oficerin, Ilir Ngresi. 
Është shqetësuese që inspektori të rrijë ditë me radhë nëpër rrugët e Vlorës me oficerë të liruar si të përshtatshëm për policinë dhe jo vetëm që s'shkon në zonë, por nuk i jepet asnjë masë disiplinore nga Shteti i Policisë Kriminale. 

Në mars-prill 1996. Njësite guerile komuniste në veprim. 

Partia Komuniste dhe Sigurimi sot në pushtet duke u organizuar dhe ngritur armët, kundër Qeverisë së tyre të ligjshme kanë marrë mbi vete akuzën e tradhëtisë së lartë ndaj Atdheut. 

Më 1991 në Vlorë rithemelohet Partia Komuniste Shqiptare. 

Në Vlorë flamurin e kanë Sabri Xhelili e Lefter Shabani, Luan Hoxha e Gjergj Muço, Tare Hamo, e Platon Arapi, Agron Abazi e Luan Çaushi, Luiza Hoxha e Halil Çaushi, Fatmir Xhafa e Piro Xhaka, Njazi Tahiri e Laureta Petoshati, në Tragjas Gabajt me në krye Mehmet Gabën e Tonin Troqen, në Brataj Meçajt, në Drashovicë Zanajt, në Lubonjë, Qatip Basha, Çaush Sinani, në Karbunarë Hodajt, në Nevosela Hilajt, në Vllahin Luan Sula etj 
Rreth këtyre grumbullohet llumi i prostitutave, evgjitve, hajdutëve, që mendonin se veset i kanë për faj të demokratëve dhe të marrin prej tyre pushtetin. 
Siç shihet edhe kësaj here një pjesë e vlonjatëve tregohen të denjë për të mbrojtur komunizmin duke kujtuar kohët e arta kur mbajtën edhe ushqyen, Dushan Mugoshën që thirën nacionalistët shqiptarë, kur në Ministrinë e Brendëshme dhe të Mbrojtjes ndër tre vetë 2 ishin vlonjatë, kur në Byronë Politike në 13 veta 5 ishin vlonjatë. 
Më 1996 para zgjedhjeve të majit Komiteti Qendror i P. Komuniste nën drejtimin e Vladimir Fejzos e Eduart Alushit vendos të hidhet në aksion. Formohen Skuadrat e ndërhyrjes së Shpejtë të cilët armatosen, caktojnë bazat dhe oficerët e sigurimit dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tyre. 
Ata kanë marrë detyrë të përgatiten për luftë, një anëtar i komitetit drejtues të PS në Tiranë deklaron: Nuk ka rrugë tjetër për të hequr Berishën. 
Guerilet komunistë përgatitën me mjete rrethanore, çifte, pushkë, e pistoleta të fshehura, lëndë ekslozive, granata, shashka, shishe me benzinë, thika, shkrepse. 
Të gjitha këto të dhëna sigurohen në udhë operative nga Policia dhe SHIK-u, po më shumë prej kontributit të vlonjatëve të vërtetë që ju dhimbte shpirti për Vlorën dhe po ndjenin hatanë që po vinte. 
Policia punon me maturi profesionalizëm të lartë dhe i paralizon me përjashtim të disa rasteve sporadike edhe këto pa efekte për masën e gjerë të popullit. 
Skuadrat e ndërhyrjes së Shpejtë , ose Skuadrat e Shpëtimit ndjenin erë gjaku dhe mish njeriu që vinte prej origjinës së Partisë Komuniste dhe Sigurimit të Shtetit diktatorial. 
Qëllimi i tyre T'i hanin oficerët e Shtetit Shqiptar shishqebap (Zëri i Popullit 22.11.1997), kështu ka deklaruar edhe ndërlidhsja me Tiranën Farie Tozaj (Alikaj). 

Cilët ishin këta barbarë, që kishin menduar ta mbysnin popullin e Vlorës dhe gjithë Shqipërinë me gjak? 

Grupi i sigurimit dhe i nderhyrjes së përqëndruar

1-Eduart Alushi, enverist, organizator edhe udhëheqës i popullit për djegien e Bashkisë dhe të gjithë Vlorës, përgjegjësi kryesore, vrasës së djemve të Vlorës. I arrestuar nga policia, sot deputet. 
2-Vladimir Fejzo, enverist, vjedhës antikash, i dënuar nga drejtësia, i arrestuar nga policia, sot deputet. 
3-Agron Tozaj, enverist, oficer Sigurimi, gazetar i Koha Jonë . Udhëheqës iturmave bashkë me djalin e xhaxhait, Fatmir Tozaj, në sulmin dhe djegien e ShIK-ut ku ndodhi masakra e Major, Besnik Hidrit dhe Kapiten Lekë Qokut. 
4-Fatos Ismaili, enverist, oficer Sigurimi.Udhëheqës i turmave që dogjën, shkatërruan dhe vranë oficerët e SHIK-ut. 
5-Kalem Kalemi, enverist, mësues. Mik i vjetër i Sigurimit të Shtetit me kaq vepra sa dhe operativët dridheshin para tij. Ka mbi vete përgjegjësinë e kaq njerëzve të dënuar në burgje politike. 
6-Todi Driza, enverist. Themelues i PK, dhe shpifës kundër anëtarëve të Partisë Demokratike. 
7-Skënder Sadedini, enverist. Themelues i PK. Propagandues, përhapës i thashethemeve me qëllim diskreditimi të demokratëve. 
8-Vëllezërit Gjondeda, enverist, oficer. 
9-Vëllezërit Bardhi, Engjëll dhe Ilirian Koçi, enveristë, komunistë primitivë, udhëheqës të turmave për djegien e BAshkisë dhe të Selisë së PD-së, përgjegjës kryesor për vrasjet e djegiet në Vlorë. Bardhi dhe Iliriani kanë qënë ofcerë. 
Bardhi me ardhjen në fuqi të komunistëve, u emërua oficer dogane, por duke qënë se u tregua i pangopur u pushua nga puna, por Partia duke ia njohur meritat e emëroi në një vend tjetër, po me aq rëndësi. 
10-Albert Nushi, komunist, ish oficer sigurimi. 
11-Haki Hasanbega, komunist dhe ish oficer sigurimi. 
12-Astrit Pisha, djali i Islam Pishaj, enverist dhe miku i përjetshëm i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Astriti ka qënë shoqërues i drejtorit të Gjallicës , Fitim Gërcalliut. 
13-Kudret Lila, enverist, bënë harkiri për Partinë. megjithëse analfabet sot ai është emëruar përgjegjës i tregut në Bashki. 
14-Pëllumb Zotaj me të tre vëllezërit, enverist. Pëllumbi ka mësuar që në moshën 19 vjeç dhe llagemet e errëta të Sigurimit të Shtetit. 
15-Vëllezërit Hitaj, të njohur në pallatin e ri të F. Çimentos, për enverizmin e tyre. 
16-Irakli Billa, enverist, themelues dhe kryetar i PK, thuhet se është instruktuar nga asfalia greke në kurse filozofike dhe i specializuar në Institutin e Vorio-Epirit në Janinë. Megjithëse është pushuar nga puna si amoral dhe i paaftë, Partia sot e ka emëruar drejtor gjimnazi. 

Lagjia Partizani 

1-Shpëtim Abedini, komandant skuadre, enverist. ish Polic birucash për të dënuarit politikë. Organizator i shkrimit të parullave antikushtetuese me rastin e 16 tetorit dhe 8 nëntorit si Imperialistë, larg duart nga Shqipëria! , Lavdi Enver Hoxhës , etj. 
2-Gjysh Isai, enverist. Një ndër bazat e hershme të Sigurimit të Shtetit. Gjyshi i ka shërbyer Sigurimit që në moshë të re. Është baza dhe nxitësi i grupeve komuniste në maj 1996 dhe janar-qershor 1997. 
3-Vëllezërit Patriot, Besnik dhe Ylli Isai, djemtë e Gjyshit, enveristë, kondrabandistë të njohur, duke shfrytëzuar dhe qënien e Patriotit si oficer në doganë. 
4-Kristaq Hoxha, enverist, menaxher i Gjallicës . 
5-Fitim Sinani, enverist, kasap, udhëheqës, përgjegjës pa shumë djegie e shkatërrime në Vlorë. 
6-Maksim Hibro, enverist. 
7-Esat Budja, enverist, miku i vjetër i Sigurimit të Shtetit, kulmin e karierës së tij në llagemet e errëta të sigurimit e ka arritur në Llakantund kur ka punuar nën komandën e shokut Kalem Kalemi. Viktima të Kalemit, Esatit dhe xhaxhi Ndinit qenë 5 mësues në 10 vjet, pra 1 në çdo 2 vjet në burg, viktima e fundit ishte mësuesi dhe futbollisti i njohur, Skënder Ibrahimi. Esati është personifikimi i komunistit. 
Kamarieri në Llakatund, i solli mish turli sipas kërkesës së tij, shkoi të marrë gjellën tjetër. Kur erdhi Esati i thotë: Unë të porosita për mish turli ti ma solle sade? Kamarieri pa i çuditur, pastaj vuri buzën në gaz dhe i tha: 
Profesor keni harruar dhe keni futur mishin në Xhepin që pikonte. 
Ja ky është komunist Esati, që Zoti për ta dalluar kohët e fundit i ka tharë njërën dorë, por Esati në të tijën vazhdon propogandën e Partisë. 

Lagje Qeriba Derri 

1-Gushi Troqe, enverist nga fisi i njohur Troqeve të Tragjasit. Gushi me makinë shkrimi në shtëpi shtypte dhe shpërndante trakte. Më vonë ai u pais nga Partia dhe me shaptilograf. Shtëpia e tij pranë pallatit të Transballkanike ka qënë baza e luftës së bandës së Zan Çaushit. Gushi është pjesëmarrës e inspirues krimëve të Zan Çaushit. 2-Vëllezërit, Luan, Lefter, Zan Çaushit. Enveristë mbështetësit dhe kërkuesit që fshatari dhe kushëriri i tyre nga Gorishti, Fatos Ismaili të emërohej N/kryetar i SHIK-ut, siç edhe ndodhi në fakt. Luani Kryetari i PS të lagjes, Lefteri i zgjedhur në PS, Balili podigardi ityre. 3-Bujar Elmazi, enverist. mësues, shokët e tij thonë nuk ka sqepar që t'ja drejtoi kurrizos gungën. 4-Bejto Meta, enverist. 5-Dalip Meto, enverist. 

Lagje Lef Sallaku 

1-Ylli Meçe, oficer sigurimi. Vëllai i Vladimir Meçes, zëdhënës i ramiz Alisë e Mejtim Meçe, shef sigurimi. Sot N/kryetar i Shoqatës të Sigurimit të Shtetit 10 Shkurt , dhe oficer. 2-Dashamir Beja, djali i Bexhet Bejës, oficer. Në diktaturën e Berishës Dashamiri u bë me dyqan e milionier. Gjatë kryengritjes së pranverës 97 ishte në kryesi të Komitetit të Shpëtimit. Sot këshilltar i Neritan Cekës. 3-Vladimir Jaho, enverist. 

Lagje 4 Heronjt 

1-Kalem Kalemi, enverist. 2-Platon Shabani, familje enveriste, kushëriri i parë i oficerit të sigurimit Kushtrim Shabani. 3-Galip Hazizi, enverist. 4-Axhik Troqe. 5-Enver Golloshi, enverist, themelues i PK. 6-Durim Sërbi, enverist. Është si mbiemri i tij. 

Lagje 28/1 nëntori 

1-Saço Troqe, enverist. Fisi Troqe i njohur si komunist. Saçua tërë jetën shofer ose qën roje i drejtorëve. 2-Teki Shehu, enverist, Baza e mbledhjeve të enveristëve. Shtëpia e tij e kthyer si bazat e luftës. Atje bëheshin mbledhjet dhe jepeshin udhëzimet për përmbysjen e Qeverisë. 3-Ilirian Kushja, komunist primitiv. Djali i Ylvies, burri i Zanës, dhëndëri i Çelo Arzës, drejtor i përjetshëm i burgjeve edhe sot kur e kujtojnë të burgosurit politik u dridhet mishi nga qelia. Sponsorizues me shuma të mëdha i komunistëve. Kontrabandist dhe trafikant armësh. Në diktaturën e Berishës për të cilën luftoi ta rrëzonte, nga rrobë e çjerrë, Iliriani u bë milionier nga trafiqet e jashtligjshme, vetëm vila me ujë të ftohtë vlen 500 milionë. Ku i gjeti Iliriani këto lekë? 4-Qemal Lame, enverist. 

Lagje Isa Boletini 

1-Kujtim Bendo, komunist skuadre enverist. 2-Avni Alili, enverist. 3-Fatmir Lika, enverist. 4-Vëllezërit Hitaj. 

Lagje Lirimi 

1-Irakli Billo, enverist, themelues dhe kryetar i PK. Vlorë. 2-Kastriot Brahimi, Komunist. Gjatë Diktaturës së Berishës u bë milionier. 3-Isa Arapi, enverist, oficer në policinë tatimore. nga kjo punë në lagjen Lirim ka ndërtuar 2 vila nga 100 milion secila. Djegës së Bashkisë Vlorës. Sot i rikthyer në detyrën e parë. Nesër drejtësia do e gjykojë se ku i ka gjetur 200 milionët e vilave? 4-Eqerem Saliu, enverist. Brigadier i tnerrshëm i Enver Hoxhës. Sot është në shërbim të fshehtë të SHIK-ut kush flet e propagandon kundër Partisë. 

Lagje Hajro Çekerri 

1-Kudret Lila. Komandant skuadre, enverist. Tepër aktiv. Ka djegur selinë e PS-së. Analfabet, për merita lufte emëruar përgjegjësi i tregut në Bashki. 2-Vëllezërit, Krenar e Besnik Cakërri, enverista, kanë djegur Bashkinë, kanë marrë pjesë në pushkatimet politike. Kanë sulmuar të parët komisariatin e Policisë, kanë hedhur në erë shtëpitë e oficerëve të policisë si atë L. F. et. Sot për këto merita oficer në doganë, nesër do të përgjigjen sipas ligjit. 3-Ilir Borjani, enverist. 

Lagje Kushtrimi 

1-Haxhi Demiri. Komandant skuadre. Enverist ish sigurimi. Organizator dhe udhëheqës i turmave për djegie. Thuhet se është mik i vjetër i sigurimit që në moshën 19 vjeç, polic birucash, oficer i çmobilizuar për probleme 2 herë dhe 2 herë i rikthyer në detyrë. Sot është oficer në Ministrinë e Brendëshme. 2-Valter Boze, enverist. Themelues dhe udhëheqës i Vullnetarëve të Enverit ish oficer. 3-Haki Jaçe, enverist. Baza dhe inspiruesi i skuadrës. Kryetar Këshilli i përjetshëm. Mik i hershëm i Sigurimit të Shtetit. 4-Muço Boçi, enverist. Komunist primitiv, kryetar i përjetshëm i fronit në lagje, përgjues i armikut të klasës. Bazë e skuadrës. 5-Pëllumb Koçiu, enverist, i thonë edhe Pëllumb thithja. Tani është vënë në shërbim të fshehtë të SHIK-ut shërbimet i kryejnë bashkë me Eqerem Saliun. Pëllumbi do të përgjigjet nesër për do ja themi në një artikull tjetër. Si shofer makinën e ka vënë në dispozicion të policisë. 6-Thoma Gerveni, enverist. Themelues i Vullnetarëve të Enverit dhe Partisë Komuniste. Thomaj ka kryer kurse filozofie në Greqi. Ai ishte përgjegjës për të gjitha sabotimet, si prerje rripash, djegie motorrash, çpimi i tubave me naftë gjatë diktaturës balliste të partisë të të pasurve. 7-Dritan Bregu, enverist, djali i enveristit, Irfan Bregu. 8-Vladimir Sava, enverist. 9-Ali Sina, komunist primitiv, shtëpi e tij bazë e skuadrave të ndërhyrjes së shpejtë. 

Lagje Qazim Kokoshi 

1-Aliosha, Piro, Roberti Broka, të cilët i kemi trajtuar. Prandaj kalojmë tek pika katër. 4-Vëllezërit Piro, Budjon, Nikollaq dhe motra Luljeta Zguro, enveristë. Pirua është mësues dhe kamarier, Budjoni, gollovar në Korçë, Nikollaqi, hammall. 5-Pëllumb Ahmeti, enverist, pjesëmarrës në djegien e SHIK-ut. 6-Sulejman Çelo, enverist pjesëmarrës në djegien e SHIK-ut. 7-Leka Hyseni, enverist, vëllai i enveristit Halo Hyseni. Nëna e tyre ka qënë guzhinjere e shokut Hysni Kapo e Manush Myftiut. 

Lagje Osmën Haxhiu 

1-Spiro Hote, komandant skuadre, enverist. 2-Genc Ridvan Rrapaj, enverist. 3-Altin Mustafa Mehmeti, enverist. 

Lagje 24 Maj 

1-Aleksandër Enver Turku, komandant skuadre. 2-Pëllumb Abazi, enverist. 3-Thanas Hoxha, enverist, zetorist. Ai do përgjigjet për sabotimet në naftë, që ka bërë sipas metodave enveriste. Është përgjegjës në pjesëmarrjen në vjedhje, grabitje e djegie të institucioneve shtetërore. Ka qënë 2 herë në burg e di vetë ai pse. Shtëpia është bazë e skuadrave. 

Lagje Uji i Ftohtë 

1-Pelivan Duka, enverist, shofer analfabet, Anëtar i Komitetit të Shpëtimit. Grabitës i dokumentave të SHIK-ut me to ka bërë tregti duke ia shitur agjenturave të huaja. Sot është informator i SHIK-ut. 2-Piro Xhaka, enverist. Në diktaturën e Berishës u bë milionier dhe pronari i një lokali me 5 kate. Djali i Adem Xhakës, hysmeqar i shokut Manush Myftiu. Njeriu 100 flamurëve. Nesër do gjykohet se me cilin qeveritar të sotëm e ka ndërtuar lokalin dhe ku i gjeti paratë? 3-Albert Gjahtari, enverist, kushëriri i parë i Skënder Gjinushit, ka djegur Bashkinë, ka kërcënuar me armë në mbledhje këshilli i Rrethit dhe të bashkisë. Babai i tij kolonel sigurimi. Dy pyetje për Albertin: 

Komuna Selenicë

1-Qatip Basha, komunist primitiv, ish kryetar komune, shkarkuar nga detyra për vjedhje. Komandant dhe baza e skuadrës. Me 16 tetor dhe 8 nëntor fshetas Qatipi me Zia Shabanin e Çaush Sinanin shkruanin parulla Lavdi Enver Hoxhën , Rroftë 8 Nëntori , Poshtë frika . 2-Zia Shabani, enverist, shofer i Qatip bashës. I arrestuar e i shoqëruar disa herë nga policia. 3-Çaush Sinani themelues i Vullnetarëve të Enverit , enverist, mësues. Ndërlidhës i punëve të Partisë në Lumin e Vlorës me baza në Brataj. 4-Ajet Sadiku, enverist, Anëtar i këshillit komunist. Propagandist i enverizmit në Lubonjë e Selenicë, ka bërë thirrje për të rrëmbyer armët për të sjellë dhe një herë, komunizmin në fuqi, të pushkatohen ballistët.

----------


## alnosa

mos na i hapni me keto plage te vjetra ..se nuk ia vlen .se vrau shqiptari shqiptarin.turp kush i lexon po shyqyr qe sdi njeri shqip..

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ahh pun te mire keni bere me keto qe po i tregoni..

Po me mire mos te lexohen keto nga femijet dhe te rinjet qe nuk e perjetuan at koh.. dhe nuk kan qen ne dijeni cfar po ndodh.. kjo gje duhet te humbet dhe mos te hyje as ne mendje.. se cfar i beri Vllau Vellaut.. eshte turp per ne si Shqipe.. 

Kshtu mendoj un..

----------


## kurkushi

Meqe postimet e mia per temat serioze,filozofike, fetare  dhe kombetare  po fshihen menjehere, une s`po harxhoj kohen kot te shkruaj!
Kush deshiron pergjigjjet e mia ne keto tema si kjo dhe te gjitha te tjerat qe per kohen tone aktuale jane te nxehta,le te lajmerohet ne 
nobody_666@msn.com!

----------


## hope31

sa e tmerrshme eshte kjo qe ka ndodhur ne '97

kjo nuk duhet kujtuar shpesh
por nuk duhet harruar ama

mua me duket se burimi i te gjithave eshte varferia 

ekonomike
e ndjenjave njerezore
intelektuale
demokratike
visioni per te ardhmen
mendore
shpirterore
psikologjike
eksperince
etj............

varferi ne gjithshka pozitive

bollek ne gjithshka negative qe nuk mendohej se mund t'i kishim

zoti, intelektualet, gjithe shqipetaret e mire, mendjet e shendosha e ndihmofshin shqiperine ne rrugen e saj drejt te ardhmes

----------


## Ozzy

nuk jam i mendimit qe keto pune te mbyllen sepse shumica e atyre qe organizuan 97 jane akoma shume aktive

----------


## 2043

PORTI 05 te falenderojme per informacionin e sakte dhe mbaje premtimin per vazhdimin e temes.
Keto nuk jane thjesht kuriozitete. Ketu eshte nje nga faqet me te dhimbshme e me te erreta te historise sone te re, per te cilen duhet te turperohemi te gjithe, por edhe duhet ta njohim te gjithe , qe historia te mos perseritet.

----------


## Lioness

_(Marre nga Shekulli)_

Vendi vuan errësirën më të madhe këtë dimër, krahasuar me 20 dimrat e fundit. Por, sipas Kryeministrit, qysh në 2007, Shqipëria do ketë drita 24 orë dhe madje Shqipëria do bëhet eksportuese e energjisë. *Për të treguar që ai i bën realitet ato që thotë, firmosi (me dorën e Belit) kontratën për ndërtimin e TEC-it në plazh të Vlorës, një ditë para çeljes së fushatës së kandidatit të PD për kryebashkiak atje. Por, para kësaj firme, Berisha hodhi më 5 janar 2007 (vini re datën) firmën "historike" që po në Gji të Vlorës, të shkarkohen e të ngarkohen 1 milionë fuçi nafte në ditë nga naftësjellësi AMBO.* 

Po më 5 janar të vitit të kaluar ishte Xhuveli (politikani më i kënduar) i Berishës e Nanos, që firmosi lejen mjedisore për depozitat gjigante të naftës të kompanisë italiane La Petrolifera, po në Gji të Vlorës. Ky është sfondi që kandidati për kryebashkiak i PD-së, hapi fushatën e tij elektorale. Dhe, *ja slogani i tij: "Starton furishëm projekti ynë i Vlorës së brezave ku ndërtohet e ardhmja"*. Pra, vërtet një startim i furishëm. Berisha ka firmosur tashmë përfundimisht për naftosjen e Vlorës. 

Por, para Berishës ka qenë shoku i tij i ngushtë i armëve, Nano, që ka çelur serinë e firmave për naftosjen e Vlorës, qysh në 2003. Ai i përgatiti terrenin Berishës me vendimet e tij antiligjore për TEC-in, depozitat e naftës të La Petroliferës dhe gjurmën e AMBO-s me fundor në Gji të Vlorës. Për kujtesë, Nano firmosi për AMBO-n më 28 dhjetor 2004. *Dhe në kohën e tij, Nano, pat` thënë thuajse njësoj si Berisha sot: "Qeveria që unë drejtoj, çmon këtë financim (është fjala për borxhin që merr Shqipëria për TEC-in në Vlorë) si shumë të rëndësishëm për të hapur rrugën dhe stimuluar realizimin e etapave të tjera për burime energjie termo, jo vetëm për konsum në vend, por gjithashtu për eksport në tregun rajonal"*. (Fjalim i Nanos më 6 prill 2004, në ceremoninë e nënshkrimit të marrëveshjes së borxhit për TEC-in). 

Kandidati i sotëm për Bashkinë e Vlorës, pikërisht në ditën e firmosjes së ndërtimit të TEC-it, *në ditën simbolike të naftosjes së Vlorës* përpiqet t'i japë kësaj dite shkëlqim fishekzjarësh të shoqëruar me sloganin sarkastik për të ardhmen, i ngjashëm si dy pika uji me të kundërshtarit të tij: "Bashkë për të ardhmen, për Vlorën e Zhvillimit". *Shkurt: të dy kandidatët e shohin të ardhmen e Vlorës tek Nafta e Zezë*. Dy muajt e fundit, errësira e provokuar prej kohësh nga lobet e naftës nën shtratin e ngrohtë të servilizmit të politikës shqiptare, u shoqërua me një kor të fuqishëm se TEC-i është shpëtimi nga kjo errësirë. Në fakt, ky TEC është vetëm gozhda e Nastradinit; që do të pasohet me AMBO-n, pompat e të cilit ai do t'i vërë në punë; do të pasohet me depozitat e naftës, përfshi depozitat që do hiqen nga Shëngjini, si pasojë e katastrofës atje, e do vihen pranë TEC-it; do të pasohet dhe nga TEC-et e tjera që Banka Botërore ka planifikuar po atje. 

*Ky TEC "shpëtimtar" kur të përfundojë, pas 2 vjetësh, do të japë vetëm 90 MW energji, që përkthehet vetëm gjysmë ore më pak ndërprerje dritash në vend, ose do të prodhojë energji vetëm sa 2-fishi i TEC-it që do ndërtojë kompania "Kurum" në Elbasan.* Komuniteti i Vlorës e ka kuptuar lojën në kurriz të tij. Më shumë se 1 vit më parë, *14 mijë vlonjatë kanë firmosur që TEC-i dhe sivëllezërit e tij të bëhen, vetëm nëse votohen nga populli, siç e parashikon dhe ligji. Interesant është fakti, se kandidati i PD për Bashkinë e Vlorës, ka firmosur gjithashtu për referendumin dhe kandidati i PS-së gjithashtu, ka thënë se le të bëhet referendumi.* Nëse ata dalin në fushatë me kurajo për të marrë iniciativë referendare si pushtet lokal, për veprat e naftës në Vlorë, 14 mijë firmëtarët vlonjatë për referendum, do të votojnë për ta. Nëse ata "fshihen pas gaxhoit (më saktë pas Nadirit)" do të marrin ndëshkim popullor, edhe në u bëfshin edhe në mos u bëfshin kryetar bashkie!

----------


## drity

> Ky TEC "shpëtimtar" kur të përfundojë, pas 2 vjetësh, do të japë vetëm 90 MW energji, *që përkthehet vetëm gjysmë ore më pak ndërprerje dritash në vend,*


Gjynof qe autori nuk na e shpjegon ne artikull se si i doli llogaria vetem gjysem ore me pak.

Ne mungese te ketij informacjoni te rendesishem, ne nuk mund te bejme gje tjeter veçse te spekullojme.

Le te supozojme qe autori i shkrimit di se çflet kur thote vetem 30 min me pak nderprerje dritash, dhe te bejme pak matematike te thjeshte te perzjere me pak llogjike.

365 (dite qe ka viti) x 0.5 (gjysma e ores) = 182,5 ore (nderprerje dritash me pak ne vit)

182,5 (ore nderprerjesh me pak) / 6 (ore nderprerje dritash ne dite aktualisht ne Shqiperi) = 30,4 (dite pa nderprerje)

120 (dite te veshtira ne kuadrin energjik ne vit) / 30,4 (dite pa veshtiresi energjitike qe ky TEC na sjell) = *4 (tece te tilla duhet te ndertohen per te zqjidhur problemin energjitik te TE GJITHE SHQIPERISE)*

Vallaj, per mu ja vlen me e ndertu, kte edhe nja 3 te tjere si ky.

----------


## Brari

do marrin ndeshkim popullor thot shkruesi.. 
pra aludon se.. do ja bejme fora..

se ashtu thosh nexhmija kur intervistohej nga melaim zeka ato dite  kur filluan "luften"  zabitoistet e 97-tes..  Vlora po ja ben  fora.. tha padronja 50 vjecare.. dhe vertet fora e beri..  ate autogol te tmerrshem qe hengri mijra koka njerzish e vazhdon te haje ne vlore.. 
akoma shum vlonjate e mbajne si per mburrje 97-ten.. po e din varrezat e Vlores sa per mburrje eshte te shkallmosh  shtetin.. 
autori i shkrimeve tani per Anti Tec.. jane  edvin erion bracet.. e dade pandush malo ruc meto m.utajve..  por shkruesi ndonje 97 tsh vlore qe hedh valle per "djalin e vlores" sic e quajti veten ne mitingun e kanibaleve ne vlore para ca ditesh.. edvini..

Berisha  megithate.. duhet te beje nje si pun referendumi ne Vlore..
e doni apo jo nje qender energjitike ne zonen x a y ku e shohin ekspertet te arsyeshme..

----------

